# PS2 Emulator for Android



## jakesmith6792 (Jan 7, 2013)

Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BigJeff (Jan 7, 2013)

There isn't and wont be one on current hardware. Wait at least a year or 2 and you'll be there.


----------



## lonet0618 (Jan 8, 2013)

Long wait man!? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## xoulseekr (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, I think, long way to go..
In my opinion, PS-genre emulators are growing and maturing slowly. Porting them to handheld just means more time to get it STABLE and DEPENDABLE.
Though, I am too, curious about it, mate.


----------



## CHEVYbarracuda1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## [skynet] (Jan 8, 2013)

More or less stable emulator exists only for PS one


----------



## devwithzachary (Jan 8, 2013)

Devices need to be ALOT more powerful than the device they are emulatoring, this is why PSone emulators are only just becoming good now, and also why you do not get Xbox360/PS3 emulators for PC (even high spec ones)


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 8, 2013)

Consoles are specially designed hardware. So its emulation on other devices is really a tough thing to do. Because other devices cant render the high bit rate polygones and for that devs use other ways and delays. Which is resource consuming and overall quality is affected.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 8, 2013)

*PS2 Emulator found?*

I have found a PS2/PSX emulator called "PS2 emulator rising HD" which costs like £8. It's got 4.5 rating from like 77 people 67 5* 8 1* being mixed comments with fake and now works after download issue is resolved. I haven't looked into it really so check it out hopefully it's something what is wanted maybe, here's the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=ps2+emulator+rising+hd


----------



## devwithzachary (Jan 8, 2013)

II GHOSTFACE II said:


> I have found a PS2/PSX emulator called "PS2 emulator rising HD" which costs like £8. It's got 4.5 rating from like 77 people 67 5* 8 1* being mixed comments with fake and now works after download issue is resolved. I haven't looked into it really so check it out hopefully it's something what is wanted maybe, here's the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=ps2+emulator+rising+hd

Click to collapse



I call fake


----------



## b4silver (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone who says the hardware isn't to standard yet hasn't seen the new Tegra 4. That's things a beast. If it can't handle it... 

My Nexus 10 is better than your tablet. Hah.


----------



## xhitm3n (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to use PSX and it was great but now i am looking more for PSP emulator... 
im o Galaxy S2 
cheers


----------



## programabd (Jan 9, 2013)

anyone try that?


----------



## DeAndreon (Jan 9, 2013)

It is impossibile now to see a PS2 emulator on Android. The current hardware isn't powerful enought to run PS2 games on an emulator. However, there are two PSX emulator that run great on Android. One of these is FPSE.


----------



## [skynet] (Jan 9, 2013)

psx4droid is more preferable for me


----------



## duckvader (Jan 9, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



rockstar has already released liberty city and vice city for android and iOS devices.....so in short emulators aren't needed as the games are being ported


----------



## CHEVYbarracuda1 (Jan 9, 2013)

duckvader said:


> rockstar has already released liberty city and vice city for android and iOS devices.....so in short emulators aren't needed as the games are being ported

Click to collapse



I know that.. For San Andreas we will need to wait 2 years to be released.. But i meant now..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## duckvader (Jan 9, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> I know that.. For San Andreas we will need to wait 2 years to be released.. But i meant now..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



vice city was released within a small span of time after liberty city....hopefully san andreas will follow soon...gtaIV thats probably 2 years away


----------



## CHEVYbarracuda1 (Jan 9, 2013)

duckvader said:


> vice city was released within a small span of time after liberty city....hopefully san andreas will follow soon...gtaIV thats probably 2 years away

Click to collapse



Actually they r doin it for 10 years anniversary.. Ever thought of that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ajster1989 (Jan 9, 2013)

The reason that we need so much resources to run emulators is because they are not the true Game System OS. it's just taking a rom and translating it to something that's usable.

If we could get our hands on the true source code of a console, then that's when you would see smooth fast emulators...


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 9, 2013)

xhitm3n said:


> I used to use PSX and it was great but now i am looking more for PSP emulator...
> im o Galaxy S2
> cheers

Click to collapse



Go to play store there is an app called ppsspp which has just been launched. It currently plays minimal games if any and low compatibility but it's brand new like. Free and a paid version for support, keep on to it to see if it does get better and hopefully we have a decent psp emulator. If not bin it off.


----------



## mrsilkunderwear (Jan 10, 2013)

II GHOSTFACE II said:


> Go to play store there is an app called ppsspp which has just been launched. It currently plays minimal games if any and low compatibility but it's brand new like. Free and a paid version for support, keep on to it to see if it does get better and hopefully we have a decent psp emulator. If not bin it off.

Click to collapse



Have you tried FF7?


----------



## speakerstick (Jan 10, 2013)

If it is a little bit difficult run it on PC, you would need to wait a while to a hardware to support it and a developer to create it.


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 10, 2013)

Personally I haven't even got the app I just spotted it on the market and as someone wanted a psp emulator. I doubt it would work anyway as the dev says it's early days yet. As I previously stated watch it/get it and wait to see future improvements, it may end up mint or even no good but what's the harm in doing so? I'll keep checking on it time to time.


----------



## Topheman (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe the new 8 core Samsung  phones will be able emulate at least 30 fps for ps2 games if they port pcsx2. who knows?


----------



## Viejest (Jan 10, 2013)

Fake!!! I think that in 2 o 3 years maybe have a emu 4 ps2... but now... NO...


----------



## Kreaninw (Jan 10, 2013)

This is the current situation on PCSX2. Someone there said even the newish Samsung Exynos 5 Octa Cores(in fact, quad cores) can't handle the task.

http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-PCSX2-on-Android?page=13


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 10, 2013)

A psvita / ps3 emulator complete with psn access would be the dream! I wonder if we will see it before the galaxy s15 LOL


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## Wischm0pp (Jan 10, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> A psvita / ps3 emulator complete with psn access would be the dream! I wonder if we will see it before the galaxy s15 LOL

Click to collapse



Just watch the emulators available for PC and when there's a PSVita emu for that wait 5 more years :laugh:


----------



## CloudSA (Jan 10, 2013)

The PS2 emu should be able to run split screen four player games on my GS3. Also, it must be free and feature cloud storage of all existing PS2 games, including rare imports. 

Stop being lazy devs. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol!

I'd really like a way to use the ps3 controller with my s3 without rooting ... Wonder wether it will be possible any time soon.


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 11, 2013)

Who cares if "current gen" hardware can't run it (even though it damn well can, not too playable though). That is not the problem at all, the problem is actually making the emulator. No one really wants to remake a whole new emulator for totally different architecture (ARM). What we need to focus on is finding the right developer for the task.

BTW, I am the user who started that thread on the PCSX2 forums.


----------



## CloakedOnyx (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a PS2 emulator for my Kindle Fire HD. It works but I'm having a problem with finding the game folder. It says "copy your game ROMS to/roms/arcade in sdcard. There isn't a "to" and "roms" folder in the sdcard. I thought making one would work but it doesn't. I'll work with it some more.


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a fake, there are no working PS2 emulators other than PCSX2.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a ps4 emulator...


... In my dreams.

it's a shame even the ds emulator on the S3 is still shakey let alone a ps2 one lol.. Patience is key 


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 11, 2013)

Hahaha, nice.

PPSSPP and nds4droid are still using interpreters to emulate them, when the dynarec comes then both will be full speed no problem. Patience is key.


----------



## Trinexus (Jan 11, 2013)

PS2 emulation on mobile is still a long way off, PS is already on the way, not quite there but getting close.   Most likely we'll have to wait a couple more years for it to run all the games.


----------



## erbil gazette (Jan 11, 2013)

for use emulator more spec high


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 11, 2013)

*OTG Cable*



dodgebizkit said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'd really like a way to use the ps3 controller with my s3 without rooting ... Wonder wether it will be possible any time soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can mate, all you need is a OTG cable which then you connect your PS3 charger lead to and it will work as i have it done myself. I also recommend buying a gameklip which i also have. It holds your your S3 securely and and it connects to the PS3 controller so you dont need to hold your screen no more its well mint. Only issue is thats its only available in USA.
Here is the link, check it out! http://buy.thegameklip.com/products/gameklip-galaxy-siii


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 11, 2013)

II GHOSTFACE II said:


> You can mate, all you need is a OTG cable which then you connect your PS3 charger lead to and it will work as i have it done myself. I also recommend buying a gameklip which i also have. It holds your your S3 securely and and it connects to the PS3 controller so you dont need to hold your screen no more its well mint. Only issue is thats its only available in USA.
> Here is the link, check it out! http://buy.thegameklip.com/products/gameklip-galaxy-siii

Click to collapse



nice! so wireless needs root but wired works on stock? That's awesome will get one brought over from Canada if I can 


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 12, 2013)

jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pretty sure you won't even buy the games and just pirate the ROMs from the internet if it does come out.

Anyways Android phones aren't at that point yet, wait for an Octa-core smartphone I guess. (We could probably do it with the Asus Padphone 2 but we want enjoyable gameplay won't we?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 12, 2013)

That would be fine if the emulator costs a tenner and for every one sold half of the money goes to the dev and half is stored in a serrulate account and if any Devs of the abandonware ps2 games are interested in payment for their faces being used, at the end of every year the dev could split the money between all the Devs asking for fees, if no one does then after a few years he can keep the money. Thats all fair and indirectly the users are buying the licence to play the game if the devs chase it up. It would save legal issues too unless anyone went OTT


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 12, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> nice! so wireless needs root but wired works on stock? That's awesome will get one brought over from Canada if I can
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...

Click to collapse



Yep! Thats right I play Vice City and fpse etc. No issues with them.
If its helpful hit thanks =)
Cheers.


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 12, 2013)

The octo-core will not be good for PS2 emulation, even the devs say so. We need lesser cores and more clock speed, just like PCSX2 on PC.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 12, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> The octo-core will not be good for PS2 emulation, even the devs say so. We need lesser cores and more clock speed, just like PCSX2 on PC.

Click to collapse



ehh..no.. You're stressing all the work on few cores and forcing them.. 

The extra cores make it better and ease the job of the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 12, 2013)

PS2 emulation depends on more clock speed. Sure, it helps Android and Android apps, but when it comes to PS2 everything will be out of sync and become slow. That's why PCSX2 doesn't use quad-core processors.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 13, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> PS2 emulation depends on more clock speed. Sure, it helps Android and Android apps, but when it comes to PS2 everything will be out of sync and become slow. That's why PCSX2 doesn't use quad-core processors.

Click to collapse



No. Not really, RAM plays an important role as well. My friend's Quad Core 1.5ghz 2GB RAM Nexus 4 emulates N64 games better than my Father's S3 over clocked at 2GHZ (Dual Core 2GB Ram).


----------



## quentin0 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> No. Not really, RAM plays an important role as well. My friend's Quad Core 1.5ghz 2GB RAM Nexus 4 emulates N64 games better than my Father's S3 over clocked at 2GHZ (Dual Core 2GB Ram).

Click to collapse



Apples to oranges. You're comparing a N64 to a PS2, consoles that are classified in different generations, made by two totally different companies, 5 years apart. Ask anyone who has booted up PCSX2 on their desktop whether quad-core or hyper-threading or SLI or more RAM means a damn. It doesn't, that emulator runs like crap even on my i7. Even if we had the hardware to run PS2 games, which is a pipe dream in and of itself, we'd still need an army of developers to coordinate and spend countless hours to build an emulator. PCSX2 has had several years to iron out the issues and mature their emulator with massively powerful desktop hardware at their disposal, and it barely works. It won't happen anytime soon.

Oh, and you can't forget the size of some PS2 games are bigger than some of the storage capacities of phones. Some games range from 1 GB to over 8GB.

And you must take into account that many games were designed for controller with pressure sensitive buttons, and analogue sticks...that would make for a very cumbersome onscreen control setup. N64 is barely passable, PS2 would be a nightmare.


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, you can't compare N64 to PS2 at all in terms of emulation. I agree.

But quentin, you may know that PPSSPP is advancing VERY fast in emulation, a lot of big games are already very playable (like FFVII CC, Type-0, The 3rd Birthday). Do you know why it is progressing so fast? Why didn't JPCSP progress this fast? It's because PPSSPP has learned from JPCSP's mistakes. I know that Java and C++ are very different but are adaptable to mistakes.

So, in all realness, making a new PS2 emulator will not take years and years to be at least somewhat playable because developers can use PCSX2 as a resource.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 13, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> Yeah, you can't compare N64 to PS2 at all in terms of emulation. I agree.
> 
> But quentin, you may know that PPSSPP is advancing VERY fast in emulation, a lot of big games are already very playable (like FFVII CC, Type-0, The 3rd Birthday). Do you know why it is progressing so fast? Why didn't JPCSP progress this fast? It's because PPSSPP has learned from JPCSP's mistakes. I know that Java and C++ are very different but are adaptable to mistakes.
> 
> So, in all realness, making a new PS2 emulator will not take years and years to be at least somewhat playable because developers can use PCSX2 as a resource.

Click to collapse



I wasn't comparing N64 with PS2, You said Emulators need Clock speed more than cores, I showed you an example that it isn't quite true by using the N64oid as an example, which is an Emulator. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cubanluke88 (Jan 14, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be surprised if Rockstar ports this to Android next year. Maybe the year after though for a proper "10th Anniversary" as they did with GTA3 and Vice City.


----------



## xTPTBx (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I have a friend of mine, who can run Tekken 5 PS2 on his Samsung Galaxy S2. I think, the game was ported somehow to S2 and he was able use a ps3 controller on the game too. Worked flawlessly on his mobile, he even got it connected to the TV and played it like a real PS 2 game


----------



## chinsul (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope my Xperia Neo can playing PS2 emulator without overclocking.


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone who likes playing games on their phones I honestly recommend getting a gameklip to fit your phone to your ps3 pad. Can get one specially for S3 or universal ones for different phones. Makes life so much easier.
Check it out:  

http://buy.thegameklip.com/


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 14, 2013)

How can we get it in uk?


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## yapradica (Jan 14, 2013)

i thing it would be hard enough to make ps2 emu on android with good performance,,remembering some ps2's games on pc using pcsx2 emu didnt working fine although PC's specification is good enough..


----------



## UrbanDesigns (Jan 14, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> How can we get it in uk?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...

Click to collapse



GameKlip can be delivered to the UK, I believe it costs extra but it's worth it.


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Jan 14, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> How can we get it in uk?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...

Click to collapse



Yes another comment is correct it can be delivered over to UK and all in all will cost $25.00 which is approx £15.58. I was lucky and found one on eBay which i snatched so i didn't have to wait the shipping time whether its fast/long or whatever.


----------



## Hentitan (Jan 14, 2013)

PlayStation Suite™ would cry if you guys make this happen

Sent from my LG-F180K using xda app-developers app


----------



## Erratic24 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hentitan said:


> PlayStation Suite™ would cry if you guys make this happen
> 
> Sent from my LG-F180K using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What ever happened with that? I was hoping to be able to play some great sony games on my N7 but that doesn't seem to be happening. I really think sony missed the boat by not implementing android into all of their services/systems...


----------



## bartekxyz (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread is a joke. Even high end PCs with i7 cpu and whatnot struggle trying to emulate ps2 hardware at full speed.


----------



## T.I.E.R. (Jan 15, 2013)

*time...*

7 years ago all talk, that Sega - is impossible on mobile))


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 15, 2013)

T.I.E.R. said:


> 7 years ago all talk, that Sega - is impossible on mobile))

Click to collapse



Why would Sega be impossible?

Any way the markets of these old roms have the choice if leaving them as abandonware and allowing pirates to try and emulate them as we can with many 90s console games, or port them and make money off them again. I'm glad to see the latter option utilised by many vendors. GTA, sonic, ff, lots of them are available in app stores.  

Its up to us to work on ways to get the ones that they don't port hehe I don't feel bad trying to use abandonware (plus I have copies of old Game cartridge and disks so it's not like I'm strealing and I'd still be OK under the grey area law that allows you to have a digital copy of purchased licensed material).


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## blackdarkeye (Jan 15, 2013)

Is n64 the highest end emulator out there?


----------



## Jserrano56 (Jan 15, 2013)

PS Vita Better Than PS2 Emu. Vita Games Were Built For Touchscreen Device So It Would Work Perfectly With A Android Vita Emulator 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda premium


----------



## rizkii (Jan 16, 2013)

Dreamcast emu on android?


----------



## gamerzworld (Jan 16, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



People are working on modding Vice City mobile. Once they figure out how to increase the streaming limits it shouldn't be too hard to get at least the city running. It's already been done on PC and the file formats are similar between VC and VC mobile.


----------



## khaled_ksa_511 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it not come out


----------



## Gnivol (Jan 17, 2013)

needs bigger battery too,
nds emulator already kills my battery pretty fast


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 17, 2013)

Gnivol said:


> needs bigger battery too,
> nds emulator already kills my battery pretty fast

Click to collapse



And a cooling fan  

See what's happening? Everyone's describing a PS2 here, why not BUY ps2 instead of buying a 200 dollar phone? PS2s are 50 dollars these days. Maybe less.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## experto927 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think there is, but its for PSP and a game emulator to play in android.


----------



## eksasol (Jan 19, 2013)

Please, my desktop even have trouble emulating them smoothly. You better hope for direct ports of your games.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 19, 2013)

eksasol said:


> Please, my desktop even have trouble emulating them smoothly. You better hope for direct ports of your games.

Click to collapse



I have an idea! Stop downloading illegal versions of the game and buy a PS2 instead of going through stability troubles..etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 20, 2013)

What a brilliant idea! You forgot to suggest buying head jeans with pockets large enough to carry a ps2, a tv and a power source everywhere that we bring our phones... Other than that, flawless.


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 22, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> What a brilliant idea! You forgot to suggest buying head jeans with pockets large enough to carry a ps2, a tv and a power source everywhere that we bring our phones... Other than that, flawless.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...

Click to collapse



Maybe don't use it as a handheld device? It wasn't made to be a handheld device. Nuff' said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## darwich (Jan 22, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Maybe don't use it as a handheld device? It wasn't made to be a handheld device. Nuff' said.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol.. are you for real? 
 Playing PSone games on my HoX is kind off the best thing about this phone .. being able to play PS2 would be .. Simply amazing.. for the simple reason of having it your pocket.. if i want to look on ugly Graphic i'll buy a ps2, but i have an xbox that i play console games on .. and i simply want to play the old school games in the bus if i wanted to.. 
 your logic is irrelivant


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 22, 2013)

darwich said:


> lol.. are you for real?
> Playing PSone games on my HoX is kind off the best thing about this phone .. being able to play PS2 would be .. Simply amazing.. for the simple reason of having it your pocket.. if i want to look on ugly Graphic i'll buy a ps2, but i have an xbox that i play console games on .. and i simply want to play the old school games in the bus if i wanted to..
> your logic is irrelivant

Click to collapse



So you'd pirate PS2 games? That's illegal, there's a difference between wanting to do something and it being legal. I doubt you'll want to buy PS2 games, extract them and upload it to your phone. You said it yourself, therefore your logic is irrelevant*.←(Correct spelling)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TTLayland (Jan 22, 2013)

He could just be playing copies of games he owns or owned and lost/broke over time. Why don't you go buy a ps2 and ignore this thread.


----------



## nissath209 (Jan 23, 2013)

They should make a remote to control ps3 via vpn network like sony misled the ps vita to be.


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 23, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> So you'd pirate PS2 games? That's illegal, there's a difference between wanting to do something and it being legal. I doubt you'll want to buy PS2 games, extract them and upload it to your phone. You said it yourself, therefore your logic is irrelevant*.←(Correct spelling)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dang, calm down. He doesn't mention anything about pirating games, I backup my own games and maybe he does too.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 24, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> Dang, calm down. He doesn't mention anything about pirating games, I backup my own games and maybe he does too.

Click to collapse



He said he won't spend money on **** graphics. The only source of games OTHER than backing up is downloading ROM files for free.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 24, 2013)

Dunno about him but I'd pay for those graphics on my phone but not on console anymore 


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean, I have no problem with a PS2 Emulator AS LONG AS NOTHING ILLEGAL IS GOING ON, and unfortunately it's easier for people to pirate the game rather than buying it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## chaltier (Jan 24, 2013)

new games are pretty expensive even alter soo many years. Im not suporting the pirate version of the games but that the reality we live in. Ps2 is no longer active but got still soo many titles out there thats fun to play. DBZ games and Naruto coollll.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 24, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> I mean, I have no problem with a PS2 Emulator AS LONG AS NOTHING ILLEGAL IS GOING ON, and unfortunately it's easier for people to pirate the game rather than buying it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



why would you have any problem with something illegal? 
I may smoke a joint while playing a game, does it affect you? 
I bet you've lent game disks to your friends and borrowed some in your time, technically it's illegal according to the terms in the documentation. I don't have a problem with that.

in most cases of emulation on phones, its done by intelligent people who have an understanding of the position of developers and piracy, and an air of ethicsand won't stoop down to piracy ethically (they will emulatea game they once boaght or send a donation to the dev, buy something else still available by that dev to fund them etc) even if by their countries' law it may be illegal. as long as no one is out of pocket it doesn't bother me in the slightest how much people break the law in this context


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 24, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> why would you have any problem with something illegal?
> I may smoke a joint while playing a game, does it affect you?
> I bet you've lent game disks to your friends and borrowed some in your time, technically it's illegal according to the terms in the documentation. I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, so if the cops wanted to they could do an extensive research to try to see what you've done and they could find your post. So that's a bad thing to do, also, I want my children to live in a country where the economy is okay, piracy is STEALING, you download a 15-20 dollar game, you technically stole 15-20 dollars, now multiply that by the amount of downloads the game has received, same thing goes with music. What you just said is wrong in so many level.. Technically you said stealing is okay..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dels07 (Jan 25, 2013)

How can we get smooth PS2 android emulator while PCSX2 still strugle with speed? take a look DSoid attempt, they already emulate NDS at slow speed even when used SGS 3


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 25, 2013)

Well this legality thing is ok. I agree but see what has these copyrights done to the economy. Sony let people steal the psx and ps2 games and see the growth in the video game industry. Now since the games are encrypted and online verified, not many people play the advance titles. Yesterday i read a post that THQ is bankrupt and is going for an auction. Sone other game companies are bidding. Soon all the industry will collapse. Why? Because due to locking the resources they divert the people to other entertainments like internet and smartphone gaming. See the sales of sony and nintendo dipping.

They killed the interest of the people. Now no one is buying those expensive consoles and their titles.

So there are times when piracy to market things was conaidered legal. What are the trial versions for??? 

Lack of piracy killed video game industry

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 25, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's so hard to imagine about that? They already ported half the GTA's to iOS and Android without an emulator. Even max pain is in there and the massive 3D games don't require the best hardware to even run at 100%

You should be exited about a ps2 emulator to play much better games than San andreas


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 26, 2013)

The only time piracy is considered anyway by the majority of folk is when 1)something is not available to buy legally like abandonware (ps2 games for example), unreleased songs, etc, 2)something is outrageously and unfairly priced or monopolised (I still buy ps3 games but I feel they are sold at more than double their value with expensive extra content to boot)(software such as Microsoft office costs as much as a windows operating system but is necessary to open or create most files as per industry standard) (in the day, since music albums were selling for £18-£25 which is outrageous, I still think current prices are a bit much for digital downloads with no tangibility or overhead costs)
The 3) is the minority of people who have no sense of honour and will illegally download anything, but they are in a serious minority.

We have the right to protest anything that we feel is unjust as long as it is a peaceful protest and I would protest against high prices if I really cared that much to pirate it. At my age I am in a position to afford what I want to buy so I don't care but the 16 year old rebel me would rage against the companies 

Do you know that rock star make a hell of a lot of money from GTA vice city, 3 and Max Payne on mobile? Why? Because they sell for £3.99 and everyone is willing and happy to pay that beautiful price, and more people can buy it and show it to others who can then buy it... Who would pay £40 for it?


I'm not justifying anything and I dont indulge in piracy but these are the reasons why it occurs.
Companies need to respond and react to it not attempt to punish it as well. 

-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## mrjaredbeta (Jan 28, 2013)

dels07 said:


> How can we get smooth PS2 android emulator while PCSX2 still strugle with speed? take a look DSoid attempt, they already emulate NDS at slow speed even when used SGS 3

Click to collapse



DSoid is a poorly made emulator, nds4droid isn't much better either (because it doesn't have a dynarec). Take a look at PPSSPP, it already runs some games full speed on Android using its new ARM JIT (dynarec).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxqUdLNMXtU


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool story bro - heard bad stories about that app but will check it 


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## JunkTardis (Feb 10, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'd really like a way to use the ps3 controller with my s3 without rooting ... Wonder wether it will be possible any time soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been possible for ages by means of a cable, at least that works on my HTC One X. Just select 'Wired'. This device is FANTASTIC. I use it wirelessly with my phone

It's called the 'Gameklip' (I cannot post links because this is a new account so just change DOT with a .

gooDOTgl/deRMG


----------



## dodgebizkit (Feb 13, 2013)

JunkTardis said:


> It's been possible for ages by means of a cable, at least that works on my HTC One X. Just select 'Wired'. This device is FANTASTIC. I use it wirelessly with my phone
> 
> It's called the 'Gameklip' (I cannot post links because this is a new account so just change DOT with a .
> 
> gooDOTgl/deRMG

Click to collapse




Thanks but unfortunately they don't sell them in the uk, really want it though!

-------------------------------------
Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## II GHOSTFACE II (Feb 14, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> Thanks but unfortunately they don't sell them in the uk, really want it though!
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent from my Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



You can easily buy one still and you just wait roughly two weeks for delivery which aint all too bad, your looking at about $25.00 which is around £16.00


----------



## dodgebizkit (Feb 18, 2013)

II GHOSTFACE II said:


> You can easily buy one still and you just wait roughly two weeks for delivery which aint all too bad, your looking at about $25.00 which is around £16.00

Click to collapse



that's not bad at all!

Sent to you watchers of illusion from my castle of confusion.


----------



## agg2002 (Feb 18, 2013)

at least wait 2 year and you'll be there.


----------



## mgokgoz (Mar 2, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



R* will release 10th anniversy version of San Andreas IMO.


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Rockstar already has GTA3 and Vice City as native apps for Android. Since San Andreas (and Vice City) use an expanded GTA3 engine it's probable they will port San Andreas to Android too


----------



## Ponox (Mar 6, 2013)

zacthespack said:


> I call fake

Click to collapse



I agree. If there was a good PS2 emulator out there, people would know about it.


----------



## nikens (Mar 6, 2013)

It'd be awesome to have it. But as everybody said, wait a little for that.


----------



## happyhd2owner (Mar 6, 2013)

*PSX4Droid issue on Android 4.2.2*

Well while we're on the topic of Playstation emulators on our phones, I am wondering if anyone might be able to help me with the issue I'm having. I downloaded v3 of the psx4droid and installed it on my GSM Galixy Nexus running JB Sourcery's 4.2.2 rom v5, and get audio but no video. What might I be doing wrong, or is this emulator just not compatable with this particular phone or Android version?


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 6, 2013)

The PS2 is too complex and powerful to emulate on a phone (for now). People, until recently, have had trouble running it at full speed on PC. I tried a few years ago on my old computer with Metal Gear Solid 2 and while the game ran, it was slow as hell. That was with (at the time):

- AMD Phenom II X4 (Quad) 945 @ 3.0 GHz
- 4GB DDR2 RAM 
- Nvidia GeForce 9400GT 1GB

That may be low-mid range now as far as the graphics card, but it's mainly the CPU that has to do all the emulation. The graphics is the easy part. You're essentially emulating an entire CPU architecture. The Nintendo 64 and PS1 and before are easily emulatable because they're weaker, basically, and less complicated from a software perspective. Basically, you need a much more powerful CPU to emulate another CPU that is also powerful. Rule of thumb is the newer the console, the harder it is to emulate (unless it's the same architecture, like the upcoming PS4 and Nextbox, which are x86 based like a normal computer).

As for GTA being ported, if you can port over any program/game from another architecture to Android, besides bugs and hardware demand, it can theoretically run fine. I mean, it's like learning Chinese to be able to read a Chinese book vs having an already-translated copy in English. Obviously the latter will be much quicker.


----------



## MorBID^^ (Mar 6, 2013)

hope it will be emulated before 2014.


----------



## max_choco (Mar 6, 2013)

work en jelly bean??


----------



## Jomari29 (Mar 7, 2013)

Will we see GTA IV on Android in

April 29, 2018?


----------



## Judasu (Mar 10, 2013)

would be nice to have


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 11, 2013)

Just like to note I'm running pcsx2 on my computer with no hiccups and I have a amd x2 quad core 2.9ghz 8gb of ram and a 5770 Radeon hd 1gb card so no clue what you guys are talking about the ps2 emulator ruining bad


----------



## Melch1zedeK (Mar 12, 2013)

PS2 emu? great joke


----------



## bal01 (Mar 13, 2013)

It would be great to have, but I don't think ARM devices have enough power to emulate processors that complex(Doesn't the ps2 use ppc?)


----------



## xzn (Mar 13, 2013)

II GHOSTFACE II said:


> I have found a PS2/PSX emulator called "PS2 emulator rising HD" which costs like £8. It's got 4.5 rating from like 77 people 67 5* 8 1* being mixed comments with fake and now works after download issue is resolved. I haven't looked into it really so check it out hopefully it's something what is wanted maybe, here's the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=ps2+emulator+rising+hd

Click to collapse



and now the link was deleted


----------



## CrisR_007 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Jomari29 (Mar 18, 2013)

Have no more wait...
as a powerful device is at bay...

Samsung Galaxy S4...
friggin 8-Core 1.9Ghz!!!!
easily OC to 2Ghz,imagine that...


----------



## FinancialWar (Mar 19, 2013)

jeffreygtab said:


> There isn't and wont be one on current hardware. Wait at least a year or 2 and you'll be there.

Click to collapse



we have quad core, octa core and we can't even run ps2 games??


----------



## Pennycake (Mar 19, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> we have quad core, octa core and we can't even run ps2 games??

Click to collapse



An arbitrary number of cores doesn't actually mean anything.

I had an OMG 8 CORE laptop CPU and it sucked and couldn't play m/any video games at all (even the ones that didn't rely on GPU, thus not bottlenecking). My "only 4 core" desktop CPU does much better.

Because "number of cores" does not signify how powerful a device is. You could have 16 really crappy cores and where would that get you ?  Especially if the device isn't coded to work well with more than two ?

Processor architecture is different. You can't determine which is "better" by number of cores or by clock speed (unless you're working within the same family - it's relevant if and ONLY if all other variables are held the same). It just doesn't work like that.

And GPU matters, too. And you know, other stuff. Not just number of cores. I kind of hope this comment was trolling, but now anyone who was confused knows.


----------



## Jimlarck (Mar 19, 2013)

We need to stop adding cores.

Quad core is enough, what we need is better batteries, moar RAM and a bigger internal storage.

We don't even need better cameras. 13MP is enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FinancialWar (Mar 19, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> We need to stop adding cores.
> 
> Quad core is enough, what we need is better batteries, moar RAM and a bigger internal storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no we need more cores, the more the better. I want a 64 core Galaxy S3.


----------



## Jimlarck (Mar 19, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> no we need more cores, the more the better. I want a 64 core Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



AMD 8-core doesn't perform nearly as good as my Intel i7 quad core. Plus AMD is a power hog. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 19, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> AMD 8-core doesn't perform nearly as good as my Intel i7 quad core. Plus AMD is a power hog.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While we're on that topic, AMD provides a better performance-cost ratio.


----------



## Jomari29 (Mar 20, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> An arbitrary number of cores doesn't actually mean anything.
> 
> I had an OMG 8 CORE laptop CPU and it sucked and couldn't play m/any video games at all (even the ones that didn't rely on GPU, thus not bottlenecking). My "only 4 core" desktop CPU does much better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you do know were not trying to play full on Pc games right?
i mean a PC game has atleast 5GB or more of files, were trying to play a 1-2GB worth of polygons + the music, thats a really small files and less stress for the CPU and GPU


----------



## cryolithic (Mar 22, 2013)

Jomari29 said:


> you do know were not trying to play full on Pc games right?
> i mean a PC game has atleast 5GB or more of files, were trying to play a 1-2GB worth of polygons + the music, thats a really small files and less stress for the CPU and GPU

Click to collapse



You realize that the size of the assets has very little to do with the power required to adequately emulate the platform, right? Take a look at the game Bard's Tale which the hi-res version has over 3GB of assets, yet runs on the tablet fine because it's been ported to run natively. Emulation is more than just displaying assets, it's creating code that behaves like hardware, then running code through that, with proper timing of multiple pieces of hardware.

Take a look at BSNES, a SNES emulator that achieves perfect emulation, and it requires an a high end PC CPU to do that. 

The Xbox/PS2/Gamecube generation of consoles have in general similar power to today's devices, much less the overhead to emulate them.


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 22, 2013)

S4 is octa core and s5 might be deca core......s5 will easily handle the ps2 emulator......even if some1 makes it today it won't be supported by present technology......if u try to do so your device will be damaged severely....  by the way u can try fpse(ps1 emulator)..... But pixels are horrible for ps1 games

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## Jimlarck (Mar 22, 2013)

Cores won't help. We need more RAM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammy is increasing ram with cores

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## Pennycake (Mar 22, 2013)

Jomari29 said:


> you do know were not trying to play full on Pc games right?
> i mean a PC game has atleast 5GB or more of files, were trying to play a 1-2GB worth of polygons + the music, thats a really small files and less stress for the CPU and GPU

Click to collapse



Like the other guy said, the size of the ROM itself isn't the biggest issue. RAM might be an issue in some cases, but hardware emulation is what really kills performance. My S3 has trouble with _DS_ games - I don't even bother because playing at 1/2 or even 2/3 framerate is pretty awful and head-wall inducing.

PS2 games are also very nearly as large as your example. They're usually in the 3+ Gb size-range. Both _God of War_ games were over 6Gb each.

If you look at the actual hardware in the PS2, it's very specialised - it's not just "CPU, GPU, RAM" - it has multiple processing units with their own specific functions - it was designed for a specific purpose. The biggest problem in emulation is dealing with this - getting your "CPU, GPU, RAM" to emulate this totally different set of hardware - even desktop computers can have problems with this. Stuff starts to get all wacky when you have your hardware trying to do the job of a crap-ton of other dedicated, specialised, processors - not only does it have to do all those tasks, it has to have them timed right - and having multiple physical cores doesn't necessarily make that any easier, either.

Anyway, check out this thread regarding emulating a PS2 on a PC :  http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Sticky-Will-PCSX2-run-fast-on-my-computer

CPU is the biggest "need", and the desktop emulator only uses two cores (so having eight isn't going to help) - and you're advised to have at least an i5 to play "most" games, with guesses that the i5-2500k could most likely handle any PS2 game if overclocked.

So if we're looking at the raw power of an 3.3+ Ghz i5 being a requirement (I've seen 4.5Ghz recommended for full performance on all PS2 games), yeah, not happening on Android for a while. But eventually who knows.


----------



## Jimlarck (Mar 22, 2013)

AbhimanyuAryan said:


> Sammy is increasing ram with cores
> 
> I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*

Click to collapse



Yeah that makes sense. Considering the S4 is Octacore with 2gb of RAM. 

I can see the RAM improvement from the S3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Considering the S4 is Octacore with 2gb of RAM.
> 
> I can see the RAM improvement from the S3.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends if your talking about the international s3/s4 remember both phones are different in their international version compared to the north American version

Sent from my SGH-T999V


----------



## Jimlarck (Mar 23, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> Depends if your talking about the international s3/s4 remember both phones are different in their international version compared to the north American version
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V

Click to collapse



North American.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## windbayou (Mar 23, 2013)

It would take years to play a PS2 game comfortably on a Handheld,

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

ahaa very nice to see that. u guys rock


----------



## mark324 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm already playing max payne ,vice city ,gta 3 on my Asus Infinity,and they look better than in PS2, forget the emulation, just wait for the developers to port them to Android..I hope they release San Andreas soon.


----------



## Edmond1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I do not think that a phone is the right platform for gaming...


----------



## dakunclear (Apr 14, 2013)

I have to disagree specially since I have a note 2 lol but certain games like old school final fantasy or the new one ff dimensions but nothing that needs a full controller even though sometimes I hook up my 360 controller to my phone lol

Sent from my SGH-T889V


----------



## ironmaiden189 (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with dakunclear about the controller: I downloaded the original Sonic for the Game Gear, but I seem to not be able to play like when I had it on the Game Gear because of the on-screen controllers. They give no feedback under my fingers and I cannot see them because my fingers are not really thin. When Sonic doesn't jump it takes a while to remove my finger from the screen, look where it should press and press. Sonic is dead 3-4 times before I do that (maybe I'm old...)


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Emulator coming soon*

hello,
Me and 4 friends are developing a decent framerate (20-30 fps min) emulator for PS2. We will charge 4$ + whatever commission and payments are required. WE WILL NOT INCLUDE ROMS. it should come out end of august or early september. DON'T BOTHER PIRATING, we are devoting 3 months to this and one of our members SOLE job is to work on frame rate and ANTI PIRATING measures. We will include links to getting the bios and we will have a video in the store showing performence, quality, etc.


----------



## dakunclear (Apr 16, 2013)

What phones are you getting to work on?

Sent from my SGH-T889V


----------



## Pennycake (Apr 17, 2013)

When the S3 even has issues with the N64 emulator (I can play Ocarina of Time well enough but the sound is always skipping because it can't keep up) and desktop PCs with less than an i5 struggle to emulate PS2 games, I have my doubts. We don't even have a DS emulator that works really well - I wanted to move my DS games to my phone instead of having a separate device, but they're just not playable at this point in time.

Also, how do you even qualify "pirating" ?  I download ROMs of games I own - and they're the same ROMs that someone who doesn't own the game would use. How can you even tell ?  If you're going to bar people from using ROMs they downloaded or something, you'll be barring people who DO actually own the game.


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Specswise dependent*



dakunclear said:


> What phones are you getting to work on?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889V

Click to collapse



The phones and tablets we'll be using are ARM v7. We will technically make it for gingerbread and above for people who don't mind low framerates, but we haven't gotten to the testing phase yet. I'm thinking any phone with a 1.5 ghz dual core or higher like the xl or the s3 us version. Most quad cores should work but I'm not making any promises about the tegra 3 in the nexus 7 or even the one x. But I would say if you have a phones made in the last year with ICS you should be fine. I'm going to try and use a guideline or way to realistically test such as epic citadel benchmark, saying you should get say 40 fps or higher maybe. The way I see it the mobile processors are much more powerful than the PS2's. The PS2 had a 294mhz cpu and a 150ish mhz gpu. The tegra 4 I read is supposed to be as powerful as the PS3 or 360's processor so I find it hard to believe even though the games and stuff are made for specific hardware that their should be any issues. Just don't try to run it on anything before ICS unless you have a nicely OC'd gingerbread phone. But as I said it probably will be at least three months. The only thing that will take a while is the BIOS, the FPS and maybe anti pirating measures, I do want to make some cash for my work . Sadly highschool does take a lot of time out of what my friends and I can do. Honestly I think it will be better on tablets just because of the screen size, but it will work on anything that can score a 1300 plus on geekbench. I might go as low as 1200. I'l probably post some demos before it goes on the playstore so keep watching this forum.


----------



## Scandal Mami (Apr 17, 2013)

I think if playing in phone the obstacle is control, its so difficult..


----------



## techahead (Apr 17, 2013)

I don;t think android phones can handle that much of processing as of yet the frame rate of ps2 games may be slow but still good enough to make Android phones go down on their knees meanwhile you can try the nes emulator


```
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblezapgames.supergnes_lite&hl=en
```


----------



## qazibasit (Apr 18, 2013)

Average android phone render the animated graphics at 11-15 fps. Whereas ps2 renders at 50-60 fps. So even if soneone managed to make an emulator there still will be too much lag.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 18, 2013)

*What do you mean by animated graphics.*



qazibasit said:


> Average android phone render the animated graphics at 11-15 fps. Whereas ps2 renders at 50-60 fps. So even if soneone managed to make an emulator there still will be too much lag.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



animated graphics? Dude your going to need to be more specific... unreal engine 3 runs at 47.3 fps on mine and my  phone isn't exactly top of the line.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 18, 2013)

The issue isn't the graphics. It's the math. You're using one CPU to emulate another CPU which is then emulating (running) a game. That's why you need a lot of power. The PS2's CPU is a lot more powerful, than say the N64's. That's why you can emulate an N64 game easily on a phone or computer. It's not about the frequency. It's about the architecture. The PS2's CPU is a LOT more complex. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 20, 2013)

*I'm aware of the complexities*



Product F(RED) said:


> The issue isn't the graphics. It's the math. You're using one CPU to emulate another CPU which is then emulating (running) a game. That's why you need a lot of power. The PS2's CPU is a lot more powerful, than say the N64's. That's why you can emulate an N64 game easily on a phone or computer. It's not about the frequency. It's about the architecture. The PS2's CPU is a LOT more complex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



So I have been looking at PCSX2 and the recommended ram is covered. The top of the line ARM cpus can nearly hit the level of the recommended cpus. The main issue in my opinion is the gpu. The stuff like pixel shader 2.0 I think we have but the power of an 8800gt isn't in any of the processors I know of. As I said the emulator will probably run at 30fps on devices like the s4, nexus 4, and even the one. The nexus 10 should be able to handle it and I'm hoping to get the s3 working. The problem with PCSX2 is that they have according to the guy I have on the optimization, made it only use two cores of the cpu. I'm thinking the quad cores with a bit of work should work well (exynos 5 octa and tegras should work the best), but I'm not sure about the duals (qualcomm s4 dual like in the xl and s3, and the nexus 10's exynos 5). I think the emulator should work by August of this year.


----------



## rafus2004 (Apr 20, 2013)

*About the consumption of the battery*

Good evening.

How is the consumption of this emulators? A demanding process must have a high consumption of energy, play to the PS2 at 10-15 fps and only 30-60 minutes should not be interesting...

Regards.


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Haven't tested but I could give an estimate*



rafus2004 said:


> Good evening.
> 
> How is the consumption of this emulators? A demanding process must have a high consumption of energy, play to the PS2 at 10-15 fps and only 30-60 minutes should not be interesting...
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



I haven't gotten to battery consumption tests which would vary phone to phone, but I would imagine it consumes battery at the same rate as a game like wild blood which uses Unreal Engine 3 or Dragon Slayer which uses AAA graphics. If you aren't familliar with those, then I would say it uses roughly the same amount of battery life as asphalt seven or epoch, BUT THIS IS AN ESTIMATE. The emulator won't be ready until summer time when our team has more time. Also I would say it's very phone dependent as different processors will be having more core usage than others. Dual cores will have full usage on the emulator. Quad cores that aren't tegras will be using three cores except when four cores are needed for the app. Tegras all four will be running on the app as they have a power saving core which can be used for the background tasks. I'm kind of hoping to see how we can take advantage of the 8 cores in the international s4. I want to see more on how it works. What we will probably do is release a beta on google play (you will still probably have to pay) and update until it is ready for most powerful phones.


----------



## Eric-1987 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> When the S3 even has issues with the N64 emulator (I can play Ocarina of Time well enough but the sound is always skipping because it can't keep up) and desktop PCs with less than an i5 struggle to emulate PS2 games, I have my doubts. We don't even have a DS emulator that works really well - I wanted to move my DS games to my phone instead of having a separate device, but they're just not playable at this point in time.
> 
> Also, how do you even qualify "pirating" ?  I download ROMs of games I own - and they're the same ROMs that someone who doesn't own the game would use. How can you even tell ?  If you're going to bar people from using ROMs they downloaded or something, you'll be barring people who DO actually own the game.

Click to collapse



Um no. My old core 2 quad ran everything maxed without issue. Not even close to a problem.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pennycake (Apr 21, 2013)

Quad core what? Ran what? What resolution? I'd like to believe you, but that's just kind of vague. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erikp (Apr 21, 2013)

Nope currently

because
Console
Game -> hardware
HH
Game ->os -> kernel-> hardware


----------



## ericgraham1987 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> Quad core what? Ran what? What resolution? I'd like to believe you, but that's just kind of vague.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Q8400 at 1920x1080 and I didn't have trouble running any game. Stop acting like ps2 is still hard to emulate when it's not.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pennycake (Apr 22, 2013)

ericgraham1987 said:


> Q8400 at 1920x1080 and I didn't have trouble running any game. Stop acting like ps2 is still hard to emulate when it's not.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've only run a few on my computer and I have an i5 (so I wouldn't likely have trouble, anyway) - I've been going off what the developers of the emulator are saying k and their challenges working with multi-core processors) and what people recommend for hardware specs if you want to try to run some of the more intensive games. 

And my S3 doesn't even run N64 games 100% smoothly so I have doubts that a PS2 emulator will be payable on it or similar phones. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 22, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> I've only run a few on my computer and I have an i5 (so I wouldn't likely have trouble, anyway) - I've been going off what the developers of the emulator are saying k and their challenges working with multi-core processors) and what people recommend for hardware specs if you want to try to run some of the more intensive games.
> 
> And my S3 doesn't even run N64 games 100% smoothly so I have doubts that a PS2 emulator will be payable on it or similar phones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will surely like to work for making an emulator of ps2 but don't know how i can edit apk files but not able to design one i surely need a moderater's help for that 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## ericgraham1987 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> I've only run a few on my computer and I have an i5 (so I wouldn't likely have trouble, anyway) - I've been going off what the developers of the emulator are saying k and their challenges working with multi-core processors) and what people recommend for hardware specs if you want to try to run some of the more intensive games.
> 
> And my S3 doesn't even run N64 games 100% smoothly so I have doubts that a PS2 emulator will be payable on it or similar phones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude the thunderbolt runs ps1 games without even blinking an eye so what do you think my nexus 4 can do? It isn't about power it's about coding. Modern phones have enough power for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Card83 (Apr 22, 2013)

To me, it's not so much a question of can you, but rather, why would you? It seems like a lack of buttons and battery drain would be issues. Unless you are going to use a bluetooth controller and be near a power supply. In which case you might as well just run the emulator on a laptop, or buy a PS2 with one of those slick (ha!) attachable LCD screens.

The Xperia Play is the only phone I've used that would make playing PS2 games reasonable. And let's not kid ourselves. The Xperia Play is definitely NOT going to run a PS2 emulator.


----------



## zomblake (Apr 22, 2013)

I would love to see this actually happen.  I don't use my phone to play games too much, but emulators are awesome.  I love to see the "behind the senses" kinda stuff with emulators.  They aren't the most complicated piece of software to write, but I think it's cool that you can write code that makes one device virtually simulate another device.  The actual code and code concepts are awesome.


----------



## Androideus (Apr 22, 2013)

There any other emulator for ps2 plus PPSSPP?
Thanks


----------



## toka1232010 (Apr 22, 2013)

Androideus said:


> There any other emulator for ps2 plus PPSSPP?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There are FPse, sPSXe and PPSSPP playstation emulators.

Oh, how I wish I there was ps2 emulator


----------



## michal89chz (Apr 22, 2013)

PS2 on Android? ... MAYBY on Galaxy S 4 (Octa) if someone can do that emu but on another, slower phones - impossible, with good framerate.


----------



## toka1232010 (Apr 23, 2013)

michal89chz said:


> PS2 on Android? ... MAYBY on Galaxy S 4 (Octa) if someone can do that emu but on another, slower phones - impossible, with good framerate.

Click to collapse



Well, to be honest I don't think it will be possible to emulate on GS4 either, may be someone will do it but it wont be playable. But I believe in miracles! :angel:


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 23, 2013)

Galaxy s4 exynos 5 octa is NOT an octa. Its just a two quad cores switching power to save battery.
And for all of you guys who think our phones are fast enough to emulate a ps2, it is impossible ,Unless you wait for the next 5 or 6 years.
also if you compare exynos 5 or tegra4 in terms of performance, they are as weak as pentium 4 processors back from 2001.
it is hard to emulate a risc platform(ppc) on a cisc platform(x86), but it is even much harder to emulate it in a same risc platform(arm).
So, it means its even harder to emulate them than pc programmers can do.
PCSX2 was born in 2002 but they could not run any commercial games, just only basic homebrews because we did not have enough power to emulate a full console.
Lets think: right now we have core i7 series that are 10 to 20 times faster than p4. Do we still have enough processing power to emulate a ps2 ON A HEATSINK GENERATED MONSTER DESKTOPS?
I have one and i still cant play some ps2 games:\
Ps2 is especially harder to code than a gamecube or wii, because this console has these processors(4 main chips) that we dont know what it might be used for either a cpu or a gpu.(Gamecube and wii is easy to emulate because they have an independant cpu and gpu like all other computers do.)(xbox uses a pc architecture so this is harder to emulate than ps2 on a risc processor.)
afaik:
-mips R5900(294mhz) is Emotion Engine.
-VU0(147mhz) is dedicated to the EE.
-VU1(147mhz) is for GS.
-mips R3000(147mhz) is a Graphics Synthesizer(GS).
-and many others such as IPC or DMA controls...

And to emulate those separate threads in a one desktop cpu is really hard, you have to control those threads to be synced correctly. Pcsx2 devs are doing a fantastic job magically syncing them and creating them for much better compatibility.

And you guys still think devs are lazy?

P.s. i mentioned gamecube and wii will be much easier to emulate than ps2. Those emulators might be available for our android devices in less than maybe 3years?

뷁


----------



## gamer.11 (Apr 23, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



better stick with 9mm and vice city!!...not to mention gangsta series...in light of such games can i ask why ps2 emu?if you want graphics and gaming there are a lot of other options available!


----------



## bbrad (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleeeeease my Samsung fascinate could emulate a ps3 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fantagec (Apr 25, 2013)

Some game of ps2 are adapted for android like GTA III & GTA vice city


----------



## michal89chz (Apr 25, 2013)

Ps3? nooooo  we need to do now Ps4 Emu for android (from laked Ps4 spec) hehe


----------



## DrockaDroid (Apr 25, 2013)

Is there ever going to be a ps2 emulator for android haha

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BobDangerous (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh boy. I think the nearest we're going to get for the time being is PPSSPP and FPse and I believe (correct me here if I'm wrong) that the only reason we have these PS emulators is because of the Xperia/PS mobile development. 

I haven't heard of anybody working on a PS2 emulator for android. If Sony were to release such a product on Xperia, it would only be a matter of time before it was reverse engineered.

Where would you store all the image files? Aren't some on dual layered DVDs? I personally wouldn't have the capacity for many games.

In think we'll be waiting a while. Plenty of other emulators to play with in the mean time. 

It might be worthwhile having a look at the others FPse OpenGL is fast making improvements to compatibility and PPSSPP is looking pretty good now, although the list of working games isn't huge.


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 26, 2013)

BobDangerous said:


> Oh boy. I think the nearest we're going to get for the time being is PPSSPP and FPse and I believe (correct me here if I'm wrong) that the only reason we have these PS emulators is because of the Xperia/PS mobile development.
> 
> I haven't heard of anybody working on a PS2 emulator for android. If Sony were to release such a product on Xperia, it would only be a matter of time before it was reverse engineered.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ps2 does not support dual layer dvds
ps1 and psp is possible because they have a specific processors that defines cpu and gpu to emulate 
but ps2 doesnt have a specific cpu or gpu type of processors, so its really hard where to put the emulation on. For example:
EE and GS both renders graphics so they both might be gpu. VU0 and VU1 is dedicated to each EE and GS, and they do pretty much the same thing.
Its only upto devs from several yrs ago who chooses to use either EE or GS as a gpu. Its pretty random for most ps2 games.

Well, we can emulate ps2 if we just merge all EE GS VU IOP etc. emulators into the cpu.
Thats what pcsx2 team did, and because of that, those cpus require much more powerful performance that also renders full ps2 graphics, which rendering graphics is not really meant for cpus.

뷁

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




fantagec said:


> Some game of ps2 are adapted for android like GTA III & GTA vice city

Click to collapse



Those games also happens to have pc and xbox versions.
Porting isnt same as emulating:\

뷁

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




DrockaDroid said:


> Is there ever going to be a ps2 emulator for android haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well ps3 had almost enough power to emulate(software) ps2 games with glitches.
current APs that goes into our phones are nearly half as powerful as ps3's cell.
It might be possible for next 5 years, but im concerned: we're almost reaching the limit of the smallest die size we can go. 32nm was okay, but 22nm had some circuit problems. We might never be able to reach the level if we dont find a way to workaround for that law of nature

뷁


----------



## toka1232010 (Apr 27, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Galaxy s4 exynos 5 octa is NOT an octa. Its just a two quad cores switching power to save battery.
> And for all of you guys who think our phones are fast enough to emulate a ps2, it is impossible ,Unless you wait for the next 5 or 6 years.
> also if you compare exynos 5 or tegra4 in terms of performance, they are as weak as pentium 4 processors back from 2001.
> it is hard to emulate a risc platform(ppc) on a cisc platform(x86), but it is even much harder to emulate it in a same risc platform(arm).
> ...

Click to collapse



You have just ruined every little hope I had with your well organized facts and logic. Thank you for that!


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 27, 2013)

toka1232010 said:


> You have just ruined every little hope I had with your well organized facts and logic. Thank you for that!

Click to collapse



you're welcome

there are some mistakes on my previous posts though.
even though arm processors have inferior architecture on performance, maybe tegra4 or other same gen APs might have good processing power as core 2 lines or maybe weaker than pentium 3.
i dunno, its actually a totally different architecture with totally different management of system between arm and x86, who knows what will happen?


----------



## boss1019 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Update on PS2 emulation*

Hi I just wanted to update an earlier post I made announcing a PS2 emulator my 4 person team is making. The emulator is actually running a month or two  ahead of schedule so there is a possibility of a July release date. Also the price may drop to three dollars plus what ever google play wants per download (from four dollars plus whatever commision google wants  ), but we may have to remove dual core support most likely. We might be able to do the exynos 5250, but  the qualcomm s4 dual in the One XL and the s3 lte release is almost out of the question, but the quads should do fine. If you want more on this emulator just post and I should get back otherwise just look earlier in the forum. For those of you wondering about memory  and extension, etc, it is a PAL bios which is about 1.5 gb uncompressed. Don't worry  if the games are NTSC, we will probably either put a way to convert in the app, or tell you how to easily convert on a laptop or desktop, which you should be downloading the roms to anyways.


----------



## DrockaDroid (Apr 30, 2013)

So it seems that we have technology that can run ps2 gen but isn't supported for it? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

DrockaDroid said:


> So it seems that we have technology that can run ps2 gen but isn't supported for it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## wonderdroid87 (Apr 30, 2013)

and if they did already very ppspp ps2 emulator and this was a rip-off until the beginning

Sorry my english


----------



## DrockaDroid (May 1, 2013)

its amazing of the potential of what our small little devices can do know and days...I remember my GBA can barley play pokemon :laugh:


----------



## bbrad (May 1, 2013)

DrockaDroid said:


> its amazing of the potential of what our small little devices can do know and days...I remember my GBA can barley play pokemon :laugh:

Click to collapse



A 500mhz proccesor could run pokemon lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrockaDroid (May 1, 2013)

bbrad said:


> A 500mhz proccesor could run pokemon lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly lol The amazing part was when the GBColor and GBA could have textures on pokemon, no more black and white lol


----------



## hoholee12 (May 2, 2013)

My ndsi emulated gb and gba lol
it had arm9 133mhz cpu on it.
A little bit of bugs tho but never had any slowdowns.

뷁


----------



## boss1019 (May 2, 2013)

*Few questions for our emulator*

1. Would you  pay $4.29 for a good PS2 emulator (google play wants 30%   )?
2. Are you ok converting games from ntsc to pal, a link to an easy piece of software that will do it?
3. Would you download roms on your computer or phone directly?
4. Would you be open to donations, after it is released for possible future epic emulation (depending on how this does 100,000 downloads or more)?
In case you were wondering, I was think the next one would be a windows or gamecube. 
5. What kind of phone(s) do you  own? What do you think most android users own? What version of android does it have?
6. Do you pirate apps? What kinds of apps? How much are they on the store? (not necessary, but helpful to the development.)
YOU DON'T NEED TO ANSWER THEM ALL, ANY ANSWERS AT ALL ARE APPRECIATED


----------



## dakunclear (May 2, 2013)

I would pay 5 bucks for it and I usually support devs as much as possible hell I dished out 20 so I could play final fantasy dimensions....well worth it btw but that's just me but you would probably need to make the app utilise 4 core processors and GameCube would be nice but even on pc that one is glitchy 

Sent from my SGH-T889V

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Btw I have most of the roms already that I would play and I don't usually pirate games but if I do I do it to see if I like the game before I buy it and I use the note2

Sent from my SGH-T889V


----------



## Spokmoppa (May 2, 2013)

Game cube and wii emulator already exist for Android search for Dolphin on the play store. Very early stages at the moment, iso's will open but very slow, less than 1fps. Guy is looking for donations on his website to get an s4 for further development. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using xda premium


----------



## triwira (May 2, 2013)

zacthespack said:


> I call fake

Click to collapse



Is there any one had using a bluetooth enabled game controller...?


----------



## toka1232010 (May 2, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> 1. Would you  pay $4.29 for a good PS2 emulator (google play wants 30%   )?
> 2. Are you ok converting games from ntsc to pal, a link to an easy piece of software that will do it?
> 3. Would you download roms on your computer or phone directly?
> 4. Would you be open to donations, after it is released for possible future epic emulation (depending on how this does 100,000 downloads or more)?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I would pay even more if I could (My country is not in Google support list). I hope there will be free licence (eg. no sound emulation, limited options, ads)
2. Of course, I'd personally do everything it takes to run a game.
3. I prefere downloading on PC. But both are very comfortable.
4. Donation would be the only way to show you my respect  As i said, I won't be able to purchase it from google store.
5. I have GS3, JB 4.1.2. I think most people who are interested in emulators have high end devices. (tegra3/4, snapdragon Sseries or higher).
6. I sure do unfortunately. Pirating is the only way I can get payed apps. I can only purchase legally from Gameloft store and some apps from amazon appstore. I hope I'll manage to buy your emulator somehow.

You'd make me and other thousands of people very happy if you get your emulator working properly.
Good luck!
:angel:


----------



## boss1019 (May 3, 2013)

*Thanks to all the people who answered; This is very helpful to our team.*

I want to thank everyone who replied to my questions so far. Your answers especially the ones from toka1232010 will be extremely helpful in our development. I encourage you guys to continue answering the questions, and possibly additional ones I might add. By the way someone mentioned that we should use all 4 cores of the quads. To reply to that, we were already planning to. The person who is in charge of optimization found out that pcsx2 uses no more than two cores. Ours will use 3 on the quads, unless the 4th one is needed (drops below a certain fps.). The dual cores, like the qualcomm in the one xl and the exynos 5250 are going to be difficult, but we will definitely try. toka1232010, I will try to find a way to get this to people in countries that don't have the play store. I think I might publish on the amazon appstore also, but that will take a bit longer. 
I'm glad that you think my assumption on what phones people use to emulate is correct. 
Again, Thanks to all.


----------



## ginzon (May 3, 2013)

emulators are now officially out from App Store by Google...


----------



## Octa-core (May 6, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S 4 Octa-core*



Jimlarck said:


> Pretty sure you won't even buy the games and just pirate the ROMs from the internet if it does come out.
> 
> Anyways Android phones aren't at that point yet, wait for an Octa-core smartphone I guess. (We could probably do it with the Asus Padphone 2 but we want enjoyable gameplay won't we?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Samsung Galaxy S 4 with Exynos Octa-core


----------



## Jimlarck (May 6, 2013)

Octa-core said:


> Samsung Galaxy S 4 with Exynos Octa-core

Click to collapse



Okay cool, get started and tell me when you're done with the emulator.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Octa-core (May 6, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Okay cool, get started and tell me when you're done with the emulator.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Whoa hold on there jack I didn't say **** working on a PS2 emulator, I am just pointing out that we have a device that can cool down while running programs that eat allot of power.

Besides I don't know crap about programing so your **** out of luck.


----------



## boss1019 (May 7, 2013)

*any quad or higher will do*

If you have a phone with a quad core processor , it shoul work fine with our emulator when it comes out at the end of the summer. If you have a strong dual core like the nexus 10, you might be able to run it, but no promises.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

If you look higer on the page you'll see an awesome person who answered the questions and answers from others is useful. The original questions are on page 18.
Thanks to the people who answer.


----------



## mrjaredbeta (May 9, 2013)

Where is the proof of this new "emulator?" I'm calling fake until I see proof of it.


----------



## bbrad (May 9, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> Where is the proof of this new "emulator?" I'm calling fake until I see proof of it.

Click to collapse



I'm calling you a buzz kill till you can prove otherwise 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimlarck (May 9, 2013)

mrjaredbeta said:


> Where is the proof of this new "emulator?" I'm calling fake until I see proof of it.

Click to collapse



It's not like he's asking for money so you don't really gain anything saying whether it's fake or not, only time will tell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrjaredbeta (May 9, 2013)

I'm not trying to be a buzzkill, I'm just saying that they are a lot of fakers out there that try to get your hopes up for nothing. I'm not accusing him of being a faker at all, I just think that he would put up at least SOMETHING that shows that it is actually real and functional, you know what I'm saying?


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 10, 2013)

Yeah





mrjaredbeta said:


> I'm not trying to be a buzzkill, I'm just saying that they are a lot of fakers out there that try to get your hopes up for nothing. I'm not accusing him of being a faker at all, I just think that he would put up at least SOMETHING that shows that it is actually real and functional, you know what I'm saying?

Click to collapse



+1. 

It seems like most of the people cheering on have no technical background or think "phones are faster now, so it must be possible." Phones are still a long way from being able to replace let alone replicate the capabilites and power of conventional computer systems. It's not all "gigahertz and RAM." 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## bbrad (May 10, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> Yeah
> 
> +1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just thought it was rude he was calling him a faker I mean it could be but if somebody really is doing something for us its a little rude. I most certainly am from a "tecky" background I know this emu later would struggle to run on a 8 core android because the agriculture it completely different but that still doesn't mean its not possible that some dev with the right knowledge couldn't get one running that is smooth enough for atleast a little play. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boss1019 (May 11, 2013)

*Seriously?!*



mrjaredbeta said:


> Where is the proof of this new "emulator?" I'm calling fake until I see proof of it.

Click to collapse



First of all, really, you think I would just go on one of the many threads on xda, then why would I
A. Announce an emulator with specifics such as pricing and support
B. Write paragraph long responses to people who ask questions about the emulator
C. Ask questions specifically to know what kind of things people want in the emulator
D. Thank the people for their answers. 
E. Give updates on the overall process of what we have done
F. All of the above seems like quite the waste of time for someone who could easily make a fake app. 
I as someone who IS making an actual emulator offended by this. If you want proof your going to have to wait a while, because all we have is a bios file compatible with arm a9,soon to be compatible with the other arm v7 architectures or to demonstrate my actual knowledge on  this topic (which I don't thing is enough for sceptics). I don't think it would be proof enough if a month later, I gave you a piece of software which runs ps2 games, but has no GUI, and if in July I put up the app with a gui, I wouldn't feel right giving you an unoptimized app. Honestly, I was looking for a project to occupy/challenge (also could use a little cash) myself, and I realized I needed a few people to do things. Finally, while you might not trust this statement, *wouldn't *be a fraud and put fake emulator up. It is an evil thing to do, and would be a boring and unchallenging thing to do. I am mostly making this emulator to see if it is possible, which the way things are look it is with newer phones, though I would recommend for the best FPS rates, you should have a quad core processor that IS NOT a tegra 3, a rooted phone, and you should have the userspace governor selected. The first is the most important, but a tegra 3 would work, but the nice thing about userspace is I as the developer can program the app to control how the CPU behaves, but you sadly need a rooted phone to do that. YOU don't neccessarily need a rooted phone, and it should work fine without it, but it is a nice thing to have. You're might wondering why I am confident in this working when it seems like a lot of people who actually know what they're doing are confident this won't work. The first thing you should realize is that the main emulator people use for PS2 emulation, PCSX2 uses at max 2 cores unless you enable a very specific tweak. So for example the amd a8's(which they put in the reasonably playable, but not full speed category along with i5's and i7's core 2 quads, etc) geekbench at about 3000-4000, but since 2 cores aren't being used it would be like running it with a 1500-2000 pts geekbench which all the quad ARM hit or exceed. Even some quad i5's only get in the 4000, which would really be 2000. The tri core only works if you put an extra tweak on the emulator. Next, like most emulators PCSX2 has tweaks to help make your games run faster. On my computer, I was able to significantly speed up games frame rate with those more than overclocking my Graphics Card (it is a bit old and kind of slow) from 485mhz to 600mhz; I might have even put it to 725mhz. I think the only issue will be the graphics cards in the mobile processors, but the newer proccessors should be able to hand this. Honestly though whether or not, you think I'm a fraud and whether or not you think it will actually work is up to you, but all I can do is assure you that the development of this emulator is 100% genuine.


----------



## nikos5800 (May 11, 2013)

so the minimum requirement will be a dual core CPU like tegra 2 and snapdragon s3?
and your team are going to write arm jit(dynarec) for speed boost?
thanks


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 11, 2013)

nikos5800 said:


> so the minimum requirement will be a dual core CPU like tegra 2 and snapdragon s3?
> and your team are going to write arm jit(dynarec) for speed boost?
> thanks

Click to collapse



I don't think the T2 is a good candidate. It doesn't do NEON extensions and is generally extremely sluggish. Trust me, I have a Tab 10.1. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## nikos5800 (May 11, 2013)

yeah I know but maybe snapdragon s3 and exynos (galaxy s2) make the job


----------



## boss1019 (May 11, 2013)

*Since there seems to be a disconnect, here's a list of cpus that should work*

This is a formal list of cpus that will work and won't. You preferably want a quad core, and I'll explain after the list. BTW don't expect 50-60fps speeds all the time.
Best Cpus (some of these are not out yet)
Tegra 4 (might even work perfectly)
Qualcomm 600 and 800 (the 800 could also do pretty well)
Exynos 5410 (the octa core one)
Great Cpus (will run, but not as well as the tegra 4, 600, etc)
Qualcomm Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro APQ8064 (the 4 core one in the nexus 4)
Exynos 4412 (s3 international and note 2)
Good Cpus (quad core helps but the overall cpu power is kinda weak)
Tegra 3's
Decent Cpus (they have a good amount of power, but they are dual core so I'm not making promises)
Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 MSM8960 (in the s3 lte and one xl)
Exynos 5250 (in the nexus 10).

How it will work: Basically the ps2 has 4 major chips. The first one is the Emotion Engine, which is most comparable to a main cpu. It also has a gpu equivalent called the Graphic Synthesiser, and to Vector Units, which help the other two chips. The basic idea is that we will have the first core, call it core 0, emulate the EE, and be only devoted to that. The next two cores, call them cores 1 and 2, will emulate the two VU's, call them VU's 0 and 1. The gpu of the mobile chip will be devoted to the GS, and the last core of the CPU, core 3 will be used to help the other cores, and to emulate other chips kind of like as if it were a personal assistant to the other cores. It will also be used if the emulator drops below say  30 fps. The dual core processors would have trouble with half the cores to be used. Also the chips I said would work the best are actually as powerful as some of the processors the PCSX2 team says will work the best such as some of the i5's, the amd a8's even the quads. The greats will run as fast as the actual amount of the quad core chips that are used as the emulator, because as I mentioned before the chips that have 4 cores will only use 2 on pcsx2, unless a specific tweak is selected to make it use 3. All I'm saying is don't expect a qualcomm s3 pro or a tegra 2 to run it, because it will be obnoxiously slow. Also make sure your phone has at least 1gb of ram, but 2 is way better. The only thing I personally am concerned about is the gpu, but you guys don't have to worry about that.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

To the guy asking about speed boosts. We will probably use ARM versions of the PCSX2 tweaks to help the FPS and maybe add some of our own.


----------



## bbrad (May 11, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> This is a formal list of cpus that will work and won't. You preferably want a quad core, and I'll explain after the list. BTW don't expect 50-60fps speeds all the time.
> Best Cpus (some of these are not out yet)
> Tegra 4 (might even work perfectly)
> Qualcomm 600 and 800 (the 800 could also do pretty well)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm so playing this in a single core 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boss1019 (May 11, 2013)

*nice*



bbrad said:


> I'm so playing this in a single core
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have fun with that one.


----------



## jHota (May 12, 2013)

does exist any ps3 emulator?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boss1019 (May 12, 2013)

*ps3*

There is, but chances are you can't use it


----------



## VIRGIN KLM (May 12, 2013)

The whole discussion is entertaining. So many people have no idea what they're talking about and to make things even worse there are people that belive them blindly.

1. PS2's architecture is the issue in emulating it, not it's raw power (PSP had slightly faster cores yet PPSSPP can handle it nearly perfectly with no hassle). PS2 has a kind of architecture and computing philosphy that is very far away from standard/consumer PCs. So in order to emulate it you have to do many complex things that multiply again and again, one on top of the other the minimum requirements of the device you're about to emulate it.

2. PS2 and PCSX2's code needs RAW performance and a relatively good video card not much RAM (256-512MB of RAM are more than enough). The way that PS2 works and the way that PCSX2 code tries to emulate it (and obviously is the most acurate and correct way to do it) you need a processor which can pack as much RAW power on a *SINGLE* core as possible. PS2's architecture *DOES NOT* allow multiple CPUs and there is absolutely no way around it. You can lay off some work on other cores but that's nothing that has to do with core emulation of PS2 and nothing that would give alot (or any) extra speed on emulation. So you need more Hz in *ONE* core and the minimum requirements of PCSX2 state some frequencies on a single core that are so far from what we see today on mobile devices that even talking about it is a  joke.

3. So with what I said above you understand that the way the mobile computing industry goes (so this includes Android too), every day that passes and with every new CPU that comes out like Exynos Octa Core etc, we get a step more far from an ideal CPU that could handle PS2 emulation instead of getting more near. PS2 does *NOT* really like multiple cores and does *NOT* really care about multithreading, actually the opposite, it can be proven a bottlenecking factor to it in alot/most of cases. This is because the industry right now tries to give saperate work on smaller cores and multiply those small cores to archieve simmilar frequencies (if you put them all together) with a previous gen CPU. So they trade off RAW power of a single core for more cores. That may work well on Android for example but it *KILLS* PS2 emulation, it's simply the worst thing that could happen to it.

4. Mobile GPUs are sooooo weak. And when I say soooo weak, I mean SOOOOOOOO weak. (lol) Even the least ideal GPUs for PCSX2 like Intel HD 3000 or Intel HD 4000 (I'm talking about integreated graphics here since they are the same thing mobile chipsets have) are LIGHT YEARS ahead and really much more powerful than anything that not only is out on the mobile computing market right now, but sure for atleast ~3 years from now. So to say it better, your phone's GPU and you future's phone GPU is/will be crappier that the crappiest GPU that PCSX2 needs to emulate PS2.

So now everyone's free to go on and try to say that what I say it's not true. Go on and discuss the same things I said above on PCSX2's official forum with the (over a decade) working and active devs of the emulator, you'll get exactly the same points I listed above.


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 12, 2013)

VIRGIN KLM said:


> The whole discussion is entertaining. So many people have no idea what they're talking about and to make things even worse there are people that belive them blindly.
> 
> 1. PS2's architecture is the issue in emulating it, not it's raw power (PSP had slightly faster cores yet PPSSPP can handle it nearly perfectly with no hassle). PS2 has a kind of architecture and computing philosphy that is very far away from standard/consumer PCs. So in order to emulate it you have to do many complex things that multiply again and again, one on top of the other the minimum requirements of the device you're about to emulate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU. That's what I've been saying. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 12, 2013)

@VIRGIN KLM
Yup. just looking inside EE, there is a bunch of separated processors with its own instructions such as fpu vu0 vu1 and dma ipc iop that most of them requires strong(128bit same native clock of EE) bus bandwidths to sync correctly.
And there goes: say bye-bye to the multicore emulation.(unless you program loads i mean LOADS of codes which it took me several days to figure out what that source code does)
guess what. emulating EE is like emulating a 2ghz normal SIMD processor(EE has low clock and small cache size that does almost nothing but instead it has a big arse bus that can just transfer data without the need of registering.:which i explained above)(same performance but totally different ways)
and what i m talking about is 2ghz mips processor, which it is a different architecture than x86 and you need a ducking recompiler(To translate language=emulate Duh).
(some of you may think:virtual box or similar, but they do not require since they are just the same x86 architectures.)
So, although emulation IS possible(you got that wrong. Its always possible, its just not that easy to program), you will need to spend about several months programming to get it synced right on multicore emulation to basically even debug without any critical errors(and you may still get about 0.1fps for a game)

뷁


----------



## disclaimernotice (May 12, 2013)

VIRGIN KLM said:


> The whole discussion is entertaining. So many people have no idea what they're talking about and to make things even worse there are people that belive them blindly.
> 
> 1. PS2's architecture is the issue in emulating it, not it's raw power (PSP had slightly faster cores yet PPSSPP can handle it nearly perfectly with no hassle). PS2 has a kind of architecture and computing philosphy that is very far away from standard/consumer PCs. So in order to emulate it you have to do many complex things that multiply again and again, one on top of the other the minimum requirements of the device you're about to emulate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes, I see..... Well... What about a ps3 emulator then? Lol


----------



## hoholee12 (May 12, 2013)

disclaimernotice said:


> Yes, yes, I see..... Well... What about a ps3 emulator then? Lol

Click to collapse



are you being sarcastic?

뷁


----------



## disclaimernotice (May 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> are you being sarcastic?
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 12, 2013)

disclaimernotice said:


> Yes, yes, I see..... Well... What about a ps3 emulator then? Lol

Click to collapse



Cell Processor is even more complex. Ironically though, since the PS4 and NextBox are confirmed to be x86 based, those should be easier to emulate. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 12, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> Cell Processor is even more complex. Ironically though, since the PS4 and NextBox are confirmed to be x86 based, those should be easier to emulate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Yes we could simulate(not emulate). But the problem is that we would still need gpu emulation and have to worry about memory bandwidth(which is one level more superior than our DDR3)

oh btw. Cell processor is not that much complex than EE. Its kinda similar to a EE design with upto 8 VUs, 10x higher frequency and ppc based architecture that happens to be a bit better than simple mips one.

뷁


----------



## boss1019 (May 12, 2013)

VIRGIN KLM said:


> The whole discussion is entertaining. So many people have no idea what they're talking about and to make things even worse there are people that belive them blindly.
> 
> 1. PS2's architecture is the issue in emulating it, not it's raw power (PSP had slightly faster cores yet PPSSPP can handle it nearly perfectly with no hassle). PS2 has a kind of architecture and computing philosphy that is very far away from standard/consumer PCs. So in order to emulate it you have to do many complex things that multiply again and again, one on top of the other the minimum requirements of the device you're about to emulate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wanted to point out, while I agree with you that GPUs in mobile are an issue, but the cpus that are coming in phones and tablets this year are more than adequate. Here's a list of cpu's that pcsx2 says run the emulator at reasonable playable speed, but not neccessarily full speed. 
AMD Athlon FX Dual Core
AMD Opteron Dual Core
AMD Athlon X2 (and Turion laptop equivalent)
AMD Phenom
AMD Phenom II
AMD APU A6- 3***, A8-3***
Intel Core 2 Duo (and laptop Core Duo equivalent)
Intel Core 2 Quad
Intel Core i 5
Intel Core i 7
The a8 3*** benchmarks at about 3000-4000 on geekbench, which the qualcomm 600 and exynos 5410 hit, and the tegra 4 exceeds. The a6's benchmark less than the nexus 10, and even the qualcomm quads and exynos 4412 on geekbench. The ram amount that is required for pcsx2 is hit or exceeded on mobile platforms. I don't think mobile can run these things at 50-60 fps, but I think with changing the ee cycle rate and the vu cycle stealing, and a few other configurations and optimizations, and 3 months of work (which I'm doing 4 or 5), the emulator could run at 30-40 fps. I also wanted to point out, while intel hd 3000 and 4000 are **** compared to dedicated graphics cards, I run god of war 2 and most other ps2 games through pcsx2 at 50-60 fps with the intel hd 4000, so don't diss intel hd graphics that much. Stock processor and everything.

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

So you don't ask it is a laptop too, not some monster heatsinked, and liquid cooled overclocked monster desktop.


----------



## hoholee12 (May 12, 2013)

Why would you compare cisc processor benchmark with a risc anyway?
Also the reason ps2 emulation benefits from x86 is because they have flexible instructions such as sse or avx.


----------



## boss1019 (May 12, 2013)

*Answer to your question*



LENAROX said:


> Why do you compare cisc processor benchmark with a risc anyway?
> Afaik ps2 emulation benefits from x86 is because they have flexible instructions such as sse or avx.

Click to collapse



It isn't the best benchmark to use in that respect, but what I like about geekbench is you can easily tell how good a device such as a laptop or tablet is compared to another device. It also is a cross platform for IOS, Android, Windows, Mac, and Linux. For example when comparing my overclocked note 2 at 2200 vs the original 1900, I can tell that my overclocked note 2 is 1.16x faster or 2200/1900x faster. This easy cross platform comparison ability makes it a personal favorite of mine, and the fact that unlike most benchmarks, it doesn't get confused by overclocking.


----------



## hoholee12 (May 13, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> It isn't the best benchmark to use in that respect, but what I like about geekbench is you can easily tell how good a device such as a laptop or tablet is compared to another device. It also is a cross platform for IOS, Android, Windows, Mac, and Linux. For example when comparing my overclocked note 2 at 2200 vs the original 1900, I can tell that my overclocked note 2 is 1.16x faster or 2200/1900x faster. This easy cross platform comparison ability makes it a personal favorite of mine, and the fact that unlike most benchmarks, it doesn't get confused by overclocking.

Click to collapse



oh gawd you didnt even understand what ive just posted above-_-

anyways can you share the sourcecode with us?
I really wanna look how you programmed the emulation module for arm.

뷁


----------



## boss1019 (May 13, 2013)

*source code  sending*



LENAROX said:


> oh gawd you didnt even understand what ive just posted above-_-
> 
> anyways can you share the sourcecode with us?
> I really wanna look how you programmed the emulation module for arm.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're willing to wait a bit, I can give you  a bios compatible with all arm v7 based architectures like cortex a15 and  krait. Basically the guy who was in charge of the bios thought he only had to do a9, so I have to make it compatible with cortex a15 and krait at minimum. Honestly my job is just project management and actually getting the emulator to run roms. The full emulator won't be done until the end of the summer.  The actual GUI and Emulation engine have not been built yet, so I can't give you source code yet. Sorry My main goal in posting on this thread is to see a few things.
1. How many people want a PS2 emulator
2. How much will people pay if it runs at say 30-40 fps (my personal goal)
3. What devices people will run this on.
4. To have critical people say why it isn't possible, to then figure out solutions to things we might have missed. 
5. Figure out how the heck to put a license check in an app to prevent as much pirating as possible. 
I can get it to you as soon as possible, but it is kind of hard with me being in 9th gradel and all with finals coming up to devote time my time to coding


----------



## toka1232010 (May 13, 2013)

So how is it going?
Will we have some kind of demo, trial or sth. While it will prove it's not "fake" it will give us even greater reason to buy your app. I personally look forward getting it in my pocket, even if its a bit laggy


----------



## hoholee12 (May 13, 2013)

toka1232010 said:


> So how is it going?
> Will we have some kind of demo, trial or sth. While it will prove it's not "fake" it will give us even greater reason to buy your app. I personally look forward getting it in my pocket, even if its a bit laggy

Click to collapse



I assume its gonna be a one frame per ten seconds.(when display is enabled)

뷁


----------



## boss1019 (May 13, 2013)

*Demo/Trial or something along those lines*



toka1232010 said:


> So how is it going?
> Will we have some kind of demo, trial or sth. While it will prove it's not "fake" it will give us even greater reason to buy your app. I personally look forward getting it in my pocket, even if its a bit laggy

Click to collapse



Basically there will be a video on google play demonstrating it off my note 2, or the tablet I have with a 2ghz quad core. I might put up a demo of some sort, but I'm not exactly sure how I would make a trial or demo.


----------



## toka1232010 (May 13, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> Basically there will be a video on google play demonstrating it off my note 2, or the tablet I have with a 2ghz quad core. I might put up a demo of some sort, but I'm not exactly sure how I would make a trial or demo.

Click to collapse



Well, lets say, no sound emulation, and automatically unmounting/stopping game in 10 minutes. I think it would be much much much better than video. I really hope to see a demo. Btw, in what condition is now emulator? Where you able to run any game for now? And what would be the name of the app?


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (May 13, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> I just wanted to point out, while I agree with you that GPUs in mobile are an issue, but the cpus that are coming in phones and tablets this year are more than adequate. Here's a list of cpu's that pcsx2 says run the emulator at reasonable playable speed, but not neccessarily full speed.
> AMD Athlon FX Dual Core
> AMD Opteron Dual Core
> AMD Athlon X2 (and Turion laptop equivalent)
> ...

Click to collapse



Geekbench is not really made to compare desktop cpus to cpus found in cell phones. The best way to compare is to give each device a long task and see how long each device takes to do the same thing.

A Tegra 4, clock for clock is not even as powerful as a Core 2 Duo. And PCSX-2 is not properly multithreaded. Yes, it gets something out of a second and even third core, but about 2/3 of its performance is based on core #1. We will not have a mobile chip that is capable of PS2 emulation before 2020.


----------



## VIRGIN KLM (May 13, 2013)

@boss1019 Mobile processors go on exactly the opposite direction a PS2 emulator would benefit from it. They make divide the frequencies into more cores, so a 1.2 GHz dual core (2 x 600MHz) will perform ALOT better than a 2GHz quad octocore (8 x 250MHz). All companies that make mobile processors right now are doing it wrong, the whole philosophy of tradeoff of lower per core frequencies to more cores is kiiiinda good but only if you do it with analogy per generation of processors that mirrors also the consumer demand (higher a bit frequencies then make more cores when you think that you reached the limit of the advantage, and then again the same thing goes on like ping pong).
Also Benchmarks in RISC computing (like all those stupid benchmark tools on Android) but especialy comparing CISC based processors with RISC ones is the most retarded thing I've seen in computing world. It's like comparing a human brain with a Computer Processor Unit... One small factor not being counted in and the whole thing may be bottleneck and your comparison is trash and in Androids it ALWAYS happens like this.

*To set it straight once again, there is no mobile CPU and GPU that is even half capable of handling PS2 emulation and even worse, it seems like in the timeline of the near future things will only get worse since all companies (with no exception) that make mobile CPUs/GPUs get more and more far from what would fit of an ideal CPU/GPU that could handle PS2 emulation. You have more chances to see the Statue Of Liberty being painted pink with "Hello Kitty" stickers on it, than a PS2 emulator on Android with the current and near future technology in mind, so you better move on with your life and hope companies that make mobile CPUs/GPUs will put some brains.*


----------



## boss1019 (May 14, 2013)

*I'm not saying much about which is better than what but do be a little more polite*



VIRGIN KLM said:


> @boss1019 Mobile processors go on exactly the opposite direction a PS2 emulator would benefit from it. They make divide the frequencies into more cores, so a 1.2 GHz dual core (2 x 600MHz) will perform ALOT better than a 2GHz quad octocore (8 x 250MHz). All companies that make mobile processors right now are doing it wrong, the whole philosophy of tradeoff of lower per core frequencies to more cores is kiiiinda good but only if you do it with analogy per generation of processors that mirrors also the consumer demand (higher a bit frequencies then make more cores when you think that you reached the limit of the advantage, and then again the same thing goes on like ping pong).
> Also Benchmarks in RISC computing (like all those stupid benchmark tools on Android) but especialy comparing CISC based processors with RISC ones is the most retarded thing I've seen in computing world. It's like comparing a human brain with a Computer Processor Unit... One small factor not being counted in and the whole thing may be bottleneck and your comparison is trash and in Androids it ALWAYS happens like this.
> 
> *To set it straight once again, there is no mobile CPU and GPU that is even half capable of handling PS2 emulation and even worse, it seems like in the timeline of the near future things will only get worse since all companies (with no exception) that make mobile CPUs/GPUs get more and more far from what would fit of an ideal CPU/GPU that could handle PS2 emulation. You have more chances to see the Statue Of Liberty being painted pink with "Hello Kitty" stickers on it, than a PS2 emulator on Android with the current and near future technology in mind, so you better move on with your life and hope companies that make mobile CPUs/GPUs will put some brains.*

Click to collapse



All I was saying is I would demonstrate my emulator on those devices a note 2 or the tablet I built (the 2ghz quad core was to give a specification since you can't get that anywhere else). specifically. I don't know why everyone is getting so fussy over the benchmark choice. All I was doing was using a benchmark I personally like, is cross platform allowing for me to simplify things rather than spending 2-3 hours, and taking up the whole page comparing how core 2 duos and amd a6's and arm proccessors ability to run an emulator. You have your knowledge of how it will run, and I have mine and I'm pretty  confident in the planning I've done. You have your ideas, and I have mine. MY TIME IS MY TIME NOT YOUR TIME, AND I CAN DO WHATEVER I FEEL LIKE DOING, AND IF IT IS WASTED, THAT IS MY PROBLEM NOT YOURS. IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE PRODUCT I PUT OUT, THEN DON'T BUY  IT. All I'm asking is if you find any issues with how  I'm doing things or have any questions put it in a polite manner like LENAROX (who even offered to take a look at the source code) or toka1232010 (who actually answered ALL the questions I put up thoroughly). I would prefer people like that to "Where is the proof of this new "emulator?" I'm calling fake until I see proof of it." or saying "You have chances of seeing the statue of Liberty being painted pink..." and I certainly don't want someone telling me "SO you BETTER move on with your life" (highlighting things that annoy me in your tone) I may not have the right to  say don't do that because I said so, but I can ask for you to be polite. I will also point out that proccessors have actually been gaining in ghz per core rather than decreasing. Qualcomm 600 (1.9ghz per core), Qualcomm 800(2.3 ghz per core), Tegra 4 (1.9ghz per core), Intel "Bay Trail" (2.1 ghz per core), which is up from the 1.4-1.5 ghz per core in the highend processors, and the   1.2 ish before that, etc. Basically all I'm saying is I can do whatever the heck I want, and if it doesn't work that's a bit of time I lost, but hey I'm 14, a little time isn't all that important to me. All I'm asking is that YOU don't go telling me what I can and can't do, and if you be polite, I'll give you the same courtesy.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




toka1232010 said:


> Well, lets say, no sound emulation, and automatically unmounting/stopping game in 10 minutes. I think it would be much much much better than video. I really hope to see a demo. Btw, in what condition is now emulator? Where you able to run any game for now? And what would be the name of the app?

Click to collapse



Hey I came up with a similar idea to what you came up with on how to demo it. Here's what we were thinking. We would give a 10 minute demo or something along those lines, and make the full version an in app purchase in the demo to help prevent pirating. I'm curious, Would you care if it was an in app purchase rather than a direct app purchase, so we can avoid pirating.


----------



## timgreen123 (May 14, 2013)

that's cool, to makes us can play some ps2 games in android. but this emulator needs powerful hardware to performance it. and emulator will loss some experience of game. so i think play some game in emulator with android is not a good idea .
and gameloft's game in android is good enough.


----------



## boss1019 (May 14, 2013)

*More formal reply rather than putting it with the previous slightly rude post.*



toka1232010 said:


> Well, lets say, no sound emulation, and automatically unmounting/stopping game in 10 minutes. I think it would be much much much better than video. I really hope to see a demo. Btw, in what condition is now emulator? Where you able to run any game for now? And what would be the name of the app?

Click to collapse



I  agree; we will have a demo which I briefly  described in the previous post. Currently we are in month one of four, or in other words, the slow month. First we need to get the bios fully compatible, which isn't actually that bad, but since my entire team including myself are in high school, we have final exams over the next month, but after that the next 3 months can be completely devoted to the emulator. Currently we are on phases 1 out of 4 big overarching phases. 
1. Make a ps2 bios compatible with ARM v7, especially cortex a15, a9, krait, and a7.
2. Make emulator actually run the game isos
3. GUI
4. Extreme Optimization and tweaking to make it run at playable speeds minimum. 
Obviously these are just the major steps and don't encompass everything, but this would be the overall status of the emulator. By the way, we don't even have a publisher name, much less a name for the emulator. Suggestions for both would be appreciated.


----------



## toka1232010 (May 14, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> I  agree; we will have a demo which I briefly  described in the previous post. Currently we are in month one of four, or in other words, the slow month. First we need to get the bios fully compatible, which isn't actually that bad, but since my entire team including myself are in high school, we have final exams over the next month, but after that the next 3 months can be completely devoted to the emulator. Currently we are on phases 1 out of 4 big overarching phases.
> 1. Make a ps2 bios compatible with ARM v7, especially cortex a15, a9, krait, and a7.
> 2. Make emulator actually run the game isos
> 3. GUI
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I think in app purchase is a good idea as well as putting payed version on google play of course  Also, if it is possible, please enable all countries to buy emulator by in app purchase, for example with paypal, and credit cards, that will also prevent google outlisted countries from pirating  But i'm not sure if you manage to actually block all the ways to make pirated app, because there are lots of people earning money that way, and a fully working PS2 emulator would be one of the biggest attraction to crack  How are you gonna prevent it?
I hope Note II will handle it more or less :angel:


----------



## hoholee12 (May 14, 2013)

If you use one of pcsx2 codes, youre gonna have to make the emulator free of charge since you are not the developer of pcsx2 and you are not allowed to sell it as documented in gpl.


----------



## Elevas33 (May 14, 2013)

*It is a dreamer*



boss1019 said:


> I  agree; we will have a demo which I briefly  described in the previous post. Currently we are in month one of four, or in other words, the slow month. First we need to get the bios fully compatible, which isn't actually that bad, but since my entire team including myself are in high school, we have final exams over the next month, but after that the next 3 months can be completely devoted to the emulator. Currently we are on phases 1 out of 4 big overarching phases.
> 1. Make a ps2 bios compatible with ARM v7, especially cortex a15, a9, krait, and a7.
> 2. Make emulator actually run the game isos
> 3. GUI
> ...

Click to collapse




It is a dreamer played in my s3 at my favorite game dbz budolai3.
Do you think that it Will be played in my s3?
How do you called it?, droidsx2 ? 
Is it his code source is pcsx2? Inst it? 
Sorry my englis im spanish¡ i love Your future emulator ¡


----------



## JasonKZLY (May 14, 2013)

I remember using PCSX2 or PSXS2 or something to emulate WWE: Smackdown Vs. Raw on a PC with 4 GB Ram, Quad-Core processor with a poop-your-pants graphics card and it still lagged. But.... this is Android we're talking about. We might just see a working one!


----------



## boss1019 (May 14, 2013)

*I have an idea*



toka1232010 said:


> Well, I think in app purchase is a good idea as well as putting payed version on google play of course  Also, if it is possible, please enable all countries to buy emulator by in app purchase, for example with paypal, and credit cards, that will also prevent google outlisted countries from pirating  But i'm not sure if you manage to actually block all the ways to make pirated app, because there are lots of people earning money that way, and a fully working PS2 emulator would be one of the biggest attraction to crack  How are you gonna prevent it?
> I hope Note II will handle it more or less :angel:

Click to collapse



Yeah I have a few other measures that I'm working on to the point that it is less worth it to pirate it than to actually buy it.


----------



## orangekid (May 14, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> If you use one of pcsx2 codes, youre gonna have to make the emulator free of charge since you are not the developer of pcsx2 and you are not allowed to sell it as documented in gpl.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about this, per GPLv2 (if that is what it's licensed under) you can take anyone's code, modify it, and sell it, as long as you release your modified source code with it.

So while he could sell it, I could compile his code that he provided and release a free version if I wanted to.

Because of all of this I doubt he'd use kanged code, but technically he could as long as he provided source to any changes.

Or is it not licensed under GPLv2?


----------



## boss1019 (May 18, 2013)

*What you say is true.*



orangekid said:


> I'm not sure about this, per GPLv2 (if that is what it's licensed under) you can take anyone's code, modify it, and sell it, as long as you release your modified source code with it.
> 
> So while he could sell it, I could compile his code that he provided and release a free version if I wanted to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is licensed under GPLv2/3 according to the website, so technically I could do what you say. The only need for their code is the iso loader, and maybe the plugins though, so I would probably not use it.


----------



## Elevas33 (May 18, 2013)

This post is dead


----------



## cap3r0n (May 18, 2013)

Yea the ability to emulate ps2 on even the most powerful phones still is not enough.


----------



## boss1019 (May 20, 2013)

*Sorry to reply late.*



Elevas33 said:


> It is a dreamer played in my s3 at my favorite game dbz budolai3.
> Do you think that it Will be played in my s3?
> How do you called it?, droidsx2 ?
> Is it his code source is pcsx2? Inst it?
> Sorry my englis im spanish¡ i love Your future emulator ¡

Click to collapse



I'll be honest, chances are some of pcsx2's code will be used. I have no idea what the name will be sadly. You should be able to play it on the s3 if you have the international quad core variant. Otherwise if you have the dual core variant, I can't make any promises on whether or not it will run. Though to be honest, it seems like this thread died.


----------



## Elevas33 (May 20, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> I'll be honest, chances are some of pcsx2's code will be used. I have no idea what the name will be sadly. You should be able to play it on the s3 if you have the international quad core variant. Otherwise if you have the dual core variant, I can't make any promises on whether or not it will run. Though to be honest, it seems like this thread died.

Click to collapse



Dont worry, it Will be amazing, many uses will bought and i too¡ when a working prealfa?


----------



## tongueinamow (May 20, 2013)

i thought i found something that grants my wish to play digimon world in ps2


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

+awakens thread+

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (May 21, 2013)

it is known that PS2's EE architecture is way beyond powerful even than XBOX's x86 processor. but the only downside of it is that GS is not a complete gpu and mostly EE does all the rendering with its 2 float VUs, which has enough power to emulate visual effects the GS cant handle.
ram is also very fast. It lets you to allocate some ram to work on GS thus this 32mb RDRAM is shared by both EE and GS. Also, 4mb vram is actually a buffercache that makes the separate allocation of ram possible.
So, the architecture of PS2 technically beats XBOX out of the box.
Sounds really tough to emulate, but some guy said its possible as they are creating a working emulator with good framerates.
 We'll see.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




orangekid said:


> I'm not sure about this, per GPLv2 (if that is what it's licensed under) you can take anyone's code, modify it, and sell it, as long as you release your modified source code with it.
> 
> So while he could sell it, I could compile his code that he provided and release a free version if I wanted to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i misunderstood that sorry


----------



## boss1019 (May 24, 2013)

*Glad you got some faith in the idea.*



LENAROX said:


> it is known that PS2's EE architecture is way beyond powerful even than XBOX's x86 processor. but the only downside of it is that GS is not a complete gpu and mostly EE does all the rendering with its 2 float VUs, which has enough power to emulate visual effects the GS cant handle.
> ram is also very fast. It lets you to allocate some ram to work on GS thus this 32mb RDRAM is shared by both EE and GS. Also, 4mb vram is actually a buffercache that makes the separate allocation of ram possible.
> So, the architecture of PS2 technically beats XBOX out of the box.
> Sounds really tough to emulate, but some guy said its possible as they are creating a working emulator with good framerates.
> ...

Click to collapse



Quick questions for all. 
1. What device would you run this on?
2. What games?

By the way @LENAROX, it is nice to see you have some faith in the possibility of your phone running this.


----------



## hoholee12 (May 24, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> Quick questions for all.
> 1. What device would you run this on?
> 2. What games?
> 
> By the way @LENAROX, it is nice to see you have some faith in the possibility of your phone running this.

Click to collapse



My phone cant run this. Its a single core hummingbird.


----------



## dakunclear (May 24, 2013)

I'm optimistic about it.....specially if it runs on my note2

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Elevas33 (May 24, 2013)

Any news boss? When we got Any visible of this great emulator two weeks? A month?


----------



## boss1019 (May 24, 2013)

*This probably isn't what you want to hear*



Elevas33 said:


> Any news boss? When we got Any visible of this great emulator two weeks? A month?

Click to collapse



Most likely August, but if development is fast then it will be done by the end of July. If the development is too slow it might be a while, because if it is not done by September all time for development will be gone.


----------



## Elevas33 (May 25, 2013)

*another treath of ps2 emulator*

Another treath of ps2 emulator forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Port-pcsx2-to-android[/url] but i think that boss will be out firts


----------



## Elevas33 (May 26, 2013)

*your emulator will be the best!!*

Do not be discouraged, do emulation history, many people you would buy the emulator altough cost $ 20


----------



## boss1019 (May 29, 2013)

*Not too big of a deal*

I personally think that guy might put his out first, as he is more of a port, and more experienced in emulation than my team, whereas our group is making more of an emulator from scratch, using the good elements in the design of others, and also adding our own features to make it better for android devices, and so in my opinion ours will probably get better frame rates. While I must commend the PCSX2 team for making a SPECTACULAR (which means the best) emulator for laptops, and desktops, the emulator in my opinion would not work on an android device due to some of the issues mentioned by earlier critics such as the weak gpus in mobile, so I personally don't think a port will work as well, but it could go either way as my ideas for improving frame rate could get owned by the complexities of the PS2 architecture, but we'll see when they are both out, and besides it is up to you to decide what you want in an app, and either way it looks like there will be a PS2 emulator on android.


----------



## Elevas33 (May 29, 2013)

*Dont stop Your work¡*

Please dont stop Your work¡ Your emulator will be out in agoust¡ and it Will be amazing¡


----------



## anto135 (May 31, 2013)

I don't see why developers spend so much time on things like these when I've seen loads and loads of people stating reasons why it's not possible. I'd love to be able to play ps2 games on my s3 but I can't see it being done anytime soon, I'm just stating m opinion here, no offence to the developer, it's your choice what you spend your time on and don't let anyone tell you otherwise but I'd much rather hear of more people working on a nds or dreamcast emulator as they're more likely to come up with something that actually works and is playable.
Even with me saying that the nds emulators have being worked on for quite a while now and are still so slow.


----------



## boss1019 (May 31, 2013)

*NDS4Droid*



anto135 said:


> I don't see why developers spend so much time on things like these when I've seen loads and loads of people stating reasons why it's not possible. I'd love to be able to play ps2 games on my s3 but I can't see it being done anytime soon, I'm just stating m opinion here, no offence to the developer, it's your choice what you spend your time on and don't let anyone tell you otherwise but I'd much rather hear of more people working on a nds or dreamcast emulator as they're more likely to come up with something that actually works and is playable.
> Even with me saying that the nds emulators have being worked on for quite a while now and are still so slow.

Click to collapse



Not sure if you tried Nds4droid. It is pretty good. I was able to run any of the games I tried on full speed with sound, and fps meter on my HOXL (a bit of overclocking is on my device.)


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> Not sure if you tried Nds4droid. It is pretty good. I was able to run any of the games I tried on full speed with sound, and fps meter on my HOXL (a bit of overclocking is on my device.)

Click to collapse



Nintendo DS has two ARM cpus built inside, 66mhz for main and another 33mhz for bottom screen.
The 33mhz one is also used for running in gba mode downclock to 14mhz to support gameboy advance cpu.
yeah.. So it basically has the same architecture with our phone but the problem is that android uses a dalvik which screws it all up making it not compatible, you need another recompiler to emulate like the ps1 emulator.
(If we did not run it in dalvik, we basically would have the same architecture, meaning we could just run DS natively with emulating just the small 33mhz one{for single cores})


----------



## GingerBeanSandwich (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a ps3 emulator for my Nokia 3210 X 
Specs of my nokia:
Android 5.7(Wafer Bar)
NonaCore™ 9GB Ram
320GB Internal Memory
Amoled Screen
Shock and Water Proof
7 days Battery life


Sent from my Nokia 3210 X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

gingerSucksWP8 said:


> I have a ps3 emulator for my Nokia 3210 X
> Specs of my nokia:
> Android 5.7(Wafer Bar)
> NonaCore™ 9GB Ram
> ...

Click to collapse



9Gb ram is not enough.
Theoratically, to store recompiler blocks made by that big ass ps3 instructions, youll need at least more than 16gb ram.
Also, you will need at least an intel xeon(server processor)(even five years later) built in your phone to emulate other 8 float processors.


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Funny*



gingerSucksWP8 said:


> I have a ps3 emulator for my Nokia 3210 X
> Specs of my nokia:
> Android 5.7(Wafer Bar)
> NonaCore™ 9GB Ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny, but in all seriousness... even I would say that emulating a PS3 even at 10fps is impossible at the moment.


----------



## wonderdroid87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha nonacore haha probable clock 9.51ghz (1) 90mb cache l8 haha lol in the land......


----------



## GingerBeanSandwich (Jun 1, 2013)

I wander if Google would make a Android OS for PC and make a survival fight with Windows like what Apple did 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 918N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Nah they  wouldn't*



GingerBeanSandwich said:


> I wander if Google would make a Android OS for PC and make a survival fight with Windows like what Apple did
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 918N using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If I were them, I wouldn't. I would invest in the future like they are, and in my opinion the future of computers is moving more towards the use of tablets, kind of like how more and more people are using laptops. In fact I think some companies like apple have most of their business in tablets, and smartphones, and especially with the flexible amoled Samsung is coming up with, the need for a desktop or laptop is becoming less and less, unless you're an EXTREME gamer, because even the newer windows 8 tablets are having nvidia graphics, and i7 processors (razer edge pro), and they I've heard they run portal 2 and Diablo 3. So if I were google, and I realize that we already have the technology to sell a tablet which can run crysis 2, and I know it would be hard to compete with apple and windows in the PC market, it would be much better for me (in my opinion) to thrive more in the area where I dominate (smartphones), and move into the area where I can dominate (tablets), and not fight for less than 1 percent market share in laptops and desktops.


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Update on PS2 emulation*

My team is going to release an x86 (for intel atom soc's) by July, and the emulator will be delayed a week or two. There was a delay on the bios file  for ARM, so in the meantime, one of the members of my team, and I will be making one for x86 android to prove the concept of a PS2 emulator running on android, and to get an initial start on porting speed hacks, and various modules to android, and because it is much easier to port to x86. I would say it will only be usable on the dual core hyper threaded atoms, so don't try it on something like the droid razr i, do it on something like the k900. Full development phase will start Wednesday or  Thursday, depending on how long my nap/crash after finals (could be anywhere from 5-36 hours)


----------



## Winson_Wong (Jun 11, 2013)

if it is true I would be happy but I agree that it is a fake one.


----------



## Elevas33 (Jun 11, 2013)

*thanks!*



boss1019 said:


> My team is going to release an x86 (for intel atom soc's) by July, and the emulator will be delayed a week or two. There was a delay on the bios file  for ARM, so in the meantime, one of the members of my team, and I will be making one for x86 android to prove the concept of a PS2 emulator running on android, and to get an initial start on porting speed hacks, and various modules to android, and because it is much easier to port to x86. I would say it will only be usable on the dual core hyper threaded atoms, so don't try it on something like the droid razr i, do it on something like the k900. Full development phase will start Wednesday or  Thursday, depending on how long my nap/crash after finals (could be anywhere from 5-36 hours)

Click to collapse



So, the firts release will be only for x86? after your team work in ARM soc
?


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 11, 2013)

*To answer your question*



Elevas33 said:


> So, the firts release will be only for x86? after your team work in ARM soc
> ?

Click to collapse



Yeah that is the case. Basically the guy who has the bios is being annoying/lazy, and not giving me the bios file that is compatible with ARM soc's, so in the meantime, it would be a better use of my time to make an x86, so I can get half the work neccessary for the ARM version, such as porting plugins to opengl es 2 and 3, and so I can get a release out in a reasonable time frame, and also it is easier to make an x86 version than an ARM version.


----------



## Elevas33 (Jun 11, 2013)

**



boss1019 said:


> Yeah that is the case. Basically the guy who has the bios is being annoying/lazy, and not giving me the bios file that is compatible with ARM soc's, so in the meantime, it would be a better use of my time to make an x86, so I can get half the work neccessary for the ARM version, such as porting plugins to opengl es 2 and 3, and so I can get a release out in a reasonable time frame, and also it is easier to make an x86 version than an ARM version.

Click to collapse



when is x86 version realease ? and ARM soc? tomorrow will released x86 and july the ARM? 

sorry my english


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Release Dates*



Elevas33 said:


> when is x86 version realease ? and ARM soc? tomorrow will released x86 and july the ARM?
> 
> sorry my english

Click to collapse



The x86 is coming in July (could be sooner, but I'm saying July as a no later than unless something serious happens) The ARM is August or really early September hopefully, but as I said the BIOS guy is taking forever to just simply give me the bios file. It's compatible with A9, so he just needs to put it on a flash drive, and hand it to me, so I can finish it. I'm hoping to make the bios work with krait, cortex a15, a9 (already is), and a7 (exynos 5250).


----------



## andrepimenta (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait for it. Just imagine all those game on your phone


----------



## jrbbib21 (Jun 17, 2013)

would also like to see this  keep up the good work and keep up posted


----------



## boss1019 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Cancelled*

I want to apologize, but I'm afraid the PS2droid project is being postponed, but more likely canceled. After starting to port the gsdx plugin from directx to opengl es, I realized we don't have enough time in the summer to actually make a emulator that works with android. The gsdx plugin is hundreds of files made up of thousands of lines of code. Sadly my team is too small, and inexperienced to actually finish this. If my team were to work on this, it would take us like a year and a half of straight work minimum, and I sadly don't have a year and a half plus to work on this. 
So I apologize for the lack of ps2 emulator ,
boss1019


----------



## IamPro (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like the Vita is best next option then


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 17, 2013)

Surely someone would take up the challenge? 

----------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from my right hand, which surprisingly isn't busy right now...

Using Nexus4 stock and unrooted, Kii keyboarding it up


----------



## GuestK00464 (Jun 17, 2013)

has any body seen nvidia's project shield ces 2013....i am surely gonna buy this console

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## haksam (Jun 28, 2013)

why ps 1 and 2 games looked so good back then when we were playing it was thanks to CRT interlacing which smoothen out the jaggies and pixels by tricking our eyes

when moving towards non-interlaced LCD screens, console makers kinda realised there needs to be some AA and other 3D smoothening capabilities hence the massive jump in hardware upgrades. the issue now would be those ps 1/2 ROMs that have no code to take advantage of the extra 3d capabilities existing today, though i have seen the epsxe 2 having that capability on the PC

in saying about console emulation, we have certainly come a long way from distinct hardware to a unified system between MS, Sony and AMD desktops soon

i'd bet there would be a working emulator for the PS 4/Xbone out faster than the 360/ps 3 

but then again, it would only be useful to run the certain number of exclusives as all other games would be easily available natively between the 3 platforms


----------



## dqhuy1989 (Jul 9, 2013)

u are crazy


----------



## felixlong (Jul 9, 2013)

unfortunately Google already delete all Game Console Emulator on Play Store.


----------



## clapper66 (Jul 10, 2013)

Phones now are finally powerful enough to ps1 but will not see ps2 for year or we will never have any 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.affe (Jul 10, 2013)

I think they will in the future.


----------



## ds1508 (Jul 10, 2013)

I use PPSSPP (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.ppsspp.ppsspp).
It works good on my Note II.


----------



## OMDP (Jul 12, 2013)

lol even the most the most powerful android flagship like htc one sgs4 and xperia z cannot run psp emulator properly and you want a ps2 emulator ? well there is dolphin for android too but let alone playing games it barely starts at my xperia z


----------



## sarxes (Jul 12, 2013)

O thinks its useless

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ltn_MugleR (Jul 14, 2013)

More or less stable emulator exists only for PS one


----------



## Elite83 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ha, they don't even have a full speed _Nintendo DS_ emulator yet. In what world would there be a perfect PS2 emulator out before a Nintendo DS?


----------



## onthebridge (Jul 15, 2013)

Elite83 said:


> Ha, they don't even have a full speed _Nintendo DS_ emulator yet. In what world would there be a perfect PS2 emulator out before a Nintendo DS?

Click to collapse



Let me introduce you the upcoming DraStic for Android ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg9jP79VCU8&feature=player_embedded

Highly improbable that ps2 emulator though


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

pc ps2 emulators is still developing and now you asking for phone ps2 emulators?


----------



## Locklear308 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know if android phones have gotten to that point yet

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dakunclear (Jul 21, 2013)

Locklear308 said:


> I don't know if android phones have gotten to that point yet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's not the cpu that is the issue, it's the gpu once they get that up to good standard then you will see more things like ps2 and such

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 21, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> It's not the cpu that is the issue, it's the gpu once they get that up to good standard then you will see more things like ps2 and such
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You obviously dont know how emulators work.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Trozzul (Jul 21, 2013)

why is this still going on... thought a mod would lock it down a long time ago.....


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 22, 2013)

why you want to play ps2 games on your android phone while there is a lot of awesome games available in the android market


----------



## dakunclear (Jul 23, 2013)

ASMI1 said:


> why you want to play ps2 games on your android phone while there is a lot of awesome games available in the android market

Click to collapse



Needs more jrps but that's why we have psone and ds emulators to bad the ppspp emu lags like a *****

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 23, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> Needs more jrps but that's why we have psone and ds emulators to bad the ppspp emu lags like a *****
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



psp cannot be emulated well with our current phone hardware. But instead, we run it with software(JIT) and fake the game to think that its running in a psp.
You will have lots of compatibility problems and some major slowdowns when doing that.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Locklear308 (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone needs to work on this.  It would be amazing.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jul 24, 2013)

Sooner or later, but not now.


----------



## ruthlessptizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

The ppsspp app works great on gs3 its not the phone its the game your trying to play....I have final fantasy 3 for it and it plays flawlessly u just gotta tweek it a lil

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Howdareme (Jul 27, 2013)

ruthlessptizzle said:


> The ppsspp app works great on gs3 its not the phone its the game your trying to play....I have final fantasy 3 for it and it plays flawlessly u just gotta tweek it a lil
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Actually, its the phone not the game; If I had a 600mhz phone and I 'tweeked' it a little, your saying I could run a PSP game?   On Topic: Ps2 emulation will probably come in 1-2 years... I heard they're going to make 3.0Ghz phones next year


----------



## dakunclear (Jul 28, 2013)

Howdareme said:


> Actually, its the phone not the game; If I had a 600mhz phone and I 'tweeked' it a little, your saying I could run a PSP game?   On Topic: Ps2 emulation will probably come in 1-2 years... I heard they're going to make 3.0Ghz phones next year

Click to collapse



In my case it would be the game considering I'm using the note2

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## detain (Jul 28, 2013)

What about the controls? More than the speed id be concerned with how your going to control games not designed for touchscreens but with tactile buttons in mind, and alot more of them than any android has.  I know alot of emulators go for touch screen controls but are there any other alternatives that would use the acutal console controllers with an android?


----------



## DreadApex (Jul 28, 2013)

CloudSA said:


> The PS2 emu should be able to run split screen four player games on my GS3. Also, it must be free and feature cloud storage of all existing PS2 games, including rare imports.
> 
> Stop being lazy devs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I lol'd pretty hard right there. xD


----------



## Howdareme (Jul 28, 2013)

@CloudSA.. Don't call the devs lazy! Hoow do you they're isn't a emu in progress? And btw.. We don't even have a 3ghz phone/tablet


----------



## YDrOiD2500 (Jul 28, 2013)

wow i hope so it will be amazing!!! someone know when???


----------



## DreadApex (Jul 28, 2013)

CloudSA obviously had his sarcasm gauge cranked...


----------



## muchlist (Jul 31, 2013)

i think my hh can't play this emulator ._.
btw have nds emulator on playstore work fine ?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Dan Law 001 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today, we are talking about how powerful our phones and tablets are, how much core do they have, etc, so I do not believe the statement which says that the hardware is not advance enough. PS2: we are talking about a device announced in 1999, the technology of the 90's, old school graphic card and so on. More over, if you don't believe me, compare the simple graphic of Grab Turismo 3 with the realism and complexity of Real Racing 3... Hardware inefficiency, this is not an excuse...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------




ASMI1 said:


> why you want to play ps2 games on your android phone while there is a lot of awesome games available in the android market

Click to collapse



Console games just can't compare with mobile games, (yet).

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Ace42 (Aug 1, 2013)

Someone asked this when PSP games are barely stable on android...?

PS2 is...At least 5+ yrs away...
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dan Law 001 said:


> Today, we are talking about how powerful our phones and tablets are, how much core do they have, etc, so I do not believe the statement which says that the hardware is not advance enough. PS2: we are talking about a device announced in 1999, the technology of the 90's, old school graphic card and so on. More over, if you don't believe me, compare the simple graphic of Grab Turismo 3 with the realism and complexity of Real Racing 3... Hardware inefficiency, this is not an excuse...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, technology from 1999 blablahblah what you say and all that doesnt matter.

PS2s EE already uses 128bit extra instructions for VUs and the core itself(It is ahead of time and its similar method is also used in PS3s CELL).
it also has two pipelines for each one of em that allows to execute two instructions per cycle.
Also those pipelines were designed to never halt, basically meaning: 2x performance.

And heres the reason why it will be impossible to emulate for next 5 years:
First, its gonna take alot of resources to recompile a 128bit custom code.
Second, you will have disadvantages on emulating it on a RISC processor that uses a single instruction per cycle.
Third, PS2s EE actually beats Exynos 4412 by floating point performance comparison. Not even close to possible emulating a processor with an even slower processor.

Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Howdareme (Aug 8, 2013)

If somebody knew what they were doing, it would be possible probably next year, a dual core 3ghz is out then. (it will be enough to emulate Ps2 and Gamecube) look at the new DraStic DS emu. We just need someone to code it all, in 5 years we could emulate the 3ds! If somebody knew what they were doing. People need to post the facts instead of random **** etc " stupid question, in 5 years" blah blah


----------



## icedef (Aug 9, 2013)

DS Hardware is very low compared to PS2's that's why it works, as of now no phone can compare to PS2's Emotion Engine. I'd give it about 5 years. If you think about it how long did it take for coders to get a stable PSX emu out and that was released in, what, 1994? The psp emu is also unstable, it's not just about the code, it always boil down the hardware.


----------



## mossesmos (Aug 10, 2013)

it would certainly happen in next few decades or i could be wrong ... razer edge proves me wrong


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 10, 2013)

Howdareme said:


> If somebody knew what they were doing, it would be possible probably next year, a dual core 3ghz is out then. (it will be enough to emulate Ps2 and Gamecube) look at the new DraStic DS emu. We just need someone to code it all, in 5 years we could emulate the 3ds! If somebody knew what they were doing. People need to post the facts instead of random **** etc " stupid question, in 5 years" blah blah

Click to collapse



Dual core 3Ghz? I can tell you've no idea what you're talking about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 10, 2013)

Correct me If I'm wrong, but isn't it currently hard for an mediocre desktop to emulate a PS One right now? Let alone a mobile phone PS2?


----------



## SpaceMammoth (Aug 10, 2013)

As others have said, it wont be possible for at least a few years, but it would be cool ....


----------



## czt (Aug 10, 2013)

PS2 games on our phones? Not likely. Even core i7 processors combined with a good graphics card struggle to run some games.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 10, 2013)

czt said:


> PS2 games on our phones? Not likely. Even core i7 processors combined with a good graphics card struggle to run some games.

Click to collapse



......maybe in your world but before I upgraded my computer I had a 4 year old and x4 635 and a crap video card and ps2 games ran as smooth as butter for me never have had any bumps with any game on that!
Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 10, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> ......maybe in your world but before I upgraded my computer I had a 4 year old and x4 635 and a crap video card and ps2 games ran as smooth as butter for me never have had any bumps with any game on that!
> Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That processor is a cisc processor that lets you to use powerful instructions(such as SSE series in your case) that are already hardcoded into the cpu, so it eats alot less resources than risc if the emulator takes advantage of those instructions, while risc has nothing but basic ones to combine stuff.

generally, cisc architecture has a lot bigger arith logic unit and tons of more registers to handle those instructions easily than risc.

so you can say that, your quad or octo core phone is nowhere fast as old core 2 duo or even pentium series.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 10, 2013)

czt said:


> PS2 games on our phones? Not likely. Even core i7 processors combined with a good graphics card struggle to run some games.

Click to collapse



Well i7 is not all that great so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Well i7 is not all that great so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i7 is the best one for most highend emulators out there.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> i7 is the best one for most highend emulators out there.

Click to collapse



I need more proof, otherwise your comment is biased in my eyes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> I need more proof, otherwise your comment is biased in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you need proof, first, learn how ALUs, registers, and MMUs work and go read basic x86 functions documentation from intel and also read the emotion engine documentation too.
They are all over the internet so you will be able to find it in no time.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> If you need proof, first, learn how ALUs, registers, and MMUs work and go read basic x86 functions documentation from intel and also read the emotion engine documentation too.
> They are all over the internet so you will be able to find it in no time.

Click to collapse



Doesn't explain how Intel is the BEST processor for emulating. 

Usually terms like "best" are biased and cannot be proven. So a debate is useless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howdareme (Aug 10, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Dual core 3Ghz? I can tell you've no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ahahah, you obviously don't know alot about what's been going on in the mobile world. 

Source: www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415920,00.asp

I also suggest you take a look at the specs of Ubuntu edge.... >You have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 10, 2013)

Howdareme said:


> ahahah, you obviously don't know alot about what's been going on in the mobile world.
> 
> Source: www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415920,00.asp
> 
> I also suggest you take a look at the specs of Ubuntu edge.... >You have no idea what your talking about.

Click to collapse



When did I mention Quad core is better than dual core? 

What I meant is that 3Ghz Dual core is not enough to run a PS2 game at the PS2 console quality. There's more than just clock speeds and cores.

But obviously you knew that right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howdareme (Aug 11, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> When did I mention Quad core is better than dual core?
> 
> What I meant is that 3Ghz Dual core is not enough to run a PS2 game at the PS2 console quality. There's more than just clock speeds and cores.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3ghz dual core is enough to run ps2, at a slow speed. I believe there will be a ps2 emu for android in development by next year.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> LOL, technology from 1999 blablahblah what you say and all that doesnt matter.
> 
> PS2s EE already uses 128bit extra instructions for VUs and the core itself(It is ahead of time and its similar method is also used in PS3s CELL).
> it also has two pipelines for each one of em that allows to execute two instructions per cycle.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go, there was this post that explains what I'm talking about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jespy (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wait 2-4 years, then MAYBE*

 I don't think there is anything available that would be stable for mobile phones. I can barely get it working on my high end rig. Can't imagine the troubles with it on a mobile device.


----------



## biker4033 (Aug 11, 2013)

gta would be wicked:good:


----------



## Howdareme (Aug 11, 2013)

forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Port-pcsx2-to-android?page=4 <-- Someone says they're gonna try port it.. +or+ rewrite it.  

I wish them luck ;p


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Howdareme said:


> 3ghz dual core is enough to run ps2, at a slow speed. I believe there will be a ps2 emu for android in development by next year.

Click to collapse



3Ghz dual core risc processor aint enough.
Unless its got larger ALUs like x86, it wont be able to compete even with core 2 duo mobile cpu at all.


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> 3Ghz dual core risc processor aint enough.
> Unless its got larger ALUs like x86, it wont be able to compete even with core 2 duo mobile cpu at all.

Click to collapse



I told him but "I obviously have no idea what I'm talking about"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howdareme (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't even say it was gonna run a full speed. I'm assuming, you thought I meant that. 3ghz dualcore + a decent graphics driver will at least get you 10-15 fps


----------



## nmur (Aug 11, 2013)

Even when PS2 emulators start emerging, don't expect to be able to play anything that isn't turn based. Everything else will be way too hard.


----------



## GRAVITY-7 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Better android games*

While seeking 2 port PS2 games on Android, why dnt we request for high android games dat rivals PS2 games?


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 12, 2013)

GRAVITY-7 said:


> While seeking 2 port PS2 games on Android, why dnt we request for high android games dat rivals PS2 games?

Click to collapse



Well we don't need to ask really, as time goes better and higher definition games for Android will start emerging, it's just a matter of time.

Sent from my MoKee'd Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cesar124 (Aug 13, 2013)

My rig has a Core i5 with a GTX 660 and it runs PCSX2 just fine. Android phones nowadays aren't just strong enough for a full fledged PS2 emulator. Most Android phones still struggle running Windows 95. So even if there was a PS2 emulator..It would be laggy and most likely buggy as even PCSX2 can't play all PS2 games.


----------



## boss1019 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Simple Facts*

While in my opinion it is "possible" for their to be a "somewhat decent" ps2 emulator. But for what I'm about to say let's temporarily assume that hardware in smartphones is capable of running ps2 games. The next obstacle one would face is the complexity of the architecture of the ps2. You have a 297ish mhz Emotion Engine, two "vector units", a "graphic synthesiser" and much more. It is complicated enough where pcsx2 has been in development for 10+ years and only 79 percent of games can be played through completely. If one takes the time to go through the source, they will find that it is about 2 million lines of code per plugin (my actual estimate for the gsdx plugin). To port this you would have to port at least 5+ of these. All the speed hacks, and if you wanted it to use the full power of the cpu, you would have to rewrite the emulator to favor more cores over more powerful cores (harder than actually porting the plugins). All of this together is like 2 years of some poor developers time, and in my opinion someone with this much skill has much better things to do. Also to be quite honest opengl es 2 is lacking in many useful features such as fragment shader depth, and sampler objects (an issue that dolphin porting is having), and with opengl es 3 just being supported by android less than a month ago, the average android device won't support this for at least a year or more. I imagine there is more features which pcsx2 requires which isn't even supported by ogl es 3. On top of that there isn't even a compatible BIOS file. Also PCSX2 is written for x86 processors, not the ARM ones that are used in phones, which use an entirely different instruction language. These obstacles to name a few are why I personally gave up trying to develop a ps2 emulator, and I'm sure that ning guy on the pcsx2 forums has at least realized the same issues.
If some guy succeeds that is great, but I believe people should at least be aware of the obstacles, and not get their hopes up.


----------



## czt (Aug 15, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> ......maybe in your world but before I upgraded my computer I had a 4 year old and x4 635 and a crap video card and ps2 games ran as smooth as butter for me never have had any bumps with any game on that!
> Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try Metal Gear Solid 3 on that rig. 
What I'm trying to say is that it depends on the game too, just like the PC game requirements.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




Jimlarck said:


> Well i7 is not all that great so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then we can try i7 Extreme Edition maybe?  
The teams that do the coding have preferred devices in mind so if they do the appropriate coding, any multi core processor will perform better.
Example, PCSX2 is getting better and better with every build.
Graphics card is also an important factor, an i7 combined with a high end graphics card will give the emulation some noticeable boost.
If that i7 supports Turbo Boost, that'll be an added bonus.

Still some games will struggle 'cause emulation is emulation, its hard to emulate something that runs on an entirely different CPU architecture.
If the company could leak out the source code of unsupported consoles, it would've become much easier but I don't see that happening.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 16, 2013)

I would but it died a while ago so now I have a amd fx 8520 and good video card so I guess that test is out of the question lol

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 16, 2013)

czt said:


> Try Metal Gear Solid 3 on that rig.
> What I'm trying to say is that it depends on the game too, just like the PC game requirements.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You see, to call a processor alone "the best" is quite ridiculous. Here's an example: The newest AMD FX card (I think the newest is 9790, could be wrong, too lazy to search) + an AMD graphics card is better than an i7 Extreme Edition with an AMD graphics card. Why? Well because it has direct access to the graphics card compared to the i7, thus acquiring better processing speeds. In the end, it all depends on what combo you have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czt (Aug 16, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> You see, to call a processor alone "the best" is quite ridiculous. Here's an example: The newest AMD FX card (I think the newest is 9790, could be wrong, too lazy to search) + an AMD graphics card is better than an i7 Extreme Edition with an AMD graphics card. Why? Well because it has direct access to the graphics card compared to the i7, thus acquiring better processing speeds. In the end, it all depends on what combo you have.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aha, finally someone who agrees.
Yes, I agree, in terms of gaming, AMD FX + AMD Graphics card is way better. I've also seen APU and even they're better when combined with AMD Graphics cards.
As for processor alone, I've seen the benchmarks and Intel processors these days are faster than AMD but like you said, that raw power alone can't be a good thing.
Those faster processors won't help much in terms of heavy gaming, agreed. Plus there aren't many operations in daily life notebook usage where we can utilize all cores of i7 anyway.


----------



## maddehaan (Aug 18, 2013)

*Why wouldn't there be one?*

Don't download http://jerold-android-review.blogspot.nl/2012/05/ps2-emulator-v13-android-app-free.html

Haven't tried it yet, but it seems legit. Never mind, with 82kb I don't think so.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 20, 2013)

czt said:


> Aha, finally someone who agrees.
> Yes, I agree, in terms of gaming, AMD FX + AMD Graphics card is way better. I've also seen APU and even they're better when combined with AMD Graphics cards.
> As for processor alone, I've seen the benchmarks and Intel processors these days are faster than AMD but like you said, that raw power alone can't be a good thing.
> Those faster processors won't help much in terms of heavy gaming, agreed. Plus there aren't many operations in daily life notebook usage where we can utilize all cores of i7 anyway.

Click to collapse



core series on intel has much superior processing power than amds.
in order to emulate the most complicated processor, you actually need more processing power per core, not more cores.
You need to emulate lots of processor components and they need to be synced perfectly in order to do a proper emulation.
Making use of multiple cores to emulate R5900 isnt happening.(MTVU slows the crap outta my processor because of slow ass bus speed.)

And were talking about emulation, not just a ported game that mainly uses API for everything. We need more cpu power to emulate a ps2 hardware, not with an API. But you will still need good gpu to render stuff, because pcsx2 uses API(directx) for rendering final output.

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




Jimlarck said:


> You see, to call a processor alone "the best" is quite ridiculous. Here's an example: The newest AMD FX card (I think the newest is 9790, could be wrong, too lazy to search) + an AMD graphics card is better than an i7 Extreme Edition with an AMD graphics card. Why? Well because it has direct access to the graphics card compared to the i7, thus acquiring better processing speeds. In the end, it all depends on what combo you have.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



also your statement is invalid.
Whats the point when those cards all rely on same pci busses. it doesnt have direct access, and it doesnt work the way you would think it really do.


----------



## DEATHSTRYKE462 (Aug 21, 2013)

*i play gta III on my android*



jeffreygtab said:


> There isn't and wont be one on current hardware. Wait at least a year or 2 and you'll be there.

Click to collapse




i am sorry for  responding to and old post but i was curious about emulating/porting of certain ps2 games. on the market right now you can find gta III, gta VC, and a bards tale. now i know that gta has been ported to the pc and maybe thats how it was possible to get it to run on a mobile system. (plus the developers are the ones who ported it so im sure having access to their tools helps) My question is, is it possible for emulators to be created on a per game basis. if not, is it legal to port a game over to android assuming its possible?


----------



## damnnew (Aug 22, 2013)

I call that fake too.
I think a ps2 emulator for android wont exist cuz of hardware issues


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 22, 2013)

DEATHSTRYKE462 said:


> i am sorry for  responding to and old post but i was curious about emulating/porting of certain ps2 games. on the market right now you can find gta III, gta VC, and a bards tale. now i know that gta has been ported to the pc and maybe thats how it was possible to get it to run on a mobile system. (plus the developers are the ones who ported it so im sure having access to their tools helps) My question is, is it possible for emulators to be created on a per game basis. if not, is it legal to port a game over to android assuming its possible?

Click to collapse



developers can port their own games by editing their source codes to work on a particular device or API.
and once the source code is compiled, it is translated to a architecture specific binary code, which we humans cant read anymore.

in order to port the games, they need to have the base source code that had not been compiled yet.
you cant gain access to the source code because its mainly a closed source and does not exist anywhere in the internet.

Emulators translate the binary code to another architecture specific binary code 'realtime' in order to read those codes in a compatible form.
Thats where the 20-30x performance requirement comes from.

Which means emulators do not share a same mechanism with ported games. Those are two entirely different things.


----------



## DEATHSTRYKE462 (Aug 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> developers can port their own games by editing their source codes to work on a particular device or API.
> and once the source code is compiled, it is translated to a architecture specific binary code, which we humans cant read anymore.
> 
> in order to port the games, they need to have the base source code that had not been compiled yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



---------------------------------


Thanks


----------



## jackaros (Aug 25, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or Rachet and Clank !!!!


----------



## tenchu167 (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool FFX!! On mobile! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## threekie (Aug 31, 2013)

For a PSP emulator, the f-droid repository has the PPSSPP emulator

https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.ppsspp.ppsspp


----------



## mody_man (Sep 1, 2013)

thx


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 1, 2013)

mody_man said:


> thx

Click to collapse



Please don't do that. We have a "Thank you" button for that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dimpoblimpo (Sep 2, 2013)

A ps2 emulator would be pretty greeeeeat


----------



## GuitarX (Sep 11, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Well we don't need to ask really, as time goes better and higher definition games for Android will start emerging, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Sent from my MoKee'd Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




i dont just want a better graphics game i want a big game with a lot of missions or races or phases like the difference between the nfs most wantes for ps2 and de android version in the ps2 you pass hours playing buying new cars winning races etc.. or resident evil 4  ps2/mobile :/
i know a phone should not be a gaming machine but i dont realy like to play games like angry birds or pow or whatever i like big games life gta san andreas with a lot of missions ^^


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 11, 2013)

GuitarX said:


> i dont just want a better graphics game i want a big game with a lot of missions or races or phases like the difference between the nfs most wantes for ps2 and de android version in the ps2 you pass hours playing buying new cars winning races etc.. or resident evil 4  ps2/mobile :/
> i know a phone should not be a gaming machine but i dont realy like to play games like angry birds or pow or whatever i like big games life gta san andreas with a lot of missions ^^

Click to collapse



You're probably looking in the Casual section of the market, there are a few good games out there for Android that match your criteria, for example, Galaxy On Fire 2, is a full fledged game with different missions and a storyline, not to mention superb effects and graphics, then there's the Modern Combat series, 4 being the most recent one, with a campaign mode with several missions, and a Multiplayer mode that is generally safe from hackers. Then there's GTA (III I think), there's Hero Of Many, although it doesn't have a protagonist it's really easy to tell what the story is, beautiful effects, loved the storyline and the soundtrack was amazing. There's probably more like Tale of a Bard, Yesterday(it's more like an interactive movie to me really), and Iruna(MMORPG that reminds you of PC and PS2 games), these are all the games I know and I'm pretty sure there's more games like these, but the point is that it's not true that Android does not have any good games like PS2, to be honest we don't need a PS2 emulator because newer and better looking games are already in the Play Store, you just have to keep looking, the only reason you should really have an excuse to want to play PS2 games on your android is to relive old times. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## torxed (Sep 11, 2013)

Main problem is as someone pointed out the fact that consoles (especially early days) were very hardware specific.
The CPU's and circuits were tailored specifically for the sole purpose of supporting the game platform they made.

Another problem is that these emulators tend to be developed on windows code and built as windows binaries, there are some *nix emulators but the vast majority is for Windows which causes some problems porting to an ARM platform.

Playstation 2 and 3 and the Nintendo systems are extremely advanced in terms of the platform they were built on at the time so writing an emulator that can understand the hardware-calls and support all the functionality including the drivers/API's for the social parts will be.. erm hard.


----------



## th3drow (Sep 11, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I imaging in the next year rockstar will just port it to android anyways.


----------



## itachar (Sep 28, 2013)

There is some emulator for Android? Also for xbox?


----------



## dakunclear (Sep 28, 2013)

itachar said:


> There is some emulator for Android? Also for xbox?

Click to collapse



Emulator for ps2 and Xbox won't happen on android for another 3 or so years just because the processors and gpu aren't powerful enough

Sent from my SGH-M919V using xda app-developers app


----------



## UBUNTUSERO (Sep 30, 2013)

Ni si quiera se a podido emular correctamente la PSX con el plugin grafico....

Seria estupendo ver juegos de PS2 en Android pero no creo que sea posible en por lo menos 3 años como comentan, el prollecto que si seria posible es el de Dreamcast, el cual funcionava bien pero por desgracia fue cancelado, una gran perdida.




Not even being able to properly emulate the PSX with graphic plugin ....

It would be great to see PS2 games on Android but do not think is possible in at least three years as they say, the prollecto that if it would be possible is the Dreamcast, which funcionava well but unfortunately was canceled, a great loss.


----------



## AmmVid (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope one day this happens. Playing those amazing sony games on your phone. Dayum that's good. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## DamDam00 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's already difficult to emulate a PS2 game on a PC with "correct" graphic power (7770 + i5) with 30 FPS, then a smartphone....


----------



## dladz (Oct 2, 2013)

Unfortunately phones and tablets (besides maybe project fiona) are a long way from emulating the ps2 or xbox, and even PC's are a few miles away from emulating the ps3 and xbox 360 so defo a no go there.

I think the architecture of the hardware in these devices has to move significantly forward before there is a even a peep of interest from anyone willing to develop a program for emulating the ps2 or higher.

Sad to be faced with it but it's true.


----------



## drumst1x (Oct 2, 2013)

I think for me it would be exciting more for the new android consoles that are being released (ouya, gamestick, etc) than for a phone...  I think it's horrible playing something that's meant to be played on a controller on a flat, feedback-less (except for vibration) screen.  I need to feel those buttons, feel the analog stick, feel the triggers, etc.  It's just not the same on a screen.  Don't get me wrong, playin the android port of GTA3 is fun and all, but i can't get as immersed using the touchscreen for a controller, which takes up already limited screen real estate!


----------



## pankarol (Oct 3, 2013)

drumst1x said:


> I think for me it would be exciting more for the new android consoles that are being released (ouya, gamestick, etc) than for a phone...  I think it's horrible playing something that's meant to be played on a controller on a flat, feedback-less (except for vibration) screen.  I need to feel those buttons, feel the analog stick, feel the triggers, etc.  It's just not the same on a screen.  Don't get me wrong, playin the android port of GTA3 is fun and all, but i can't get as immersed using the touchscreen for a controller, which takes up already limited screen real estate!

Click to collapse



You've got a point here, friend.
The screen is just too small and playing with a pad is more natural.
...


----------



## sommo89 (Oct 3, 2013)

DamDam00 said:


> It's already difficult to emulate a PS2 game on a PC with "correct" graphic power (7770 + i5) with 30 FPS, then a smartphone....

Click to collapse



quote....but the optimization of software give more schance to play with emulator


----------



## blackdoom77 (Oct 6, 2013)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i wonder how we can play gta without joystick, the buttons are so complicated lol


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

i think one of the most important reason that ps2 emulator has been made is for god of war.and it is hard to play on phone.you can play it on the pc.


----------



## onuris (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone heard of Sixaxys? works like a charm on my Retroarch emu with PSX and some other emu engines.
I'll love to have PS2 on my tab


----------



## manny18pr (Oct 11, 2013)

jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found this 

http://www.emuzone.org/ps2-emulator-for-android/


----------



## alphaloo (Oct 11, 2013)

There is a way to do that already via bluetooth


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 11, 2013)

I found a PSP emulator, it works very well! Search on the Play store "PPSSPP"
Anyone have tried the ps2 emulator linked by manny18pr ?


----------



## k1ska (Oct 13, 2013)

quentin0 said:


> Apples to oranges. You're comparing a N64 to a PS2, consoles that are classified in different generations, made by two totally different companies, 5 years apart. Ask anyone who has booted up PCSX2 on their desktop whether quad-core or hyper-threading or SLI or more RAM means a damn. It doesn't, that emulator runs like crap even on my i7. Even if we had the hardware to run PS2 games, which is a pipe dream in and of itself, we'd still need an army of developers to coordinate and spend countless hours to build an emulator. PCSX2 has had several years to iron out the issues and mature their emulator with massively powerful desktop hardware at their disposal, and it barely works. It won't happen anytime soon.
> 
> Oh, and you can't forget the size of some PS2 games are bigger than some of the storage capacities of phones. Some games range from 1 GB to over 8GB.
> 
> And you must take into account that many games were designed for controller with pressure sensitive buttons, and analogue sticks...that would make for a very cumbersome onscreen control setup. N64 is barely passable, PS2 would be a nightmare.

Click to collapse



Wait, you're saying clock speed is the most important role in emulation?  I'm sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree on that.  Processor architecture plays a FAR more important role than anything.  Do you think a 3.6GHz Q6600 is better than a 2.6GHz 3570k (I know, stock is 3.4 but I'm using this comparison for an example of my point)?  Honestly, the die size and the efficiency of the processor itself is just way too important to say clock speed makes a difference.  Yes, on similar architecture, there's a noticeable difference, but processors change DRASTICALLY in this world especially in mobile devices.  I'm not trying to sound rude by any means, but to say clock speed is the most important factor is ignorant at best. 


By the way, hyper-threading is only useful in certain situations anyway, it's not meant to be an important feature for every day tasks.  Also, more cores do help if the applications for them were written to properly spread the tasks to each core.


----------



## menski (Oct 13, 2013)

Imagine a battery drain speed emulating PS2


----------



## goktahan (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## adildroid29 (Oct 13, 2013)

apakah tidak merusak hardware


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Oct 14, 2013)

From my point of view,I don't think anyone has the guts to develop a fully working ps2 emulator for android(due to time shortages,lack of funds and experience and due to the huge number of discouraging people).I can't blame them since the ps2 is designed to carry "SERIOUS PSYCHOTIC DYSLEXIA" which makes it nearly impossible to emulate.But I believe If someone brave and intellectually clever will make a ps2 emulator for android that will be very optimized and coded far more better than pcsx2,than we may actually have playable experiences on our phones(on 2d games and homebrews at least).But that's only my optimistic opinion.


----------



## astonmartin214 (Oct 17, 2013)

*THERE IS A pS2 emu for ANDROID*

the site is called emuzone.org they have a lot of emus for Android such as Pspvita Dreamcast Gamecube Xbox PS2 etc ONLY thing is you have to fill out a survey to get them & they do auto-update so if someone can do the surveys get them upload them to zippyshare mediafire or some sharing  site then the masses  could enjoy them & no surveys to deal with

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

hope this helped out

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




blackdoom77 said:


> i wonder how we can play gta without joystick, the buttons are so complicated lol

Click to collapse



EASY FIX 1 Root android 2 Sixaxis controller app 3 ps3 controller 4 type in bluetooth address on pc with sixaxis pair tool  5 link up bluetooth controller to phone 6 ENJOY 

I've done it all the time with emus N64 Sega PS Super Nintendo etc it works like a charm

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




dakunclear said:


> Emulator for ps2 and Xbox won't happen on android for another 3 or so years just because the processors and gpu aren't powerful enough
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




QUIT DREAMING IT'S BEEN OUT ALREADY BEEN DONE they have them all ANDROID EMUS: PspVita Dreamcast GameCube PSP PS2 IOS etc go to emuzone.org (Only thing have to fill out a survey to download them & they auto-update so get them & upload them for the masses so we won't have to deal with surveys) emuzone.org


----------



## Fatelord (Oct 19, 2013)

Pcsx2 on a good laptop is the best option right now .. Been throwing at all sorts of games and runs 60FPS like a champ .. 

As for androids, yeah still ways to go with the current hardware .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ..


----------



## Ikram232 (Oct 19, 2013)

*No way!*



jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, even some of the crazy fast computers cant even handle PS2 emulators


----------



## anactoraaron (Nov 1, 2013)

Ikram232 said:


> Sorry dude, even some of the crazy fast computers cant even handle PS2 emulators

Click to collapse



Say waaa?  I have an old MSI GX 620 with a P8400 and 9600m GT and it can handle PCSX2 1.0.0 at double res in DX10 mode just fine on every game I throw at it.  My i5 3470K and 6870 desktop can do quad res in DX11.  So I guess I just don't know what you would call a crazy fast computer  when a 5 year old laptop can do it...

I'm also interested in this, as with the new Adreno 330 tying a desktop 8500 GT in graphics performance this does seem possible now.  There's an recent article on anandtech showing this with the snapdragon 800.

I saw that emuzone thing but it looked... shady... like it was a malware download so when I saw the survey I closed it.  Is anyone running that?  And if so, how is game compatibility?


----------



## pipicalsi (Nov 1, 2013)

That's going to be insane.


----------



## ian619420 (Nov 3, 2013)

We can agree that iphone 5 gpu and adreno 330 gpu is stronger than the ps2 gpu?


----------



## tuscani1821 (Nov 3, 2013)

xhitm3n said:


> I used to use PSX and it was great but now i am looking more for PSP emulator...
> im o Galaxy S2
> cheers

Click to collapse



Why not use a psp? Emulation for most consoles is buggy and awful. Even with a Bluetooth controller the setup is awkward and never as good as the original. 

Even Snes Nes and genesis emulation have sound issues when compared directly to the original.

I never really understood the appeal of emulation. Ps2s are super cheap these days. I see a lot of guys on here build godly gaming rigs with billions of dollars put into it and play emulators. That gaming rig costs more than 10x the amount of money of the consoles plus the games. 

Sent from my Genesis that does what Nintendon't


----------



## MR4Y (Nov 3, 2013)

As per rules of emulation, the device emulating has to be able to process 6 times more instructions than the the device it's emulating. Modern PCs can barely emulate the PS2 even to this day.

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




tuscani1821 said:


> Why not use a psp? Emulation for most consoles is buggy and awful. Even with a Bluetooth controller the setup is awkward and never as good as the original.
> 
> Even Snes Nes and genesis emulation have sound issues when compared directly to the original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're talking about Android emulators. For SNES, at least, there is one emulator that is capable of running every SNES game ever made as if you were running them from the console ( higan). But it's low level emulation, which uses a lot of system resources.


----------



## Piyush Pastor (Nov 4, 2013)

But for emulation you need to emulate each instructions which requires much more cpu and gpu power and also some more ram

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## (K4m!l) (Nov 10, 2013)

boss1019 said:


> Quick questions for all.
> 1. What device would you run this on?
> 2. What games?
> 
> By the way @LENAROX, it is nice to see you have some faith in the possibility of your phone running this.

Click to collapse



hello i'm new

i would like to answer bos 1019

1. I would run it on Xperia Play, the only phone with dedicated button (using gameklip would be nice too but i would be depending on ps3 dualshock battery life )
2.Games are :
    - Star Ocean 3 Till the end of time
    - Final Fantasy X
    - Pro Evolution Soccer
    - Need For Speed Underground 1, and Most Wanted
    - Onimusha 1 and 3

i do have faith in the possibility of my phone running this :angel: and hardware in smartphones is capable of running ps2 games. 
Maybe you should focus on getting our favourite games to our phone rather than be too aware in obstacles. every gamer wishes youre work is to be done soon. every succes person that i know start with build things that they like, so if you like ps2 games take it one step at a time and you get there eventually. :angel: can't wait for the good news and download youre app on google play :angel:

My Xperia Play is waiting to unleashed it's true potential... :angel:


----------



## Eleveneleven1111 (Nov 11, 2013)

Note 3 should be beefy enough. But it's going to take years for code optimization.


----------



## deepinder90 (Nov 12, 2013)

Working on SGS4 but heats a lot while playing on it otherwise games are working fine here


----------



## woodyngo11051 (Nov 13, 2013)

*depend on the game and your phone*

i think it depend on the game and your phone's hardware


----------



## (K4m!l) (Nov 14, 2013)

Eleveneleven1111 said:


> Note 3 should be beefy enough. But it's going to take years for code optimization.

Click to collapse



code optimization,

is there any program out there that can sort all those code ? put the codes and run the program to a super computer and let it run nonstop so it can get it done in weeks? 

or if it running slow on progress we can divide this codes in to multiple supercomputer to decoding simultaneously ?

is such program exist ? or do you have to write the program youre self ?

can we imagine that could happen because of this program ?  Ps3 and later Ps 4 emu perhaps ?

what i mean is a powerfull software such as artificial intelligence software that can solve all youre problem. is it to much for gaming problem or is it just a simple solution ?


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 14, 2013)

woodyngo11051 said:


> i think it depend on the game and your phone's hardware

Click to collapse



Even modern PC's have a difficult time emulating PS2.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I497 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 18, 2013)

I haven't seen a Nintendo DS emulator that can run at full speed yet. I would also like to have a PS2 emulator on my phone so I can play all my old PS2 games that I've lost along the years.


----------



## Nadanix (Nov 18, 2013)

The best game ever is "Wizball" it wasn't even published for the ps2.

There was a C64 and an Amiga version

but I really would love to have the superior PC remake version on my Android


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Nov 19, 2013)

RyanBurnsRed said:


> I haven't seen a Nintendo DS emulator that can run at full speed yet. I would also like to have a PS2 emulator on my phone so I can play all my old PS2 games that I've lost along the years.

Click to collapse



 There is a Ds emulator for android called Drastic  which can pretty much run any ds game at full speed

There is even a psp emulator for android called ppsspp. it can already run many psp titles at 100 percent speed  
unfortunately,no ps2 emulator


----------



## tomkatt (Nov 19, 2013)

*Not going to happen*



jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




The PCSX2 Dev himself said it's not going to happen...so it's not going to happen.

Search Google for "pcsx2 for android" and it'll be the first link.

I'd link it, but as a new user I can't link external sites yet.


----------



## congi (Nov 19, 2013)

**

impossibru


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 21, 2013)

mckimiaklopa said:


> There is a Ds emulator for android called Drastic  which can pretty much run any ds game at full speed
> 
> There is even a psp emulator for android called ppsspp. it can already run many psp titles at 100 percent speed
> unfortunately,no ps2 emulator

Click to collapse



I've heard of PPSSPP. The last time I tried a DS emulator on my phone it was way too slow and heated up my phone (Samsung GS II).
I just want to play some of my old handheld games again. I sold my PSP earlier in the year because it wasn't reading memory cards, and I let my sister borrow my DS a few years back and she pretty much destroyed it... thing didn't even turn on anymore. I'll try the Drastic emulator when I get my new phone on Saturday :fingers-crossed:


----------



## djmax007 (Nov 21, 2013)

Won't the heavy workloads cause a lot of damage to the phone?


----------



## Gtecnostyle (Nov 21, 2013)

infact think too ,, but do you use any emulator of psx for your smartphone ,what are using ??  





zacthespack said:


> Devices need to be ALOT more powerful than the device they are emulatoring, this is why PSone emulators are only just becoming good now, and also why you do not get Xbox360/PS3 emulators for PC (even high spec ones)

Click to collapse


----------



## mikegonzalez2k (Nov 21, 2013)

*Run any PC emulator from your tablet/phone*

While there is no current working PS2 emulator it is possible to run your PCSX2 emulator on your PC from your tablet.

Download the free app Splashtop 2

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.splashtop.remote.pad.v2

It will allow you to remotely connect to your PC using your home WiFi.
If you pay for the service you can also connect via cloud.

This means you have full access to ALL of your PC games from anywhere you can access your cellular network.
I've tested it with games like Skyrim and even Diablo 3, and they run fine.


----------



## juanhbk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

RyanBurnsRed said:


> I've heard of PPSSPP. The last time I tried a DS emulator on my phone it was way too slow and heated up my phone (Samsung GS II).
> I just want to play some of my old handheld games again. I sold my PSP earlier in the year because it wasn't reading memory cards, and I let my sister borrow my DS a few years back and she pretty much destroyed it... thing didn't even turn on anymore. I'll try the Drastic emulator when I get my new phone on Saturday :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Try DraStic emulator. I guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## elshalopr (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbiernik (Nov 23, 2013)

I wanna get this. GC/DC/Wii emulator too.


----------



## Xangeon (Nov 25, 2013)

*nexus 5*

My nexus 5 crushes drastic D's emulator and I get 90% + on ppsspp for FFT lions war


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 27, 2013)

juanhbk1 said:


> Try DraStic emulator. I guarantee you'll love it.

Click to collapse



Yes you're right. I downloaded it and I absolutely love it! I can finally play my old DS games and some of the Pokemon games that I've missed.
It runs flawlessly on my HTC One. Now if only someone can start working on a 3DS emulator for Android, that'd be a dream come true, especially if it's as fast as Drastic


----------



## ortind200 (Nov 27, 2013)

ajster1989 said:


> If we could get our hands on the true source code of a console, then that's when you would see smooth fast emulators...

Click to collapse



i dont understand smthing here.. why cant u just get the source code from the net? how difficult is it to get a device's source code?


----------



## ajster1989 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well if its not open source yor not gonna find it. Sony doesnt say, "Here ya go guys! Check out our new OS! Click the link to grab a copy!"

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ortind200 (Nov 27, 2013)

RyanBurnsRed said:


> Yes you're right. I downloaded it and I absolutely love it! I can finally play my old DS games and some of the Pokemon games that I've missed.
> It runs flawlessly on my HTC One. Now if only someone can start working on a 3DS emulator for Android, that'd be a dream come true, especially if it's as fast as Drastic

Click to collapse



forget that dumb 3DS.. thats for kids.. i want a PSP emulator.


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 27, 2013)

ortind200 said:


> forget that dumb 3DS.. thats for kids.. i want a PSP emulator.

Click to collapse



There is already a PSP emulator. I have it installed on my phone right now.


----------



## ortind200 (Nov 27, 2013)

RyanBurnsRed said:


> There is already a PSP emulator. I have it installed on my phone right now.

Click to collapse



where can i download it from?


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 27, 2013)

ortind200 said:


> where can i download it from?

Click to collapse



The Play store.

It's called PPSSPP.


----------



## ajster1989 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah that one is good, some games though have funny audio codecs that it has a hard time with (Like Kingdom Hearts) but others run flawlessly.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanBeara (Nov 27, 2013)

any emulator i have tested never seems to work well..


----------



## ajster1989 (Nov 27, 2013)

I love N64OID, everything I throw at it is butter on my note 2 & 3

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanBeara (Nov 27, 2013)

N64OID - must test on, dont recalling trying it.


----------



## RyanBurnsRed (Nov 27, 2013)

ajster1989 said:


> Yeah that one is good, some games though have funny audio codecs that it has a hard time with (Like Kingdom Hearts) but others run flawlessly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah a lot of games seem to have this problem. Sometimes it's just in the cutscenes, other times it's throughout the entire game.
Monster Hunter works, but is so slow and heats up my phone.
God Eater Burst seems to work flawlessly. No audio problems or lag, just that for me it seems really bright. Like the contrast is turned up too much. 

I haven't really tried other games because they're about 1 GB in size and I don't like to use up my bandwidth so much.


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 29, 2013)

I may be posting in wrong section. But i can't find the correct one.
I want to play god of war 2 and god of war 3 games on pc . can anyone tell me the pc requirements for playing those games on pc with or without emulators.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 29, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> I may be posting in wrong section. But i can't find the correct one.
> I want to play god of war 2 and god of war 3 games on pc . can anyone tell me the pc requirements for playing those games on pc with or without emulators.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Stop cross-posting. You've asked this in other threads as well which have nothing to do with your question.


----------



## Daniol71 (Dec 4, 2013)

PS2 emulators (and maybe xbox emulators?) will start showing up I guess even if they're not super smooth and stable (can't wait to play Ratchet and Clank games on my android!). Also for those wanting San Andreas, Rockstar has announced that it will be coming to Android and iOS sometime in January 2014


----------



## gopars (Dec 5, 2013)

i hope next year this emulator should be realese  can't wait playing my old favorite game on android using PS2 emulator


----------



## omachrison (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there a app for ps2 emulator in android device now?


----------



## dakunclear (Dec 5, 2013)

The new gpu in the paired with snapdragon 805 is supposed to be a massive jump on performance so maybe this will be the turning point.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 5, 2013)

where can i get PSP games specifically for the PPSSPP emulator?


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 5, 2013)

ortind200 said:


> where can i get PSP games specifically for the PPSSPP emulator?

Click to collapse



You can buy them, because anything else would be software piracy and against the rules of XDA as well as being illegal :-$


----------



## TheGospelGamer (Dec 5, 2013)

It's crazy to even think there is a chance that phones could emulate PS2 games in the future. 

Every time I look at my old Nokia and think about how i used to play snake on it, I NEVER could have imagined that mobile gaming would be where it is now! Feeling a little old! Haha!


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 5, 2013)

i istalled the PSP game, 'Lord of Arcana' on my android phone. but when i try to play it, i get a message saying: 
*"The saved data could not be located. Do you want to start the game anyway?"*
i then press yes. then when i press 'start' then 'new game', i get the same error message. how do i fix this?


----------



## freekaleekuk (Dec 5, 2013)

As far as I was aware emulating requires a lot of power, as previously mentioned. I think there's a ps1 emulator, however i had bad experiences with it. It may pay to stick to SNES and GBA for now... Haha!


----------



## a0ry (Dec 7, 2013)

wow must be need more ram on your phone


----------



## JuNex03 (Dec 8, 2013)

My computer still lags when playing KH2 using a ps2 emulator, my HTC one still kinda lags when playing Hatsune Miku Extend using ppsspp, 

In my opinion, Unless a phone with a GPU the same rank as a PC video card is released, you'll have to wait for a very long time.


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 8, 2013)

wat are the best psp games fir the ppsspp?


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2013)

For anyone that's interested, San Andreas will be available for Android in January.


----------



## Xanza89 (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish there was a ps2 emulator for android but ps1 will have to suffice for now, it's still cool to be able to play all those old games again.


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Performance is enough for comfortable play?


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 10, 2013)

is it possible to play nintendo ds or older nintendo games on the ppsspp?


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Dec 10, 2013)

ortind200 said:


> is it possible to play nintendo ds or older nintendo games on the ppsspp?

Click to collapse



No,you have to install Drastic DS to play ds games on android.As for older nintendo games,try Retroarch


----------



## lanzero (Dec 10, 2013)

mckimiaklopa said:


> No,you have to install Drastic DS to play ds games on android.As for older nintendo games,try Retroarch

Click to collapse



is drastic ds in the play store?


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Dec 11, 2013)

lanzero said:


> is drastic ds in the play store?

Click to collapse



Yes,yes it is.It is only compatible with armV7 devices with Neon.An alternative is nds4droid which supports all phones but this emu is very slow


----------



## dodgebizkit (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there a ps1, ps2 or PSP emu that works well in note 3 sn800?

-----------------------------------------------------

My other phone's a Ferrari.


----------



## lanzero (Dec 12, 2013)

mckimiaklopa said:


> Yes,yes it is.It is only compatible with armV7 devices with Neon.An alternative is nds4droid which supports all phones but this emu is very slow

Click to collapse



is the samsung galaxy 3 compatible with ndsAdroid?


----------



## Ysh'z (Dec 12, 2013)

Ohhh..great

GT-N7100(XXUEMK4) XDA PREMIUM APP


----------



## i23098 (Dec 12, 2013)

PS One is still slow in so many devices... will have to wait a while till is feasible


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Dec 13, 2013)

lanzero said:


> is the samsung galaxy 3 compatible with ndsAdroid?

Click to collapse



If you mean galaxy s3,the ds emulatiom using Drastic will be fast,but if you have an actual galaxy 3,then only nds4droid can be installed and will be very slow(667 mhz cpu is too slow for ds emulation)


----------



## snipe42 (Dec 13, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> Is there a ps1, ps2 or PSP emu that works well in note 3 sn800?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> My other phone's a Ferrari.

Click to collapse



my LG Optimus G Pro got 50 FPS with ePSXe. so far no issue playing Gran Turismo 2

-----------------------------------------------------
Bad english ? But you still know what i mean.


----------



## kfc79 (Dec 14, 2013)

snipe42 said:


> my LG Optimus G Pro got 50 FPS with ePSXe. so far no issue playing Gran Turismo 2
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Bad english ? But you still know what i mean.

Click to collapse



Why not just get a PS vita?


----------



## |>/\nte (Dec 14, 2013)

I think a ps2 emulator for android would be a very difficult project, more difficult even than the pcsx2 emulator and it would run only on high-end smartphones....


----------



## h11m (Dec 14, 2013)

i thought i found something that grants my wish to play digimon world in ps2


----------



## snipe42 (Dec 25, 2013)

kfc79 said:


> Why not just get a PS vita?

Click to collapse



PS vita ? For what ?

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 26, 2013)

|>/\nte said:


> I think a ps2 emulator for android would be a very difficult project, more difficult even than the pcsx2 emulator and it would run only on high-end smartphones....

Click to collapse



u mean like the note 3?


----------



## dakunclear (Dec 26, 2013)

snipe42 said:


> PS vita ? For what ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They could make an emulator for vita lol that would be a lot easier since the hardware is much closer to a cellphones

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## |>/\nte (Dec 29, 2013)

Probably. Another high-end smartphone is also the sony xperia z1, or the samsung galaxy s4.


----------



## ortind200 (Dec 30, 2013)

|>/\nte said:


> Probably. Another high-end smartphone is also the sony xperia z1, or the samsung galaxy s4.

Click to collapse



unfortunately, theres that possibility that smartphone makers will stop embedding faster processors in their phones. this is because the cellphone market will reach technological saturation, where consumers will get tired of buying the same gadgets without new features. when this happens demand falls and in turn demand for processors falls. this may end development of potential emulators that require higher-end processors to play graphically demanding games.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 1, 2014)

If we cannot emulate a PS2 emulator on the PC very well, what expects a device like the Nexus 7 or Note 3 to be able to run it well?

You may want to look how emulation works before making a thread like this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mnikke (Jan 1, 2014)

What? Ps2 emulator works grate on my PC  but yeah i think its hard make work well on mobile phone

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mnikke said:


> What? Ps2 emulator works grate on my PC  but yeah i think its hard make work well on mobile phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's issues with the PS2 emulators and it is mainly frame rate which is hard to be perfect.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## error0x0000034 (Jan 1, 2014)

*there isn't any*

Simply said: *Sorry, but there is no PS2 emulator for Android*. 

Current hardware does not provide enough computing power to run a PS2 emulator. You would need a lot of optimization and since most games on the PlayStation 2 are closed source, you can't port the games themselves. You can wait for the publishers to port their games themselves like Rockstar Games ported GTA III, Vice City and San Andreas and acquire them in the Google Play Store. 
Else, you'll need an extraordinarily good emulator, which would again require a lot of work. Imagine that you need to emulate the whole platform and you cannot run anything natively. Even on x86-platforms many games of the PS2 don't run smoothly or cannot even be started at all. Maybe in 2 or 3 years ARM-processors will be enough powerful for that, but currently the most high-end ARM-processor that is built into many today's phones (Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 / Adreno 330) could not run such a task. Many have said the same about N64 emulators some years ago, so there actually is hope that we'll see an PS2 emulator earlier...


----------



## Mnikke (Jan 1, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> There's issues with the PS2 emulators and it is mainly frame rate which is hard to be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah i got about 49-60 FPS when i play sly 2 but its playable ps2 emulator need very good PC to run perfect

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 1, 2014)

error0x0000034 said:


> Current hardware does not provide enough computing power to run a PS2 emulator. You would need a lot of optimization and since most games on the PlayStation 2 are closed source, you can't port the games themselves. You can wait for the publishers to port their games themselves like Rockstar Games ported GTA III, Vice City and San Andreas .

Click to collapse



current hardware does support many PS2 games. for example, Vice City is sold in the Play Store and is playable smoothly on devices like the S3


----------



## NerroEx (Jan 2, 2014)

*Time and effort is most essential when creating emulators on android devices*



zacthespack said:


> Devices need to be ALOT more powerful than the device they are emulatoring, this is why PSone emulators are only just becoming good now, and also why you do not get Xbox360/PS3 emulators for PC (even high spec ones)

Click to collapse



 Actaully, youre wrong. Its mostly about the coding, as long as if you have a quad core device, then its all based on how well developed the emulator is. The reason Xbox 360 and Ps3 emullators do not exist is because the consoles games are made to run on CONSOLE hardware, NOT pc. PC is waaay more powerful than even next gen consoles.

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




DamDam00 said:


> It's already difficult to emulate a PS2 game on a PC with "correct" graphic power (7770 + i5) with 30 FPS, then a smartphone....

Click to collapse





dladz said:


> Unfortunately phones and tablets (besides maybe project fiona) are a long way from emulating the ps2 or xbox, and even PC's are a few miles away from emulating the ps3 and xbox 360 so defo a no go there.
> 
> I think the architecture of the hardware in these devices has to move significantly forward before there is a even a peep of interest from anyone willing to develop a program for emulating the ps2 or higher.
> 
> Sad to be faced with it but it's true.

Click to collapse



You all underestimate samaung. They already have a note 3 with 2.3 ghz ans 3gb ram. A year or two or even three should be enough for N emulator. I know ill donate of they start on a project even now.:silly:
Youre all nuts lol the reason its hard to run on PC is because the hardware for a ps2 is too unique, so to port it to PC is a great feat, unless somebody put a whooole lot of effort in it. But ill just say im able to run PCSX2 on medium 30fps on and i3 6gb RAM and ONLY 64 MB dedicated graphics.


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 2, 2014)

NerroEx said:


> Actaully, youre wrong. Its mostly about the coding, as long as if you have a quad core device, then its all based on how well developed the emulator is. The reason Xbox 360 and Ps3 emullators do not exist is because the consoles games are made to run on CONSOLE hardware, NOT pc. PC is waaay more powerful than even next gen consoles.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that makes no sense. if samsung already has a note 3 with 2.3 ghz and 3gb ram, then current emulators should be powerful enough to play graphic intense games.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 3, 2014)

ortind200 said:


> that makes no sense. if samsung already has a note 3 with 2.3 ghz and 3gb ram, then current emulators should be powerful enough to play graphic intense games.

Click to collapse



I am starting to believe you have no idea how emulation works.


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 3, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> I am starting to believe you have no idea how emulation works.

Click to collapse



I am starting to believe that you are too ignorant for this thread.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 3, 2014)

ortind200 said:


> I am starting to believe that you are too ignorant for this thread.

Click to collapse



You're clearly the ignorant one who doesn't understand emulation.  The PS2 is much fancier than what one would think.  Sure you have better consoles on the market that are much more superior than the PS2, but we're comparing a phone.  The engine the PS2 uses is *Emotion Engine* which is a two-way superscalar CPU.  What this means it is running two instructions at a time, and will rarely stall the two pipelines.  if I am not mistaken,  I could then explain much more after this.

You also have to consider the programming language for the X86 CPU and how the PS2 communicates with the processors and such.  (Sync basically...)

In short, you'd need a six core CPU.  The Note 3 doesn't even have that, and no modern smart phone on the market has one to my understanding.

--

So really, am I honestly that ignorant now?


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 3, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> The PS2 is much fancier than what one would think.  Sure you have better consoles on the market that are much more superior than the PS2, but we're comparing a phone.
> 
> You also have to consider the programming language for the X86 CPU and how the PS2 communicates with the processors and such.  (Sync basically...)

Click to collapse



everyone here sees ur the most ignorant person here who doesnt know eatvhes talking abt.. let me school u on something junior.. go to the play store and download GTA Vice City which was a ps2 game. i was playing just 20 min ago.... DUHJHHHHHHHH

i guess u still retain the title for the most ignorant idiot on xda. congratulations.


----------



## dladz (Jan 3, 2014)

ortind200 said:


> everyone here sees ur the most ignorant person here who doesnt know eatvhes talking abt.. let me school u on something junior.. go to the play store and download GTA Vice City which was a ps2 game. i was playing just 20 min ago.... DUHJHHHHHHHH
> 
> i guess u still retain the title for the most ignorant idiot on xda. congratulations.

Click to collapse



Thats a port of a game m8, he's talking about emulation, which is a different thing. In emulation the host device is being taxed for two jobs, running it's own OS and that of the emulation, when it's a port, it's literally a stand alone game, the PS2 is not being emulated here as the game has been ported to the said OS (android)


Also I think the architecture will play a major part in what is emulatable or not, for example, I can smash PCSX2 on my PC, but the same can't be said for a phone, it just isn't that simple, having a quad 2.3Ghz CPU doesn't mean that youre going to be able to run the likes of call of duty on any settings, you're talking about an ARM based processor which not only isn't compatible it just isn't going to cut it when compared to the likes of an x86 x64 based chip and that's not to mention that the GPU which you see on PC's and the like are huge with massive amounts of processing power, there is good reason for that, they create large amounts of heat because of the pace of the card and the load that it takes away from the CPU, to compare that to what a phone has this side of 2018 or maybe even later is ridiculous.

Maybe phones will move fast, but personally I can't see them doing what PC's can do any time soon, even if the CPU numbers appear to add up at first glance, it isn't that simple.

@NerroEx Nothing to do with underestimating Samsung at all m8, You can optimize and optimize but the problem here isn't what you have it's what you don't have and that is the processor and GPU to deal with emulating a second device of this level,  i'm not lying to you about this, i'm trying to be honest about it, if you want to keep your head in the cloud then carry on.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 3, 2014)

dladz said:


> Thats a port of a game m8, he's talking about emulation, which is a different thing. In emulation the host device is being taxed for two jobs, running it's own OS and that of the emulation, when it's a port, it's literally a stand alone game, the PS2 is not being emulated here as the game has been ported to the said OS (android)
> 
> 
> Also I think the architecture will play a major part in what is emulatable or not, for example, I can smash PCSX2 on my PC, but the same can't be said for a phone, it just isn't that simple, having a quad 2.3Ghz CPU doesn't mean that youre going to be able to run the likes of call of duty on any settings, you're talking about an ARM based processor which not only isn't compatible it just isn't going to cut it when compared to the likes of an x86 x64 based chip and that's not to mention that the GPU which you see on PC's and the like are huge with massive amounts of processing power, there is good reason for that, they create large amounts of heat because of the pace of the card and the load that it takes away from the CPU, to compare that to what a phone has this side of 2018 or maybe even later is ridiculous.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude for backing me up.  Pretty damn funny how he cannot differentiate a port and actual emulation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 3, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> Thanks dude for backing me up.  Pretty damn funny how he cannot differentiate a port and actual emulation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



thanks for proving me right again. funny that the port is a direct ps2 game used in enulation. but go figure, ignorance is bliss among the ignorant. and oh, try to use correct grammar next time.


----------



## error0x0000034 (Jan 3, 2014)

ortind200 said:


> current hardware does support many PS2 games. for example, Vice City is sold in the Play Store and is playable smoothly on devices like the S3

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was trying to say. You should read my previous posting again, please. 
GTA Vice City for Android is not an emulated PS2 game, but ported from source code. The source code is only available to the developer/publisher. If you have the source code it is easy to optimize/port a PS2 game on Android to run seamlessly. If not, you'll have to emulate the whole platform and current devices are *not *capable of doing that.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




ortind200 said:


> everyone here sees ur the most ignorant person here who doesnt know eatvhes talking abt.. let me school u on something junior.. go to the play store and download GTA Vice City which was a ps2 game. i was playing just 20 min ago.... DUHJHHHHHHHH
> 
> i guess u still retain the title for the most ignorant idiot on xda. congratulations.

Click to collapse



You played a game that was ported from source not emulated, please consider that. Rockstar Games has the source code available to them and it is much easier to port a game than to write an emulator.



codemonkey98 said:


> I am starting to believe you have no idea how emulation works.

Click to collapse



Please be respectful in a General thread. If you know more, please provide your knowledge to others. He doesn't seem to understand the difference between a port and an emulation / x86 and ARM architectures.



ortind200 said:


> that makes no sense. if samsung already has a note 3 with 2.3 ghz and 3gb ram, then current emulators should be powerful enough to play graphic intense games.

Click to collapse



Processors used in phones are mostly based off ARM-architecture which cannot be compared to x86 processors built into computers. ARM is much less powerful than x86 which has a reason. They consume less power.



NerroEx said:


> Actaully, youre wrong. Its mostly about the coding, as long as if you have a quad core device, then its all based on how well developed the emulator is. The reason Xbox 360 and Ps3 emullators do not exist is because the consoles games are made to run on CONSOLE hardware, NOT pc. PC is waaay more powerful than even next gen consoles.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are quite right, but to completely. You cannot compare the processor of a PC with one built into a phone, as explained earlier in this post. You can play graphic intense games on a phone if the game is coded well, but emulating a platform isn't that easy. Still, current hardware does not support the emulation of the PS2 platform. The best coded emulator probably would be able to play some games, but putting years of effort to accomplish this isn't actually worth it to anyone.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 4, 2014)

well.. at least there is a PSP emulator.

Going to try running GOW on it and we'll see how well it turns out on my Xperia Tablet Z


----------



## ortind200 (Jan 4, 2014)

guitarplayerone said:


> well.. at least there is a PSP emulator.
> 
> Going to try running GOW on it and we'll see how well it turns out on my Xperia Tablet Z

Click to collapse



even a psp emulator isnt perfect.. but a psp emulator is better than no emulator.


----------



## chrisdaun (Jan 4, 2014)

lonet0618 said:


> Long wait man!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They are just starting to scratch the surface of Nintendo Wii emulation.
Playstation 2 has got to be a ways off.


----------



## dladz (Jan 4, 2014)

error0x0000034 said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to say. You should read my previous posting again, please.
> GTA Vice City for Android is not an emulated PS2 game, but ported from source code. The source code is only available to the developer/publisher. If you have the source code it is easy to optimize/port a PS2 game on Android to run seamlessly. If not, you'll have to emulate the whole platform and current devices are *not *capable of doing that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure whether to agree with you or ask you why you literally just wrote everything that I did? Strange.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




chrisdaun said:


> They are just starting to scratch the surface of Nintendo Wii emulation.
> Playstation 2 has got to be a ways off.

Click to collapse



It is quite a way off, wii emulation is quite a way off too, of that I have no doubt, iit's annoying when you see an emulator up and running with promise and the development is slow, fair play to them for even getting it to run.

Has gamecube been emulated yet? As i'm guessing that is probably the most doable of the bunch with xbox most likely being the difficult one, I can't say that i've seen an xbox emulator.

PSP isn't too bad, i've seen god of war running quite well on that on an s3, not too sure about vita as i've not used one before.

If Nvidia can bring out a few monster chips in the future, then these things will become more probable than impossible, i mean the capability of the tegra 4 is staggering when you consider it's small enough to put in the likes of a phone, couple that with the way that RAM is going and you've got yourself some decent kit, even if it is of a small form factor with different architecture.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




codemonkey98 said:


> Thanks dude for backing me up.  Pretty damn funny how he cannot differentiate a port and actual emulation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol no worries man, in all fairness, you were right.


----------



## modrate (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol san andreas is available at the playstore now but what about the other awesome games ? 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaZer713 (Jan 4, 2014)

theres a dreamcast emulator called Reicast


----------



## gematsu (Jan 16, 2014)

*emulator*

i am using a psp emulator it's not perfect but you can have funny times


----------



## IIMaxII (Jan 17, 2014)

Lmao... That guy that believed that phones or tablets can emulated PS2 games at this point in time is hilarious.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clamp2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Its not working in PC less on smartphones...


----------



## Redevill (Jan 18, 2014)

its not work on my lg optimus l5,why?


----------



## solidsn (Jan 18, 2014)

jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All you need to do is make a shortcut on steam to your pcsx2 emu executable and stream it through the shield like any other steam streamed game. Works with dolphin as well! Most PC programs can run on shield this way but results will vary.


----------



## jbomba (Jan 25, 2014)

IIMaxII said:


> Lmao... That guy that believed that phones or tablets can emulated PS2 games at this point in time is hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I too think its possible to do on current gen hardware. We just need someone developing one. Ive just been playing reicast a Dreamcast emulator on my s4 and its fantastic sonic adventure 2 is running flawlessly. Ive always been a believer Dreamcast graphics were better than ps2.


----------



## gilarthon (Jan 26, 2014)

go for a psx emulator instead. FPSE runs the best


----------



## Welld1s (Feb 3, 2014)

strange thread, very strange thread :/ I think, PS2 emulators will visit our mobile phones not so soon... or maybe never.


----------



## laserhawks (Feb 3, 2014)

Will it work in note 2 ?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks. ?

Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vanquishedangel (Feb 6, 2014)

*there is a ps2 emulator in the playstore*

It is called *PS2 emulator* and it does cost a bit, but at the time of writing this there is only one download. I was trying to see on what devices it might work on. I have an Asus transformer infinity with CyanogenMod an wanted to give it a shot.

It is by designappstudio and it cost $4.04, it still has no review however.

Don't want to buy it if it won't work, I have my doubts tho, it won't run smooth on my home computer that is 64 bit Linux with a 3.0ghz dual core 8 gigs ram. I haven't tried with my newer graphics card however, power color radeon HD 7750.

I was thinking that maybe a quad core 1.7 GHz in this tablet would be acceptable but I highly doubt it, plus the limited ram.


----------



## Woblebox (Feb 9, 2014)

So I just finished reading 48 pages and I can't help but notice that you guys have literly
 been arguing about this for over a year... Seriously


----------



## jbmkawaii (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, until we see a stable PS2 emulator on PC, then its still a big NO for a PS2 emulator on Mobile Phones.


----------



## Vanpiere (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't  even try  it a lot of guys are saying that it doesn't  work,  is it worth  it?  To try 

Sent from my Xperia V using xda app-developers app


----------



## prichm1992 (Feb 13, 2014)

I dunno, we've got a better DS emu on android than any on PC. Drastic DS, on my wife's slate 7 2800 runs better than desmume on my 3.4ghz dual core 4gb ram 1gb graphics desktop. Anything seems possible at this point. Look at ppsspp, even.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b33ro (Feb 15, 2014)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse





its reality now GTA SA for android  but no emulator still


----------



## divyamg28 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think there is no PS2 emulator for android but there is a PSP emulator


----------



## Woblebox (Feb 18, 2014)

I run epsxe on a normal laptop and runs supper smooth. We have a good DS emulator, N64 emulator, dream cast emulator, psp emulator is doing good, now it's time for ps2. We are in 2014, ps2 was made in 2000 cmon devs, you can do it!


----------



## rixcantolan (Feb 24, 2014)

just wait and see, end of 2014 will developing emulator for ps2 for android :victory: :good::good:


----------



## Woblebox (Feb 25, 2014)

rixcantolan said:


> just wait and see, end of 2014 will developing emulator for ps2 for android :victory: :good::good:

Click to collapse



I am sorry, I didn't understand that. You are going to make an emulator or a developer is..?


----------



## Climuff (Feb 25, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> I am sorry, I didn't understand that. You are going to make an emulator or a developer is..?

Click to collapse



good question. I would really love to see such an emulator for Android!


----------



## ziogref (Feb 26, 2014)

Reading page one said in maybe a year or 2, sad to see no developments in a ps2 emulator


----------



## Kingzup87 (Feb 27, 2014)

well dude, I also want it but for now there's no. It's like searching for an ios emulator on android device :/ .


----------



## chrisdaun (Feb 28, 2014)

how about a full speed Nintendo Wii emulator


----------



## BillyGoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

you guys can end the charades now after 50 pages of (almost) useless discussing ... ps2 emulator for android is coming soon!

there are rumors I heard on a chat that some guy is working on rewriting the dynarec (dynamic recompiler) for ARM architecture and porting the code over to work on android. it may take a few years, but there's certainly great reason to believe it will exist.

performance is different cuz even the highest end smartphones/tablets nowadays would be put through unending hell trying to emulate ps2 with their specs, but maybe in a few years we'll see some specs comparable to mid-high end pc benchmarks which can *somewhat* emulate ps2 games.

do not lose hope.


----------



## chrisdaun (Feb 28, 2014)

BillyGoat14 said:


> you guys can end the charades now after 50 pages of (almost) useless discussing ... ps2 emulator for android is coming soon!
> 
> there are rumors I heard on a chat that some guy is working on rewriting the dynarec (dynamic recompiler) for ARM architecture and porting the code over to work on android. it may take a few years, but there's certainly great reason to believe it will exist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



too late


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 1, 2014)

Kingzup87 said:


> well dude, I also want it but for now there's no. It's like searching for an ios emulator on android device :/ .

Click to collapse



considering ios devices aren't nearly as powerful as they are priced,  I don't see why android would have any trouble emulating them. =)


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 1, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> considering ios devices aren't nearly as powerful as they are priced,  I don't see why android would have any trouble emulating them. =)

Click to collapse



Ios is a hell of a lot more optimized for the hardware though

Sent from my C6906 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 2, 2014)

Bump xD 
trying to keep this baby alive! 

Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 2, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Bump xD
> trying to keep this baby alive!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It needs to die. It's not going to happen for a long time. Why do you insist on keeping this thread alive? People with absolutely no technical background or knowledge keep commenting like it's going to come out tomorrow or something.


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 2, 2014)

Product F(RED) said:


> It needs to die. It's not going to happen for a long time. Why do you insist on keeping this thread alive? People with absolutely no technical background or knowledge keep commenting like it's going to come out tomorrow or something.

Click to collapse



Mabel not tomorrow... But soon.  I can feel it.  Plus this thread holds all my dreams and I won't let it die.  =D


----------



## Xangeon (Mar 3, 2014)

*there is a PSP emulator*

How is it not possible there is a PSP emulated called ppsspp that almost works 100% on my nexus 5 and PSP has higher specs than ps2?


----------



## d00ditsmax (Mar 4, 2014)

it would be nice, but there isnt anything out there yet.


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Mar 5, 2014)

the ps2 is much more powerful than the psp



By the way I very much understand how hard it will take to develop a ps2 emu for android.
I know that the ps2 is a very complex machine with psychotic architecture and because of that,it needs hardwarre 100x it's power in order to emulate it because of it's big difference compared to conventional 3d rendering.and i also understand that pcsx2 has millions of lines.(in my opinion,the reason no one has started it is because it is full of difficulty,time constraints,boredom,tediousness,the feeling of doing work in the underworld and such and i understand that)
Anyways,if someone or a group of people plan to make or port a ps2 emulator for android,I thin they should start now.

Why?

As far as I know,pcsx2 started it's development on a time where hardware was not that powerful.It took nearly a decade for it the emulator to have great results.

Making or porting a ps2 emu for android will take the same amount if not twice the amount time it took for pcsx2 to reach playability.
My point?
Why make tomorrow when we can make one now.(all we need for testing is an android phone)

I mean they could instead start writing a code now,and test it later when the powerful hardware has been born.(can be done maybe years 2014-2021)
Or maybe,they could start writing the code now and at the same time test it on a "weak hardware" and then improve it at while the phone manufacturers develop more advanced software(can be done maybe years 2014-2021).If the previous statements were followed,we could already have a well-developed ps2 emu by the time capable devices are born 7 years from now(meaning by 2021 when a 5656565ghz phone with a gpu of 45435454 gflops is born,we can also have an already-developed ps2 emu) instead of having a new but very buggy ps2 emu and capable devices 7 years from now plus the need need to wait 8+ years more to reach it's playability(meaning by 2021,the phones with 656565ghz cpus with a gpu of 45435454 gflops are born at the same time the ps2 emu is born and because of that,we won't be seeing it's to playability until 2029).


But that does not mean that the arm cpus do not deserve a ps2 emu.
Why?read the following.

I have a netbook with intel atom n450 clocked 1.6 ghz with intel gma 3150 and i also have an android with 1 ghz cortex a9 with power vr sgx 531.

Clearly,the netbook should perform faster.

Now ,i have ppsspp(psp emulator) Installed on both.With the same version 
of ppsspp ,I played Kingdom hearts Birth by sleep and Tekken Dark ressurection on both(same sttings,multithreading is off)

Results?My android had higher framerates than my netbook.

Note that the only difference between the two is the dynarec( x86 and ARM) and the graphic processing used(Open GL ES 2.0 and directx 9,which is faster)


Coincidentally,pcsx2 is also installed on my netbook.kh2 goes 10-15 fps,20-30 fps when speedhacks are used.If we go by the same logic,imagine the framerate of a ps2 game on an android device(for me it is 5 fps).
Even though it'll be slow,at least it is better than nothing

AT LEAST arm cpus are capable of such emulators,although it may be slow.he ps2 is much more powerful than the psp.


d


----------



## tbiwalkar (Mar 5, 2014)

Isnt there any emulator still?


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 5, 2014)

tbiwalkar said:


> Isnt there any emulator still?

Click to collapse



Might start seeing something with the new nvidia that they are working in cause the gpu on that thing is powerful but I think you might need to wait for snapDragon 805 to start seeing small stuff done

Sent from my C6906 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanKNugs (Mar 5, 2014)

Some twisted Metal on the phone would be pretty sweet


----------



## corey749 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Awesome*



DanKNugs said:


> Some twisted Metal on the phone would be pretty sweet

Click to collapse



That would be awesome


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 8, 2014)

Xangeon said:


> How is it not possible there is a PSP emulated called ppsspp that almost works 100% on my nexus 5 and PSP has higher specs than ps2?

Click to collapse



It's not all about specs. Android devices now are over 10 times more powerful than the ps2.


Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobturismo (Mar 11, 2014)

I wouldn't hold your breath guys. 

Imagine having a conversation with someone that speaks a different language and having a someone translate what the other person is saying. 

They say something. The translator then has to translate to you, you respond and then the translator has to relay your message back to the other person. 

Now, a normal conversation now takes 4x as long because of the time it takes to translate into something that can be understood. 

For example, you put an xbox 360 disc in your computer and it won't play, it's not written for Windows or PCs in general. You would then need a program (emulator) to take the information on the disc, convert it to something your PC can understand. For a game to be playable all of that needs to happen instantly.


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 11, 2014)

Your all crazy..... I love it =D

Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 11, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Your all crazy..... I love it =D
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Only sometimes though lol

Sent from my C6906 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Mar 12, 2014)

at least i know that the devs if reicast started an androi port of pcsx2

https://github.com/NoblesseOblige/PCSX2Android


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Mar 13, 2014)

Go emulators!

-wardawgmalvicious
Rooted N5/N7 2nd Gen
MultiROM TWRP
Franco Kernel
Stock 4.4.2 infused with GB
Ubuntu Touch
-Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad-sheep-boy (Mar 13, 2014)

When ps2 emulator is perfect, PS10 is come out


----------



## anph (Mar 13, 2014)

Check out this site :
playstation2emulatorandroid dot com

With those absolute features I'm sure the app is fake!


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Mar 14, 2014)

The link I posted is legit,buy they have barely done anything to port it ti android,only existing pcsx2 stuff are there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



if you want something to do until a good ps2 emulator come out, you can use a ps3 controller to play other emulators like gameboy color, advanced, ds, ect


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes! I knew it would happen. And people said not for another 5 years. 
Well I tell you,  I can feel it. =P


----------



## ajster1989 (Mar 23, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Yes! I knew it would happen. And people said not for another 5 years.
> Well I tell you,  I can feel it. =P

Click to collapse



? Did I miss something...

Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 23, 2014)

ajster1989 said:


> ? Did I miss something...
> 
> Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3

Click to collapse



Not just you lol, I completely missed it as well

Sent from my C6906 using xda app-developers app


----------



## samqthegame (Mar 23, 2014)

This baffles me that it's even in development at this point. Pretty incredible. One of the greatest systems of all time.


----------



## ajster1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

samqthegame said:


> This baffles me that it's even in development at this point. Pretty incredible. One of the greatest systems of all time.

Click to collapse



Use your PC emulator and Kainy from the app store, best solution. Even works over good 3g, and none of the roms are stored on your phone.

Heres a screenshot of me playing Payday 2 (Steam) with a customized pad layout I made just for this game.







Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3


----------



## samqthegame (Mar 24, 2014)

ajster1989 said:


> Use your PC emulator and Kainy from the app store, best solution. Even works over good 3g, and none of the roms are stored on your phone.
> 
> Heres a screenshot of me playing Payday 2 (Steam) with a customized pad layout I made just for this game.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the framerate? Is it playable? Reminds me of the old days when we had gameboy emulators working on Casio 300's, but they were like 10 FPS.


----------



## ajster1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

samqthegame said:


> What's the framerate? Is it playable? Reminds me of the old days when we had gameboy emulators working on Casio 300's, but they were like 10 FPS.

Click to collapse



Depends on for network speeds, from my PC it registers 135 over wifi, and about 65 over 4g LTE (25d 5u) in NYC. If you have ever played OnLive its a little better that that quality wise.

Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3


----------



## samqthegame (Mar 24, 2014)

ajster1989 said:


> Depends on for network speeds, from my PC it registers 135 over wifi, and about 65 over 4g LTE (25d 5u) in NYC. If you have ever played OnLive its a little better that that quality wise.
> 
> Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3

Click to collapse



Still probably better than Playstation GO


----------



## ajster1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

samqthegame said:


> Still probably better than Playstation GO

Click to collapse



ALOT BETTER!

Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3


----------



## zechs88 (Mar 25, 2014)

Even in PC, the ps2 emulator developer took a long time to make it running games in PC, with a spec that far higher than ps2.......


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea I think I just missed it too =/

Sent from my SCH-R530M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## astonmartin214 (Mar 27, 2014)

Man would love a PS2 emu for android 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## romain33140 (Mar 29, 2014)

I hope it'll take a short time to have an emulator


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 30, 2014)

GregShuey said:


> I know. It was a killer system, and its incredible that we now carry a device that can emulate the past 20 or so years of gaming devices.

Click to collapse



Thechnology =) 
it's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## toki891 (Mar 30, 2014)

i think everyone is dreaming that thinks a ps2 emulator is coming for android ANY time soon... the pc versions dont work 100% even.


----------



## angruvidal (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know how you'd be able to replicate the vector unit processing - essentially a DSP - in a phone with only an ARM processor.  It would be challenging, for sure.  Would be cool though - probably one day, but not until higher performance ARM cores hit the market.


----------



## GrayFox777 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think this will happen for quite a while. I mean, it's be great, but I just really doubt it!
Go back in time a bit and play some original playstation games instead.


----------



## Woblebox (Mar 31, 2014)

Your all killing my dreams...  =(


----------



## ajster1989 (Mar 31, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Your all killing my dreams...  =(

Click to collapse



Dont worry, alot of these people dont have a clue what they are talking about. Some phones are more powerful then computers that emulate PS2 just fine. (I.E. Note 3, Galaxy S4 & 5, HTC One, Sony Xperia) It just a matter of getting the software to work with the hardware.

Might not be tomorrow, or next year, just depends on if someone smart enough comes along, and figures this out.

Sent from another Galaxy... Note 3


----------



## uchihakurtz (Mar 31, 2014)

This will take a long time for a stable emulator on our phone. I think one of the solution is to have the game developer port their games to work natively on Android like what Rock Star did to GTA San Andreas or Square Enix did to Final Fantasy series. This will improve performance and graphic, but not all games will be ported.

But as mobile gaming industry increase, there will be a lot of ported game soon, like Crazy Taxi that got ported a few weeks ago. 

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4


----------



## ChronoReverse (Mar 31, 2014)

ajster1989 said:


> Dont worry, alot of these people dont have a clue what they are talking about. Some phones are more powerful then computers that emulate PS2 just fine. (I.E. Note 3, Galaxy S4 & 5, HTC One, Sony Xperia) It just a matter of getting the software to work with the hardware

Click to collapse



Maybe I just misread but do you actually think phones like the Note 3 are faster than stuff like Intel i7's?


----------



## ArnauGonzalez98 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just imagine killing *****es on GTA V in our mobiles! It would be awesome!

Sent from my C2105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 3, 2014)

I can run most ps2 games fine. And I've just got an old pD
My buddy can run them even better, with a c2q q6600 (2.4ghz) with a 9600gs gpu (399mhz) and 3.5 GB 800mhz ram. Compare that to 2.3ghz quad core krait 400, 450mhz adreno 330, and 3gb 800mhz ram on the note 3, and things start looking really promising. Another 6-8 months, and I think our hardware will be 100% fine for ps2 games. We could probably do OK right now. It's just developing the emulator for arm 32bit mobile devices would be, and is, very difficult.

Sent from my TegraNote-P1640 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Woblebox (Apr 5, 2014)

U tell em =D


----------



## prichm1992 (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha, people just don't give androids enough credit. 

Sent from my O-Geeb


----------



## exitpr0gram (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont care what yall say....

Im waiting patiently while I play the tons of psx roms that are already available.


----------



## monkeypie1234 (Apr 11, 2014)

exitpr0gram said:


> I dont care what yall say....
> 
> Im waiting patiently while I play the tons of psx roms that are already available.

Click to collapse



On a multi RPG binge for the past few months here.


----------



## hidayatwahyu (Apr 15, 2014)

exitpr0gram said:


> I dont care what yall say....
> 
> Im waiting patiently while I play the tons of psx roms that are already available.

Click to collapse



nice man, i'm agree with you


----------



## Apozem (Apr 15, 2014)

hidayatwahyu said:


> nice man, i'm agree with you

Click to collapse



I'm still on SNES RPG ROMs. May as well go slow and steady, play Chrono Trigger one more time while phones get faster.


----------



## 00ehsan00 (Apr 15, 2014)

i have pcsx2 for my pc that isn't so good. is there any app for Emulation of ps2 games for android?
i means an app that have great quality and speed(fps)

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




GrayFox777 said:


> I don't think this will happen for quite a while. I mean, it's be great, but I just really doubt it!
> Go back in time a bit and play some original playstation games instead.

Click to collapse





angruvidal said:


> I don't know how you'd be able to replicate the vector unit processing - essentially a DSP - in a phone with only an ARM processor.  It would be challenging, for sure.  Would be cool though - probably one day, but not until higher performance ARM cores hit the market.

Click to collapse



i agree with you .PC versions of ps2 Emulator runs only some of games and with low or normal fps.and this occur when i have a great hardware in my pc.so with smartphones processors this is only a dream
but i want to candidate to this dream!!


----------



## rizkireaper (Apr 17, 2014)

hey guys
today when i surf on the google i found this link
they said they have a ps2 emulator working just fine
w_w_w.yavteam.com/ps2-emulator-for-android-v4-21-2014/ remove the underscore
i don't know it truly working or not because i can't download it from my country


----------



## tonycstech (Apr 17, 2014)

In order to smoothly emulate another hardware, HOST hardware has to be 4 times more powerfull then hardware it emulates..
PS2 CPU is around 300 mhz. average android device is 1000.
You need android device with 1200 mhz or 1.2ghz for it to be enough. Also you will require GPU of 4 times the amount to emulate as well.
So another 1024MB GPU and 1.2GHZ CPU on an android today is just too much. It wont fit into your hand


----------



## "gd" (Apr 17, 2014)

does PSE works on xperia u type devices or not


----------



## teck_keeda (Apr 17, 2014)

Want to play god of war psp version go this forum 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2695296

Kapil


----------



## av2588 (Apr 19, 2014)

Is there a thread where i can find ps2, or even ps1, emulators for my s duos phone here? can anyone provide a link? thanks...


----------



## Skv012a (Apr 19, 2014)

Since when can phones run what most PCs still cannot?


----------



## heroaa16 (Apr 21, 2014)

i prefer auto sync, because sometimes i forgot to click the sync button


----------



## dietime (Apr 22, 2014)

This needs to happen.


----------



## RhodiuManta (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't wait for a proper PS2 emu. In the meantime I'm happy with my psx emulator!


----------



## HalcyonEndures (Apr 23, 2014)

Like somebody else said, I really don't see how phones can run software that most high-end PCs still have trouble with. Doesn't seem at all right to me, I figured we'd be waiting years for a PS2 emulator on Android.


----------



## steezysim (Apr 25, 2014)

RhodiuManta said:


> I can't wait for a proper PS2 emu. In the meantime I'm happy with my psx emulator!

Click to collapse



Could it be possible to make an emulator for a specific game? As in if nba 2k11 doesn't need as much power you could make an emulator strong enough to emulate it? I think doin it this way could speed it up. highfive


----------



## ssjdroid (Apr 25, 2014)

its not possible due to hardware restrictions


----------



## Fraught (May 4, 2014)

HalcyonEndures said:


> Like somebody else said, I really don't see how phones can run software that most high-end PCs still have trouble with. Doesn't seem at all right to me, I figured we'd be waiting years for a PS2 emulator on Android.

Click to collapse



As a guy who uses PCSX2 a lot on his laptop, I can assure you that either you don't know what "high-end" is, or you just don't know much about PS2 emulation because, trust me, even on the default settings, actual high-ends have no problem playing PS2 games (and I don't on my mid-end laptop).

Hell, even on my old Acer Aspire 5315, which was a right ol' piece of doodoo, I got the first Kingdom Hearts to hover around 10 FPS with some diligent modifying of settings. Admittedly, I don't know much about mobile graphics (or even computer components overall), but it seems like if that can squeeze out 10 FPS, someone should at least be starting to try emulating it on higher-end Androids.


----------



## prichm1992 (May 4, 2014)

That's what I was saying earlier. We're there, it just needs developed, which is/is going to be extremely difficult for these 32bit mobile devices. One thing I realized too was that virtually all stock android platforms can't process data over 4gb per file. Didn't think about that.

Sent from my O-Geeb


----------



## parislawrence (May 7, 2014)

*San andreas*



CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Most New phones should be powerful enough for a ps2 emulator, all the ports seem to function ok.
I'm new to this site so I can't post a link, but if you go to the play store and search for San andreas you will find it.


----------



## galaxys4id (May 7, 2014)

Is there emulator ps2 for android now..?


----------



## zerocords (May 7, 2014)

Hmm, well theres one for psp so i think for ps2 is possible also theres been a few gta for android.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ultratails42 (Jun 15, 2014)

Will likely be a while still before a PS2 emulator pops up. They are surprisingly making progress with the gamecube emulator for android and dreamcast as well. So who knows what the future will hold once devices are a bit better.


----------



## Joel16 (Jun 15, 2014)

zerocords said:


> Hmm, well theres one for psp so i think for ps2 is possible also theres been a few gta for android.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol there isn't.

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Crichton333 (Jun 15, 2014)

zerocords said:


> Hmm, well theres one for psp so i think for ps2 is possible also theres been a few gta for android.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Which one ?


----------



## dakunclear (Jun 15, 2014)

Joel16 said:


> Lol there isn't.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Isn't a gta or a psp emulator

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Joel16 (Jun 15, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> Isn't a gta or a psp emulator
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



PSP cannot play PS2 games lol
Yes PSP has GTA, but it's optimized for PSP only. PS2 has it's own versions.


----------



## Ultratails42 (Jun 15, 2014)

The GTA games on android were rebuilt and don't use any type of emulation from my understanding. Even if it did it would probably more closely resemble the PC versions than the PS2 versions. Also the PSP emulator is called PPSSPP and can be found in the Google Play store.


----------



## dakunclear (Jun 15, 2014)

Joel16 said:


> PSP cannot play PS2 games lol
> Yes PSP has GTA, but it's optimized for PSP only. PS2 has it's own versions.

Click to collapse



I said it wrong but I want sure which he was talking about


----------



## zerocords (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm, yeah i know Gta games on android were rebuit and doesnt have anything to do with the ps2 version but i mean that android could support ps2 games and yes i was referring to PPSSPP emulator ^^

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rockz1991 (Jun 17, 2014)

Any idea when the emulator might be released? Im pretty sure my s4 can handle the games without breaking a sweat. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakunclear (Jun 17, 2014)

Could be possible with the Snapdragon 805 once that's available but hard to say might have to wait till next year something powerful enough

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rockz1991 (Jun 18, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> Could be possible with the Snapdragon 805 once that's available but hard to say might have to wait till next year something powerful enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why? Wont it be possible for phones with cpu other than snapdragon 805 to emulate ps2? Say,  s4 with octa core cortex for example.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakunclear (Jun 18, 2014)

rockz1991 said:


> Why? Wont it be possible for phones with cpu other than snapdragon 805 to emulate ps2? Say,  s4 with octa core cortex for example.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You would think but it's not the processing power that is so much as the issue but the graphics processing that is delaying it and the 805 they say graphics processing is doubled compared to current 800 so that where main issue lies

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rockz1991 (Jun 18, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> You would think but it's not the processing power that is so much as the issue but the graphics processing that is delaying it and the 805 they say graphics processing is doubled compared to current 800 so that where main issue lies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm...True. But it is possible to play gta san andreas which was originally made for ps2 in android. The graphics is richly enhanced in the later one by the way.
If that game can run at high fps, why not other ps2 games?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 18, 2014)

Emulation is wasting too much resources, it needs to be double as powerful as ps2 was..


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 18, 2014)

It can happen in less than two years if they really wanted it..


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 18, 2014)

they are too busy taking our money for 15-20% increase in speed per year


----------



## Unrealeck (Jun 20, 2014)

osbilly said:


> Imagine GTAV on an android? It can happen maybe in about 5 years from now.

Click to collapse



Natively yeah it would be nice. But since it's coming to Steam this autumn (or 'fall'), you will be able to stream it using Limelight if you've got an Nvidia based PC with a GTX 600 or 700 series graphics card in your house. It even works over internet. Latency might be an issue though even if you're just a few miles away.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Jul 21, 2014)

*topic is little inactive but just seen and this fits sooo*

what i wonder is this why with android tablets having comparable performance to desk top computers in many respects other than ram why can't they run ps2 emulators? Take a game like final fantasy crisis core that play pretty dang good even on my old kindle fire hd 8.9 on the psp emulator. During the end scene and a couple other cut scenes i got some stutter but nothing that even began to hamper enjoyment of the game. That single game is like stupid high end graphics. 

So lets say for arguments sake that ps2 and above emulation is a pipe dream that we won't be able to get for say another 2 or 3 years down the road. Is it possible to quote un quote patch a psp emulator to run some if not all ps2 games? I know i seen patches and plugins etc to make it play ps1 games. Or maybe some sort of patch for each game? Now granted that would be rewriting a good bit of the games very code and i doubt any one would expect them to be free. Which would obviously mean also that sony would have to be involved and give the developers aproval to do it. But i mean serious playing ps2 games on your tablet that would just rock. I have tons of fun with just ps1 and psp and below. I bought out the local junk store of their ps1 games (only the rpgs ) a while back. just to play them on my tablet. 

It just seems like there should be some way to do it.  Now granted i am not a programmer. If it is gpu issues only then maybe taking the models for the games and lowering the poly count would make them playable on a high end android device.  I my self can do poly reduction on 3d models in my sleep and still have them look good. So long as i have 3d max the needed plugins for import and export i could lend my help to trying to see if it can be done.


----------



## JBmorris (Jul 21, 2014)

There is not going to be an app for that feature. Because the phones wont be able to handle it. You are going to need Over 1GB of ram on the phones which you don't get on any phone at all. The only thing that could work is a remote connection (which the Play stations don't have any feature to do so). Besides, Playing directly on a play station is WAY better than Playing on an emulator.


----------



## shivam2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is great if works


----------



## juan186 (Jul 22, 2014)

The play station 2 have many graphics for a mobile phone


----------



## TheBasterd (Jul 23, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> what i wonder is this why with android tablets having comparable performance to desk top computers in many respects other than ram why can't they run ps2 emulators? Take a game like final fantasy crisis core that play pretty dang good even on my old kindle fire hd 8.9 on the psp emulator. During the end scene and a couple other cut scenes i got some stutter but nothing that even began to hamper enjoyment of the game. That single game is like stupid high end graphics.
> 
> So lets say for arguments sake that ps2 and above emulation is a pipe dream that we won't be able to get for say another 2 or 3 years down the road. Is it possible to quote un quote patch a psp emulator to run some if not all ps2 games? I know i seen patches and plugins etc to make it play ps1 games. Or maybe some sort of patch for each game? Now granted that would be rewriting a good bit of the games very code and i doubt any one would expect them to be free. Which would obviously mean also that sony would have to be involved and give the developers aproval to do it. But i mean serious playing ps2 games on your tablet that would just rock. I have tons of fun with just ps1 and psp and below. I bought out the local junk store of their ps1 games (only the rpgs ) a while back. just to play them on my tablet.
> 
> It just seems like there should be some way to do it.  Now granted i am not a programmer. If it is gpu issues only then maybe taking the models for the games and lowering the poly count would make them playable on a high end android device.  I my self can do poly reduction on 3d models in my sleep and still have them look good. So long as i have 3d max the needed plugins for import and export i could lend my help to trying to see if it can be done.

Click to collapse



First, let Me quote you the problem :



> The main bottleneck in PS2 emulation is emulating the multi-processor PS2 on the PC x86 architecture. Although each processor can be emulated well on its own, accurately synchronizing them is very difficult.

Click to collapse



This problem has been worked on for a long time and now, if you go onto the official website of the emulator PCSX2, you will find that more than 92% of the game are working. 

But, x86 architecture is different from ARM. I am not saying that it is impossible, I myself would love to play some old classic games, but writing the same code that runs on x86 on a ARM is going to be very difficult.

Also, a Quad-Core ARM processor is still not as powerful as a Dual Core x86 processor. But, that is not the end of it. Multi-threading causes more problems than it solves. Synchronization is by far the most stubborn problem that comes to emulating a system. And therefore, if I was you, I would probably not hope for a PS2 emulator on Android for the time being. Maybe, and that is a big "maybe", it might be a chance that we could dream of it once Tegra K1 (Logan) arrives. But till then, we need to be satisfied with PPSSPP. Must say, once hell of an emulator. I hope its developer (Henrik) makes up his mind to work on it once he is done with PPSSPP.


----------



## sgmaroufhisense (Jul 23, 2014)

hope it will be out soon, the specs nowadays are amazing


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeh the ppsspp emu is awesome and just got updated a couple days ago. Not sure what is new or different. But it is one of the few apps that i let auto update. I play allot of ps1 and psp on down games on my kindle it does a great job. Not a top performer as tablets go but more than enough for those systems.


----------



## minimaster4734 (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think porting a PS2 emulator is possible or even viable... Drastic DS, got example, is a great emulator and it was made for arm devices, that's why it's so stable and quick. Other ports of DS emulators, like nds4droid or DSoid didn't go half where drastic is exactly because they were ported.


----------



## Spykez0129 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there ANY working PS2 emulator, even if it's in the works that I can try out? I got an Amazon Fire TV which runs a quad core cpu and a mobile GPU. I'm not thinking it'll work but just for giggles I want to test it out.


----------



## luther349 (Jul 28, 2014)

*no*

ps2 emulation still takes a powerhouse of a pc to run decent. andorid got psp because the guy made that emulator for the open pandora then ported it over also its a much lower spec low rez system. be nice but your talking porting a x86 emulator to arm then of course wating a few years for androids to be strong enough to even run them. the main issue with ps2 is hacks like frame skipping etc simply don't work and if your running under 60fps the game slows to a crawl.


----------



## jornvdcb (Aug 6, 2014)

You can always go for good nintendo games


----------



## AbiNpogi (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope it would be a reality

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 6, 2014)

jornvdcb said:


> You can always go for good nintendo games

Click to collapse



Oh trust me i do! and ps1 and psp as well. My kindle is like having a portable entertainment center in my hand lol. Got movies on it here and there games galore etc. Heck i even hacked out my self a live wall paper of nanaki from ff7 a jpg i found online and added a wave effect to with gimp. Hes in front of a fire scene (same image i use as my avatar here) So it has a heat devil looking effect subtle enough to not be distracting but just this side of noticeable. Im a game nut love the old games but hate most of the new stuff.


----------



## vishalbiswas (Aug 7, 2014)

Now, mobiles with 3 GB RAM, 2 GHz Octacore and HD display have become reality. I would really love to see a PS2 emulator. Looking for God of War on my android

Sent from my Nokia_XL


----------



## skeobird (Aug 7, 2014)

thats imposible at this point in time


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Aug 8, 2014)

Hah, someone please make a port PCSX2 for Android 

Sent from the internet


----------



## matslarson (Aug 8, 2014)

JBmorris said:


> There is not going to be an app for that feature. Because the phones wont be able to handle it. You are going to need Over 1GB of ram on the phones which you don't get on any phone at all.

Click to collapse



You were saying? It's still definitely a few years out, but available RAM is not what's holding it back at this point.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cool bro

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 8, 2014)

Well heres a question. What exactly is preventing ps2 emus on android? Things i know that are not. Ram as a ps2 emu can chug along happily on a multi core computer with as little as 2 gig ram. Cpu speed (raw mhz/ghz) to many tablets have speeds pushing 2 ghz an above. Core count many tablets are dual and quad core and dual core on computers is enough. Video card (gpu) This is where im thinking the issue really is. But it is not related to poly count it can't be God of war is not very high in poly count no higher for sure than say ff7 crisis core for psp that plays fine on my kindle.So it has to be some where else. CPU architecture also a major problem. The way the cpu works and runs and processes information.   

So what are the specific issues that need to be addressed in these couple areas. What is it that is keeping a ps2 emu from running on android im not talking what keeps the current ps2 emus from running but what keeps it nearly impossible for any to be made?
Also do these same issues apply to ps3 and ps4 or have they changed enough and become closer to arm etc architecture that they might be more doable than a ps2?

Also what about a custom bios/rom to allow say the psp emulator to play ps2 games? Im thinking probably not possible but i know roms + custom plugin lets psp emus play ps1 games.

If a emu can not be made what about a non emu app that plays ps2 games? Bare with me here a minute. All a ps2 is for all its hardware is a platform to run software. In this case a game engine/engines to render the 3d etc files on the disk and accept input. I have done allot of beta testing. So i know a bit about game engines and how with mods to a games code it can be ported over to another engine etc. Some times a entire series of games from the same develop can be ported to another engine just by adding a interpreter between the games base code and the new egine that essentially translates its files to to make them usable on the new engine.  Could something like this be done for ps2?


----------



## ChronoReverse (Aug 8, 2014)

The 2GHz ARM CPU in a phone isn't the same as the 2GHz Core CPU.  Even if they performed similar at a particular task (benchmarks, web browsing), that doesn't mean they'd perform the same at another task (emulation).



> If a emu can not be made what about a non emu app that plays ps2 games? Bare with me here a minute. All a ps2 is for all its hardware is a platform to run software. In this case a game engine/engines to render the 3d etc files on the disk and accept input.

Click to collapse



Current emulators are doing just that.  We don't have the power to true emulate a PS2 in even desktop computers.  That's why there are compatibility lists because it's not exact emulation.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 8, 2014)

ChronoReverse said:


> The 2GHz ARM CPU in a phone isn't the same as the 2GHz Core CPU.  Even if they performed similar at a particular task (benchmarks, web browsing), that doesn't mean they'd perform the same at another task (emulation).
> 
> 
> 
> Current emulators are doing just that.  We don't have the power to true emulate a PS2 in even desktop computers.  That's why there are compatibility lists because it's not exact emulation.

Click to collapse




Not exactly emulators are emulating the hardware as well. Programs like macho reactor are acting like a engine and rendering etc the models and providing a gui to manipulate things. Where a emulator is trying to imitate the hardware and software for that hardware. I have played ps2 in emulation on a couple desktops and laptops it seems to do just fine to me. 

I do understand their is a difference. What im trying to figure out is what is holding our cpus in our android devices from working. What is it in a nut shell that prevents emulation? What will be needed to gain that ability. 

I have seen programmers do things that every one said was impossible. a small example was a "bot" for active worlds 3d chat that was multi threaded. Every one told this one programmer it was not possible to make a multithreaded bot for active worlds yet he did exactly that. He had to rewrite half the dang dsk but he did it. 

Im not a programer by any means so i will nto even begin to look at things the same way. I am a 3d artist mostly what i see is for example god of war on ps3 is not all that much better graphics wise than final-fantasy crisis core for psp yet ffcc runs perfect on android and gow wont run at all. Even though based only on poly count texturing etc every thing says it should. So if some one could make a application for android that can read the disk iso rom call it what ever you want. It should be possible to for example load any of the models all of there textures etc up on android even animate them make them do their fight animations etc etc. 

So as i know it is fully possible ive done it with ff7 models and various other models from games. Now what are we missing from the equation to play gow on android?

What we are really missing is a way to move the chars around and tirgger those animations. A gui and engine. A gui is just that a graphical user interface. I have helped to work on those on the non programming side of things. Helped with layout and over all feel. For any playstation this is just a on screen controller and onscreen elements common to all the various games for the system. Memcard selection formating loading etc stuff handled by the ps2 ps3 etc bios. 
We do not need to even bother with any of that code far as i can see we just need to access those. But we could say to heck with memcards and internal game save set up and simply use save states.
So we need a rendering engine that could be fully custom made and totally unrelated to ps2 ps3s it just needs to understand the file format of the games files. And render them easier said than done i know. but doable. 
So far we have not even tried to emulate hardware in my idea here. That is where the issue seems to be is emulating the hardware. 
Rendering the polys hell even a s3 or s2 can do that. So we need to move the chars trigger their animations our engine needs to understand what this attack is suppose to do and what it is not suppose to do. Eg damage calculation. Deciding if damage was done and how much or if it was a miss. 
Again so far up to this point still nto bothering to emulate the hardware. 
I can not see what im missing here

I have listed
rendering 
gui
damage calculations hit mis how much damage hp adjustment etc
savestate/memcard
all with out ever needing to emulate the near impossible to emulate hardware. 

What i do not see is why we must even touch the hardware emulation side of things. Granted if you can emulate the hardware you can dump your own bios and then load it. Now you remove the need of making the engine. which in the case of the ps2 is called the emotion engine. 

What i am really talking about here is the creation of a brand new engine that is capable of rendering controlling etc the same things the emotion engine did. Truth is the ps2 is doing all that that fantastic engine did today can probably be done more effectively efficiently etc than the ps2 did. If any thing i think something better than it could be created with existing hardware. Hell might even be able to use some existing engine as the base tech and work from it. 

Here is a example of a ps1 model that was converted and loaded in to 3d studio max to be worked with

in this case it is a heavily enhanced and modded nanaki aka red xiii from the folks over on the quim forums







<<< if image does not load right click the broken image thing to left and open in new tab

They were able to create the converting utilities and importer exporters etc allowing for the modding of the ps1 and or pc version of the game. 

Now from inside max i can manipulating nanaki animate him move him around convert him to other formats that can be used in other games if i chose to etc. Essentially 3d studio max is the "game"(rendering and control) engine

What i see being needed is the same but one that does all the listed things. 

Like i said im not a programmer but that may be exactly what is needed to get around the problem of emulation some one who does not see things the same way. A new pair of eyes so to speak. 

So no not a emulator a entirely new engine to do every thing the emotion engine did/does only made for android.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Aug 8, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> Not exactly emulators are emulating the hardware as well. Programs like macho reactor are acting like a engine and rendering etc the models and providing a gui to manipulate things. Where a emulator is trying to imitate the hardware and software for that hardware. I have played ps2 in emulation on a couple desktops and laptops it seems to do just fine to me.

Click to collapse



Look I don't want to belittle you but let's just say that all that long blurb you wrote aren't new ideas.  There's a good reason why the use of such idea are more limited when emulators are written by actual programmers


For example, one reason why emulators invariably move towards emulating the hardware is because of the compatibility issues.  Emulation tends to move from high-level emulation towards low-level as hardware becomes increasingly faster.  You can start to skip the short-cuts that give a working-but-inaccurate result.


In any case, games written for the PS2 take too much into account of the underlying hardware for wholesale high level emulation to be possible.


----------



## retroben (Aug 9, 2014)

I would love to play Simpsons Hit & Run,Sonic Adventure 1/2 and Sonic Heroes on Android via a PS2 emulator.

Reicast causes rebooting on Qualcomm chipsets with both Sonic Adventure games. (Qualcomm/Adreno sucks!)
Dolphin Emulator refuses to run anything because Qualcomm sucks!

Freedreno needs OpenGL ES 3.0 support.

I wish that PCSX2 or any other PS2 emulator like an epsx2e creation would arrive on Android.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 11, 2014)

retroben said:


> I would love to play Simpsons Hit & Run,Sonic Adventure 1/2 and Sonic Heroes on Android via a PS2 emulator.
> 
> Reicast causes rebooting on Qualcomm chipsets with both Sonic Adventure games. (Qualcomm/Adreno sucks!)
> Dolphin Emulator refuses to run anything because Qualcomm sucks!
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think porting is the answer here. I still stick by my guns and say a new engine that can read ps2 games and run them is a better alternative yeh it would cost money to get it done. Really emulating the hardware is messy even as a non programmer i know that much. That is for any game console. It works sure and it is quite cool how it is all done. But you have a bunch of hardware running software that emulates hardware that then runs software. It is no wonder that it takes such a powerful computer to emulate ps2. The ps2 was a beast of a console in its day and it is still a very capable one that never did get fully utilized and never will. Hell ive seen mods made for ff7 ps1 running on emulation that are mind boggling. That was a ps1 using a model that was a higher res model than cloud in his solo finale fight with sepheroth. What i wonder is for example just how much different is a ps2 game under the hood than a ps1 game? 

I do know that both systems use the same file formats for 3d models textures music sound fx etc in many cases. Mostly in a ps2 game the model is higher res (More polys and higher quality textures larger size texture etc) and larger on screen. Im wondering if any one has ever looked at the 2 systems to see just what is different with their games. Maybe it would be possible to make a hmm forward compatible ps1 emulator?

Come at it from a entirely different direction and maybe some one can come up with something that would work.


----------



## dladz (Aug 11, 2014)

vishalbiswas said:


> Now, mobiles with 3 GB RAM, 2 GHz Octacore and HD display have become reality. I would really love to see a PS2 emulator. Looking for God of War on my android
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL

Click to collapse



You're right in a sense but don't make the mistake of thinking a quad core snap dragon chip will rival any Intel or AMD quad core chip, nor will the 3 or even 4GB of RAM that you get in phones rival PC speed. Its just not that quick. Ps2 emulation needs a lot of grunt, even my PC would struggle with some situations and mines top of the line from less than 2 months ago.

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Nanaki-seto said:


> Well heres a question. What exactly is preventing ps2 emus on android? Things i know that are not. Ram as a ps2 emu can chug along happily on a multi core computer with as little as 2 gig ram. Cpu speed (raw mhz/ghz) to many tablets have speeds pushing 2 ghz an above. Core count many tablets are dual and quad core and dual core on computers is enough. Video card (gpu) This is where im thinking the issue really is. But it is not related to poly count it can't be God of war is not very high in poly count no higher for sure than say ff7 crisis core for psp that plays fine on my kindle.So it has to be some where else. CPU architecture also a major problem. The way the cpu works and runs and processes information.
> 
> So what are the specific issues that need to be addressed in these couple areas. What is it that is keeping a ps2 emu from running on android im not talking what keeps the current ps2 emus from running but what keeps it nearly impossible for any to be made?
> Also do these same issues apply to ps3 and ps4 or have they changed enough and become closer to arm etc architecture that they might be more doable than a ps2?
> ...

Click to collapse



You've kind of just said what an emulator is, porting is different but it has to be written for the said architecture, not something that will happen overnight. There is probably as much chance of the Xbox 360 being emulated on PC then the ps2 on android.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

Chaps, we've been down this road before, as much as I'd love Tekken tag over Bluetooth with a friend I'm afraid the reality is that emulation needs serious skill just to get it to boot, having it running anything near playable on a PC is difficult, on android is near impossible with current hardware.  Sorry but that's the reality check many of you seem to be missing.  We'd all love it to happen, but it just isn't anywhere near close. I'm sorry.


----------



## retroben (Aug 11, 2014)

PS2 would not be friendly if simply ported.

You would need to rework the emulator to optimize it for Android's ARM architecture to get decent speeds.
If someone could do what the amazing developers did with DraStic and Reicast,PS2 emulation could me better than identical to a PC version.
I can actually fast-forward PS1 games on my Fire TV using the right emu.
Maybe the devs of either one of Reicast or DraStic could actually make PCSX2reme (extreme) happen!

PPSSPP Android runs quite well,especially since the emulation uses more than the PS2 clock rate.
I wished that there could be an emulator called PPSS22 by the same developers.

If not PCSX2,then why not PS2Emu or some other emulator that I can't remember the name of?

The other thing defending probability of PS2 emulation is the GTA San Andreas for Android and some other PS2 games that made it onto Android.


----------



## Jelliol (Aug 12, 2014)

As usual for me, touch control ruins nearly everything.

With a controller everything is perfect.


----------



## iSiddharth (Aug 12, 2014)

*Download Here*

If you want you can get a PS2 Emulator for Android Device from here 

http://ps2forandroid.blogspot.in/


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 12, 2014)

dladz said:


> You're right in a sense but don't make the mistake of thinking a quad core snap dragon chip will rival any Intel or AMD quad core chip, nor will the 3 or even 4GB of RAM that you get in phones rival PC speed. Its just not that quick. Ps2 emulation needs a lot of grunt, even my PC would struggle with some situations and mines top of the line from less than 2 months ago.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Im curious as to what you have pc wise. If it is struggling with ps2 there's something wrong if it is really top of the line. I had a single core amd 64 2 gb ram and was able to strugle and play a game or 2 on it. Yeh it was in the end unplayable. But playing the same game (one of the breath of fires) On a i3 with 4gb ram and 1gb ram vid card basic stuff with some configuring i was able to play the game quite well. Im not trying to insult here but i have had people call a 2 month old off the bestbuy shelf dell with 2gb ram and bare min cpu etc top of the line only because it was 2 months old. A top of the line pc will be core i7 16+ gb ram 2x 2gb vid cards highest core and ram speed on both vid card and cpu and system ram. And will be shipped in a plane white box.

Again sorry if you were in any way insulted as that was not the intent. But again most peoples top of the line is far from it. I build repair etc computers for a living as well as cell phone repair and the like. Nothing like having some one call a 14 inch dell laptop top of the line hehe. 

As for the rest all current emulators are emulating hardware. They are not a engine that is compatible with ps2 ps1 game cube etc. They emulate the hardware and let the bios which is the software believe it is running on the hardware it was wrote for. What i am talkng about is what ammounts to makeing a new engine which is part of what a ps1 2 3 4s bios does same for all nintendos nes snes game cube wii and the psp xbox 360 and x box 1. None of these systems games has a engine on the cd/dvd or cartrage. That is all part of the bios. Now with ps1 2 3 and 4 part of the engine is actually the hardware a combanation of the cpu cores and gpu.

My thought was/is this instead of trying to emulate the hardware and let the bios believe it is running on that hardware and function as though it were instead rewrite the bios to use the android hardware. And yes i am talking about porting the bios or making a new "bios" again the bios is actually the software for the game engine.The reason i can take any ps1 or 2 game and open the model files with the same utility is because they are all using the very same game engine. What sony calls the emotion engine which is the bios software and the cpu and gpu etc hardware. 

The fact i can open the 3d files on pc or android if converted shows that creating a entirely new engine and gui and control interface is possible. I am sure that not only me but 100s of others would be more than willing to help fund the development of such a thing. I have been a game developer for many years i have worked with sony and a dozen other game companies over the years. I may even be able to use my old contacts and potentially later in the dev process get some of the companies on board hell maybe even sony. Sony and the like want to make money if they see that a ps2 game software package for android can make them some money they will jump on the chance. Funny thing is it does not have to even make them or any of them all that much money just so long as they see some bump in their profit. 

What i can help with is while i am not a programer by any means i am very good at figuring out what causes this bug or that. Also lets say that a software package is made and it loads the games with a playable frame rate but all the models are disjointed and just totally twisted up or textures are jacked up etc. Just by looking at the models i can figure out what is going on as i can read and make sense of 3d code in its de compiled state and i can in fact de compile or decompress the models quite readily look at the code look at some of the programs code and give input on how to repair the errors by script and potentially even write my own max etc script to correct all of that automatically. Also while i do not make allot of cash by any means i can and will toss some money as i can in to the project.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




iSiddharth said:


> If you want you can get a PS2 Emulator for Android Device from here
> 
> http://ps2forandroid.blogspot.in/

Click to collapse




What is this fake crap? on the so called download page there is no dl link only a way to plus 1 it on google plus 
If any one does find a way to download this my advice do not do it.


----------



## dladz (Aug 12, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> Im curious as to what you have pc wise. If it is struggling with ps2 there's something wrong if it is really top of the line. I had a single core amd 64 2 gb ram and was able to strugle and play a game or 2 on it. Yeh it was in the end unplayable. But playing the same game (one of the breath of fires) On a i3 with 4gb ram and 1gb ram vid card basic stuff with some configuring i was able to play the game quite well. Im not trying to insult here but i have had people call a 2 month old off the bestbuy shelf dell with 2gb ram and bare min cpu etc top of the line only because it was 2 months old. A top of the line pc will be core i7 16+ gb ram 2x 2gb vid cards highest core and ram speed on both vid card and cpu and system ram. And will be shipped in a plane white box.
> 
> Again sorry if you were in any way insulted as that was not the intent. But again most peoples top of the line is far from it. I build repair etc computers for a living as well as cell phone repair and the like. Nothing like having some one call a 14 inch dell laptop top of the line hehe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly.

AS Rock Extreme 4
i5670k @4.4Ghz xigma stealth cooled 
8GB DDR3 RAM @ 2133Mhz
Sapphire R9 290 Oc'd 
GS800 PSU
4TB hard drive.
3 x 27 inch Asus 144hz Monitors
Antec 900 modified Case.


The point i'm making is that emulation isn't near perfect at all, certain games work flawlessly and will do on old hardware but there are quite a few which struggle, there was a boxing game I was attempting to play and could only get around 22fps, it was nasty. 

Bare in mind I can max out any game, crysis 3 ultra no problem, watch dogs, no problem, skyrim no problem. 

Emulation is never going to be perfect, due to a few factors, mostly emulating the hardware and the problems that it introduces.

If we're to see these types of games on mobile devices, having them ported would be a much more reliable option, unfortunately that means relying on the dev's themselves.


----------



## Shahid_Rahman (Aug 12, 2014)

That'd be awesome and yes they're are phones with more than 1 gb of ram such as the nexus 5, lg g3, note 3 and others as well. They did a pretty good job on bringing San Andreas, Vice City, and GTA3 to Mobile gaming i don't see why it would be hard to bring other games but seeing as it is an emulator you are talking about makes it seem somewhat impossible.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trevbreak (Aug 13, 2014)

dladz said:


> The point i'm making is that emulation isn't near perfect at all,

Click to collapse



Completely agree with this... comparing different emulators (even two emulating the same console) is still comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## dladz (Aug 13, 2014)

Shahid_Rahman said:


> That'd be awesome and yes they're are phones with more than 1 gb of ram such as the nexus 5, lg g3, note 3 and others as well. They did a pretty good job on bringing San Andreas, Vice City, and GTA3 to Mobile gaming i don't see why it would be hard to bring other games but seeing as it is an emulator you are talking about makes it seem somewhat impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On current hardware I believe it is. The emulation side of things is far too heavy and far from optimized, thus leaving the developers a mountain to climb with very little horsepower to use. 

Maybe one day we'll see it happen, for the foreseeable future though, i'd rely on epsxe and the psp emulator.


----------



## EdVel (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope there is a PS2 emulator right now, but I guess smartphones are not enough powerful to run emulated PS2 games.. Maybe in 1-3 years, the only stable emulator is ePSX, which runs smooth and well with all the games in a medium or high end smartphone.


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Are any phones advanced enough to handle ANY game emulation?  I play a lot of NES via OpenEmu but never even thought about trying to access it on a phone.  Seems like it can't handle PS2, but can it handle something simpler like NES or lower-bit emulated games?  My curiosity is a bit piqued now...


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 14, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Are any phones advanced enough to handle ANY game emulation?  I play a lot of NES via OpenEmu but never even thought about trying to access it on a phone.  Seems like it can't handle PS2, but can it handle something simpler like NES or lower-bit emulated games?  My curiosity is a bit piqued now...

Click to collapse



Yes it can and ps1 emu as well
On a side note I wander how the Nvidia tablet will handle it
Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## C.Beery (Aug 14, 2014)

Even if it runs smooth, PS2 has like 12 buttons on a controller. How do you plan to fit those onscreen without obscuring the view?

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




akhilleus_ said:


> Are any phones advanced enough to handle ANY game emulation?  I play a lot of NES via OpenEmu but never even thought about trying to access it on a phone.  Seems like it can't handle PS2, but can it handle something simpler like NES or lower-bit emulated games?  My curiosity is a bit piqued now...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah higher end phones like my GS4 can play FF7: Crisis Core on PPSSPP at full speed. If you're interested in anything else like SNES or GBA, you should also take a look at Retroarch. (I'd give links but apparently I can't do that until I make 10 posts. Just search for them on the Google Play store and they'll come up though.)


----------



## ruthlessptizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Fpse is the best psx emulator....ppsspp is great psp


Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Woblebox (Aug 21, 2014)

OK guys I am not so sure about android running ps2 but it sure can run gamecube.  Now that tegra k1 is out gamecube is almost 100% there,  just a couple more months.  Now let's just leave the android University and turn to pc tablets.  Surface pro 3 can play every thing up to wii in HD . you t can even upscale the graphics so it looks even better than on the original consol.  Only thing is......  It's pretty expensive.  But that is one way to do it.  Now back to android, technology is evolving like crazy so just wait a year or two and we'll be there.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 22, 2014)

C.Beery said:


> Even if it runs smooth, PS2 has like 12 buttons on a controller. How do you plan to fit those onscreen without obscuring the view?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



simple most games do not use all the buttons. So only ones you need to show have to be shown. So a controller profile for each game could be made by the user.

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




ruthlessptizzle said:


> Fpse is the best psx emulator....ppsspp is great psp
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I prefer epsxe my self. 
Ppsspp is simply put the end all be all of psp emu. Nothing better.


----------



## C.Beery (Aug 22, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> simple most games do not use all the buttons. So only ones you need to show have to be shown. So a controller profile for each game could be made by the user.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That would be a bit annoying to do but I guess it would work. You would just need to remember to switch between profiles every time you switch games.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 22, 2014)

C.Beery said:


> That would be a bit annoying to do but I guess it would work. You would just need to remember to switch between profiles every time you switch games.

Click to collapse




not really. Lets say that the emu already existed. It will have a save state set up just like most every other emu out there. It should not be to hard for a programmer to have the app save controller lay out in the save state (or at same time as you save state) The reverse would also be doable. On loading a state it would also load the controller lay out. So once set up it would always be there and be swapped seamlessly for each game you have a lay out set up for.  


Now the real problem is a emulator for ps2 for android. And also the mentioned custom game profiles for controller lay outs might be a good new feature for other emulators out there. Value added feature that may get some one to pay for a emulator that is already a paid app but has few users because it is a paid app. Shoot i would favor a paid emu over a free one with similar features but missing a profile system for games controller lay out. I move stuff around on my various emus i use depending on the game i am playing. Ones where a walk through is a must i tend to move controls around so i can work them with one hand while scrolling through a walk through for the game. Being that i mostly favor rpgs i tend to have allot of guides etc for them heh


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 23, 2014)

C.Beery said:


> Even if it runs smooth, PS2 has like 12 buttons on a controller. How do you plan to fit those onscreen without obscuring the view?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm awesome.  Had no idea people were doing this stuff for the phone, but I guess it makes sense.  I'm partial to having a controller in my hand and playing stuff on a bigger screen, but I guess it's better to play a little Megaman than app games I'm not that interested in.


----------



## lcosta2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Great


----------



## carlbreen (Aug 24, 2014)

PS2 doesn't even fully emulate on my good PC. I wish to replay Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance, but no. Some PS1 emulator with Syphon Filter would be nice though.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 26, 2014)

carlbreen said:


> PS2 doesn't even fully emulate on my good PC. I wish to replay Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance, but no. Some PS1 emulator with Syphon Filter would be nice though.

Click to collapse



God I miss that game hmmmm now I'm going to have to steal a ps2 from my buddy and hunt down that game

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HzMeister (Aug 26, 2014)

I prefer xbox but since this is about ps what would really be cool is a ps2/ps3 emulator with a ps3 wireless controller. throw in a pocket projector and baaamm gaming system anywhere.


----------



## Woblebox (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys, i figured it out!! what if we make a petition and send it to sony. why bother making an emulator when we could just make sony port the whole console over to android right? If enough people want it then i think they just might do it.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 27, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Guys, i figured it out!! what if we make a petition and send it to sony. why bother making an emulator when we could just make sony port the whole console over to android right? If enough people want it then i think they just might do it.

Click to collapse



I would be okay with that

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Guys, i figured it out!! what if we make a petition and send it to sony. why bother making an emulator when we could just make sony port the whole console over to android right? If enough people want it then i think they just might do it.

Click to collapse



Yasssssss yasss I would do that petition... Only just the thing about the games! OK this would normally would be how you play PS2 on PC/other devices that have one in their app store:
Download emulator -> Download ROMs off of a PS2 roms site -> Import the rom into emulator -> Play the game.

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## minimaster4734 (Aug 28, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Guys, i figured it out!! what if we make a petition and send it to sony. why bother making an emulator when we could just make sony port the whole console over to android right? If enough people want it then i think they just might do it.

Click to collapse



Sony would never do it. They even discontinued their Xperia Play series because they don't want more rivals to their PS Vita.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, agree with the above. We'd just have to wait for a dev to port PS2 emu here. Would give him a beer for that  :beer:

Via the Internet


----------



## MidnightXS (Aug 30, 2014)

*I know nothing xD*

Now, I'm not surprised that it isn't possible right now. I am surprised, however, that development hasn't been started yet.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 30, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> Guys, i figured it out!! what if we make a petition and send it to sony. why bother making an emulator when we could just make sony port the whole console over to android right? If enough people want it then i think they just might do it.

Click to collapse



I thought about that my self. But i think it would need to be related to a partnered development project. EG some one making a android tablet from the ground up to be a gamer tablet. And i do not think the nvidia shield would be enough .

I have been kicking around the idea of designing a tablet from the ground up that is user serviceable and aimed at gaming. Maybe even having some sort of universal type game controller on the sides that are able to be removed etc. Offer sony and other game companies a spot in a boot animation and they may just bite.  

And a port to android of the PlayStation consoles would be awesome. We know it can be done.Sony likely just does not see the profit in developing a android tablet capable of running it and porting it all over. I think that if hardware devs etc started building a tablet like i mentioned above sony would take interest in it as they would not have to do the work but would see a profit from it.

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




MidnightXS said:


> Now, I'm not surprised that it isn't possible right now. I am surprised, however, that development hasn't been started yet.

Click to collapse



Well playable not possible able to run is i suspect. Meaning it should be worked on now so when the hardware is capable that it only takes some tweaking etc to get it done.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




minimaster4734 said:


> Sony would never do it. They even discontinued their Xperia Play series because they don't want more rivals to their PS Vita.

Click to collapse




And just where is the vita now? It is for all intents and purposes pretty much dead and a failure. A ps2 on android would breath new life in the the line. Letting old favs to see new life and even new games created. This would give sony a entirely new market. As ps2 was capable of playing all but a tiny hand full of ps1 games they could get slick with marketing. Make all ps1 titles cost say 99 cents on the market and all ps2 titles say 9.99. People would pay for them to and not even think twice. Zero shipping costs zero media cost zero packaging costs. All they have is any fees associated with google play store. Truth is a 60 dolor sony ps2 ps3 and now ps4 game only has maybe 5 to 7 in profit margin. That profit is split between retailer developer and sony. The profits are very low. With a electronic format they bypass the entire retailer side of thing eg wall mart and are left to split 10bucks per sale on ps2 games with the developer. Meaning it wold be something like 4.50 each (i don't know what the fees are for putting something on the market as i do not have any thing on there).

sony's bottom line is profit how much can they make each year. If something can boost that profit they will bite and be happy to. The real problem is in how to pitch the idea to them. Showing them that this is a viable idea.

If enough people show interest i my self will start moving forward with my custom gamer tablet idea. Lets do this if you think it is a good idea and we could do something with it toss me a message on the forums here and ill start doing some more digging and research in to what dev boards are out there and get all my ducks in a row and start looking for some local business owners to help fund or fund the development. This area of akron has allot of electronics stores cell phone shops computer shops etc. They are all well established there is also a surprisingly well established used game store in the area that has like 50+ stores nationwide. So there are local resources to tap for funding. Im not even going to bother tapping the forums here for funding till after i have something to show for it and can actually send out some prototype units to the mosre established members in the developers groups here. One thing i am is above board i do not want blind trust from any one i believe that is something that as a rule must be earned. 

so shoot me a message if you think the idea has merit give me your thoughts. I think i have posted the general idea for the tablet before but will post again

1 tablet will be user repairable though it will have a warranty sticker
2 it will be easy to open and repair including a tool to open it and any needed screw driver will be tucked away in it's own little spot inside the tablets shell.
3 it will be as high end on release as possible. 
4 storage options internal sata for ssd hd internal usb 3.0  port sd card x2 (at least) 1 would be internal 1 internal 1x external usb 3.0
5 high end wifi
6 optional cell modem 3 option cdma dual gsm or none. If none one can be added later on as a modual
7 some form of attachable controller that has the control pads etc on the right and left edges of the tablet. 
8 it will be rugged instead of being ultra thin it will be thicker to make room for the external ports and do to standoffs that are also the fasteners for the front panel. as well as other features to make it rugged. 
9 water proof not water resistant. This is the main reason for a warranty sticker once opened there is no way to make absolutely sure you do not mess up the gasket. Nothing will stop a person from voiding their warranty it will just be a tare and done sticker. 
10 lcd digitzer (maybe wacom pen input???) and glass all separate if feasible and possible. If not then digitizer will be ither glued to lcd or glass need input here for sure what would be best and cheapest to repair? 
11 Keyboard that doubles as a stand that is detachable but will sit flush with the back of the tablet when not being used.
12 - xyz fill in with ideas you would like to see.


----------



## Woblebox (Aug 31, 2014)

I see you have given this a lot of though and you make some good points.  I agree with most of it but am not sure about making a whole new tablet for the the port.  It would not only be expensive to make but the problem is Will it be convenient?  We need something portable,  light weight, and reliable so carrying around a tablet that you can disassemble and replace parts isn't going to be very small. I think hardware is already there isn't it?  The tegra k1 is more than powerful enough to run every ps2 game. What I think needs to happen is get enough supporters so that Sony might consider the idea of porting ps2 to android and maybe even iOS. We all know that money speaks for it self and if people are willing to pay then Sony will offer. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## scfvx (Aug 31, 2014)

DanKNugs said:


> Some twisted Metal on the phone would be pretty sweet

Click to collapse



yeah !!   Twisted Metal , a classic :good:


----------



## ParagonSaysHi (Aug 31, 2014)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know this post was back like 2 years ago, but just for the sake of information for others, you can grab San Andreas from the Play Store now.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




MidnightXS said:


> Now, I'm not surprised that it isn't possible right now. I am surprised, however, that development hasn't been started yet.

Click to collapse



Instead of creating an Emulator, I think it's easier to just port the games over. Controls will work a lot better too.


----------



## andre0005 (Aug 31, 2014)

ParagonSaysHi said:


> Instead of creating an Emulator, I think it's easier to just port the games over. Controls will work a lot better too.

Click to collapse



Yeah but i still feel that not too many games would be playable even with adjusted controls. 
The control-options are just too limited on a smartphone.


----------



## Woblebox (Aug 31, 2014)

What could also work is instead of having the ps2 on Android the developers of the ps2 games could port their games over but this has issues as mentioned previously there are to many controls and buttons. There are controllers the can be connect to android devices and that would definitely work but I don't think too many people are going to spend that extra 20$ to buy a controller. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

One of the SNES emulators on WP has a feature on settings where you can change the layout of the controller in landscape mode.

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ParagonSaysHi (Sep 1, 2014)

andre0005 said:


> Yeah but i still feel that not too many games would be playable even with adjusted controls.
> The control-options are just too limited on a smartphone.

Click to collapse



Your point is valid. I think most bigger game companies, will make stuff for the upcoming AndroidTV, since Google is not only taking and replacing the media PC but is trying to create a new open gaming platform to which tons of new games and old classic titles (like GTA San Andreas) can be ported over to work on a universal control system. The new controller will solve lots of things, since people would want their games to be played on AndroidTV's.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 1, 2014)

Woblebox said:


> I see you have given this a lot of though and you make some good points.  I agree with most of it but am not sure about making a whole new tablet for the the port.  It would not only be expensive to make but the problem is Will it be convenient?  We need something portable,  light weight, and reliable so carrying around a tablet that you can disassemble and replace parts isn't going to be very small. I think hardware is already there isn't it?  The tegra k1 is more than powerful enough to run every ps2 game. What I think needs to happen is get enough supporters so that Sony might consider the idea of porting ps2 to android and maybe even iOS. We all know that money speaks for it self and if people are willing to pay then Sony will offer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I did some research on cost not counting the casing it would cost about 400 to build case could be made for sub 30 total say 430 a unit. I could build and sell for 600 for a very high end tablet make a nice profit and under cut most other tablets that would come close to it by a good 100 to 150. Also this would not be just for emulated games but any thing you would want it for. Now that is the cost for buying one part of each needed for the build. Buy in value the cost of each goes down. On both my cost and buyers cost. I would bet to as low a 400 or 500 retail. Remember I'm not going for stupid thin compact but rugged and repairable. I bet I could get a 9 or Even 10 on 8fixit heh.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




ParagonSaysHi said:


> I know this post was back like 2 years ago, but just for the sake of information for others, you can grab San Andreas from the Play Store now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm that is a idea. As each game uses the ps2 emotion engine it should be possible to make a porting SDK or the like. Other wise each game has to be ported separately.meaning some one has to be interested in a ff7 dirge of Cerberus other wise it won,t get ported by any one but some one who wants to play it on android.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 1, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> that sucks

Click to collapse



Well like some one else said a post or 2 back. As a community we should start working on it now. Even if no game can actually be played. So long as it does load up the game and does accept input it would be a few steps along by the time hardware does catch up. Meaning it can be gotten out much faster at that point. As most of the work would already be done. I want to wait to beging assembling my own prototype tablet till tegra 2 hits. It may have enough power to play ps2 or even better. Until it is out and in the hand of developers we just won't know what it is really able to do. We also do not know who is working on what behind the scenes that may be even more powerful than the tegra cpus. 

There is allot of competition out there and lots of secrets to be kept. We need to get ready to roll on things ahead of time even if it may not pan out with tegra etc there's no reason to not start working on stuff now and be ready. Example ps2 emulators will not play games on a amd athlon 64 single core at all. games load and do accept input but fps is so low as to be like 1 fps a second. If a ps2 emu would do that on android now with the best hardware out then it is just a matter of waiting for hardware to catch up. As it is now other than scammers trying to get peoples money or infect their comps no one is working on a ps2 emulator. Or a port. I think a ps2 port is better honestly. But that is just me a non programmer. What i do know is from a 3d perspective allot of current android based tablet hardware is more than capable of rendering any ps2 games models. I have thrown some way higher res stuff at my tablet using vrml programs models created in 3ds max with 20K plus polys and it was silky smooth moving around the scene. I doubt any single scene rendered in ps2 is more than 25 to 30k polys. I sort of doubt it is even that high. Finale fantasy spirits with in used models for the characters that were just this side of 100k polys if i recall. That is hyper realism in 3d. Any thing over 30k for a single model is just insane. 

So the hardware is capable of rendering the models with out doubt. The problem is actually using them as intended in the game intended. which is why i was talking about a new game engine that loads ps2 games. But is not really based on ps2 but is new and custom made for android.


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 3, 2014)

deleted
Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dakunclear (Sep 3, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> deleted
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What's deleted

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 3, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> What's deleted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



His post 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




ParagonSaysHi said:


> Your point is valid. I think most bigger game companies, will make stuff for the upcoming AndroidTV, since Google is not only taking and replacing the media PC but is trying to create a new open gaming platform to which tons of new games and old classic titles (like GTA San Andreas) can be ported over to work on a universal control system. The new controller will solve lots of things, since people would want their games to be played on AndroidTV's.

Click to collapse




Actually between touch screen and blue tooth and even possibly using nfc there are more options not less when it comes to controls. For my own tablet design ideas i was actually thinking of taking advantage of hard mount via usb and on screen touch. By hard mount i mean something that can be attached or detached to the sides. I really need to sit down one day and make a mock up of the entire tablet in max. 

Basic idea is to use a ps2/3 style controller split in half start 4 main buttons and trigger buttons on one side dpad other trigger buttons on other as well as a analog stick on each. Then some programmable touch keys on the bottom of the screen as well as quick save state and load state 

Yeh with controller attached the unit would be pretty bulky. But if i included a custom hard shell case for the tablet for storage etc it would come down to who cares about over all assembled size. Why sacrifice comfort and ease of use just to make it compact.

With the controller off the unit you would have a nice 10.5 to 12 inch display tablet that was say half inch thick along the back/top and 1/4 give or take along the front.bottom. Extra thickness along the one edge is do to the fact i plan to have all the connectors along that edge including external usbs maybe even esata power jack etc. Also the stereo speakers would be mounted there as well aiming forward and "down" at say a 45 deg angle. So all the bulky stuff would be along that edge. Now this would make the tablet sit higher along that edge making using it while it was laying on a table easier. So my thinking why not go one step more and add keyboard style flip out stands that would give you say 4 inches more height giving you a nice viewing angle. My kick stand like standoff wold be hinged along the sides on a metal hinge. 

Again this is all just me thinking and changes will happen. And in the end it may never happen. It just depends on if i can get and how much funding i can get from local businesses etc. Now there are some who are actually interested around here already. So i could maybe get a prototype unit built pretty quick.  

What shocked me is that i could self build the tablet for around 400 for every thing around the snap dragon 801 today and turn a nice profit at even 550 to 600. Now that is if i bought only enough parts to build one at a time. But i would be going with like parts to build 10 at one time dropping the price per unit. So maybe a sub $500 rugged user repairable tablet. I think that would sell don't you?


----------



## CRISRUCKI (Sep 4, 2014)

*ps3*

and for ps3?to much...?


----------



## dakunclear (Sep 4, 2014)

CRISRUCKI said:


> and for ps3?to much...?

Click to collapse



10 years out before that happens

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 4, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> 10 years out before that happens
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I doubt it will be that long even for ps4


----------



## dakunclear (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> I doubt it will be that long even for ps4

Click to collapse



Ps4 yes but it's all due to architecture right that's why I said 10 years for the ps3

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 4, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> Ps4 yes but it's all due to architecture right that's why I said 10 years for the ps3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If im reading correctly yo believe it would be sooner for ps4? If so why? I haven't read up on the ps4 as i have no interest in the console at this point.All i follow with it and the xbox one is repair related stuff for the hardware.


----------



## dakunclear (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> If im reading correctly yo believe it would be sooner for ps4? If so why? I haven't read up on the ps4 as i have no interest in the console at this point.All i follow with it and the xbox one is repair related stuff for the hardware.

Click to collapse



The ps4's architecture is very similar to a pc that's why

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 4, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> The ps4's architecture is very similar to a pc that's why
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ahh ok i sort of thought that might be the case. So getting a ps4 android emu should be only reliant on speed etc Ill have to do a little reading on it.

If i recall it is not backwards compat though is it? Which sucks as if it was it might be possible to make a emulator that runs ps2 etc games as well as ps4.


----------



## CRISRUCKI (Sep 5, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> I doubt it will be that long even for ps4

Click to collapse



2 or 3 years at most


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 5, 2014)

CRISRUCKI said:


> 2 or 3 years at most

Click to collapse



If it is that close to a PC then I would say sub 1 year with release of tegra 2. It might be all but doable today with the tetra and hmm lowering the screen resolution? As well as other quality settings? Say fsaa mipmap detail and the like.


----------



## nbtthief (Sep 6, 2014)

CRISRUCKI said:


> 2 or 3 years at most

Click to collapse



I hope so :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed: but i'm afraid we need to wait for the coming of ps5 before we think about ps4 emulator. Sony won't let it go that easy


----------



## CRISRUCKI (Sep 6, 2014)

nbtthief said:


> I hope so :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed: but i'm afraid we need to wait for the coming of ps5 before we think about ps4 emulator. Sony won't let it go that easy

Click to collapse



well, a good excuse to but a ps4 and tne the ps5


----------



## alexmforero (Sep 19, 2014)

CRISRUCKI said:


> well, a good excuse to but a ps4 and tne the ps5

Click to collapse




I Hope not no wait so looooong.

Regards


----------



## nbdc (Sep 20, 2014)

So does that mean the Vita might get an Android emulator sooner rather than later too? As it is just a custom ARM A9 isn't it?


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 22, 2014)

nbdc said:


> So does that mean the Vita might get an Android emulator sooner rather than later too? As it is just a custom ARM A9 isn't it?

Click to collapse




Isn't the vita basically just a psp? There is already a great psp emu ppsspp avail.


----------



## prichm1992 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> Isn't the vita basically just a psp? There is already a great psp emu ppsspp avail.

Click to collapse



Absolutely NOT. lol The PSP had a 333 or 666mhz CPU (1 core) and 32 or 64mb ram depending on your model. The vita has CPU at around 1.5ghz (4 cores) and 512mb ram, with a dedicated GPU.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## puLse2D (Sep 25, 2014)

without controller is it playable?


----------



## NickyDroid (Sep 25, 2014)

awesome idea


----------



## Arman167 (Sep 26, 2014)

CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I saw this post and died, just last year we all spoke about this and what happened? we have San Andreas on our phones now! LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## nightcervant (Sep 26, 2014)

As time the terminals have made huge strides, they are not able to emulate a PS2. Instead able to emulate a PSX discreetly ... Maybe in a few years we will also emulate the PS2 who knows


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 26, 2014)

prichm1992 said:


> Absolutely NOT. lol The PSP had a 333 or 666mhz CPU (1 core) and 32 or 64mb ram depending on your model. The vita has CPU at around 1.5ghz (4 cores) and 512mb ram, with a dedicated GPU.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was actually talking game wise not spec wise. I know it had higher specs. But as per games i thought it was basically all psp games. 

In which case there's no real point in making a emu for the vita as it is covered with ppsspp and the like already.


----------



## puLse2D (Sep 26, 2014)

works some PS1 games on this emu?


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Sep 26, 2014)

puLse2D said:


> works some PS1 games on this emu?

Click to collapse



If you mean ppsspp then some are suppose to work from what i read but not seen one that does. But why bother get epsxe and play any ps1 game you want.


----------



## kjrider (Sep 28, 2014)

*heres that.!!!*



jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Reply
In my view this the best try it and then post again telling that how was that...
Heres the name of app PLAY STATION®APP.       SEARCH FOR IT ON PLAY STORE
Enjoy dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woblebox (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you high? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fra392 (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone link me ps2 emulator link please?

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Woblebox (Oct 7, 2014)

Your joking right? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 9, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> I was actually talking game wise not spec wise. I know it had higher specs. But as per games i thought it was basically all psp games.
> 
> In which case there's no real point in making a emu for the vita as it is covered with ppsspp and the like already.

Click to collapse



Nah the games on vita are far superior (I have psp and psvita), just compare hi-end games on psp (I think, the most advanced game for psp is Final Fantasy Type 0), and FF0 isnt even near a midrange psvita game (of course, lets be fair, dont compare a high end psp game with a indie vita game ).
With a few games like Uncharted or Gravity Rush, you can feel how Vita is superior to PSP in every single way. Unfortunatelly, Vita development is quite slow compared to what happened to PSP on his time.


----------



## mzy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

jakesmith6792 said:


> Plain and simple.. I'm looking for a GOOD, SMOOTH, and DEPENDABLE Play Station 2 Emulator for Android.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You  are kidding because the Play Station 2 Emulaotr for PC is not perfect right now .If you want to try to get the best graphic on PC you must have a gaming computer like ASUS CG8630.


----------



## davidherron (Oct 10, 2014)

The vita has more to it in game play the world's are bigger, with less loading to pass from on area to the next like on psp. and we will probably never see ps2 emulation on today's phones we can barley get psp.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 2, 2014)

davidherron said:


> The vita has more to it in game play the world's are bigger, with less loading to pass from on area to the next like on psp. and we will probably never see ps2 emulation on today's phones we can barley get psp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Little did you know that android already has gaming with hardware requirements that of a PS2.5. Games like Horn and Republique are proof that android has surpassed PS2 specs. Its just emulation takes a different route and working mechanism all together but that doesn't rule it out. "barely get PSP"!?? Which cell are you using? Because nowadays the devices can run almost any PSP game on android. Take Final Fantasy 7 - Crisis Core for starters. Please think before you speak and back it up with examples if you want to prove your point.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Nov 3, 2014)

asim.sidz said:


> Little did you know that android already has gaming with hardware requirements that of a PS2.5. Games like Horn and Republique are proof that android has surpassed PS2 specs. Its just emulation takes a different route and working mechanism all together but that doesn't rule it out. "barely get PSP"!?? Which cell are you using? Because nowadays the devices can run almost any PSP game on android. Take Final Fantasy 7 - Crisis Core for starters. Please think before you speak and back it up with examples if you want to prove your point.

Click to collapse



Yeh even on my kindle fire hd 8.9 i can play final fantasy type o disidia and crisis core. CC plays quite nicely. On my second play trhough i cheated the crap out of every thing. In the death scene where you get swarmed by soldiers i had so many of them dead around my char before i turned the cheat off it was getting mega laggy. How ever it was still playable.  With disidia and type 0  i have to use the small screen mode and every thing way way low on settings to get it to run playable. But damn that game is insane with all the action going on at once. Over all the char renderings is not as high per char as crisis core. But you only have 1 playable char in CC vs multiple in type 0. So the over all poly count is way higher. 

But if my old kindle with cyangogenmod 11 on it can run it newer hardware would have zero problem with any of the games as for the vita i assume it would do fine on newer hardware as well. PS2 i agree i think every one is going about the idea in the wrong way. Trying to emulate the ps2 hardware creates allot of un needed overhead. Granted it makes getting ps2 games on other systems easier as you just load the bios and go. Where as the other approach is to write a entirely new game engine that will load run and play ps2 games. How ever the new engine would be programmed from the ground up to run on android hardware.That is what sony did with their bios which is the software for the hardware. It was made to run on that hardware with that configuration. There is zero reason why they could not have made a engine that would load all ps2 games on pc. In other words instead of having a ps2 you would have a sony ps2 program for pcs that would load the games that have no engine of their own in to the program that is the engine.  Basically with all these crappy little flash games that is what is being done. The game art files interface files etc all are loaded by the engine in the case of flash that would be flash player. 

So a ps2 emulator that is not emulating hardware but is instead a engine would be more of a ps2 player than a ps2 emulator.


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 3, 2014)

Nanaki-seto said:


> Yeh even on my kindle fire hd 8.9 i can play final fantasy type o disidia and crisis core. CC plays quite nicely. On my second play trhough i cheated the crap out of every thing. In the death scene where you get swarmed by soldiers i had so many of them dead around my char before i turned the cheat off it was getting mega laggy. How ever it was still playable.  With disidia and type 0  i have to use the small screen mode and every thing way way low on settings to get it to run playable. But damn that game is insane with all the action going on at once. Over all the char renderings is not as high per char as crisis core. But you only have 1 playable char in CC vs multiple in type 0. So the over all poly count is way higher.
> 
> But if my old kindle with cyangogenmod 11 on it can run it newer hardware would have zero problem with any of the games as for the vita i assume it would do fine on newer hardware as well. PS2 i agree i think every one is going about the idea in the wrong way. Trying to emulate the ps2 hardware creates allot of un needed overhead. Granted it makes getting ps2 games on other systems easier as you just load the bios and go. Where as the other approach is to write a entirely new game engine that will load run and play ps2 games. How ever the new engine would be programmed from the ground up to run on android hardware.That is what sony did with their bios which is the software for the hardware. It was made to run on that hardware with that configuration. There is zero reason why they could not have made a engine that would load all ps2 games on pc. In other words instead of having a ps2 you would have a sony ps2 program for pcs that would load the games that have no engine of their own in to the program that is the engine.  Basically with all these crappy little flash games that is what is being done. The game art files interface files etc all are loaded by the engine in the case of flash that would be flash player.
> 
> So a ps2 emulator that is not emulating hardware but is instead a engine would be more of a ps2 player than a ps2 emulator.

Click to collapse



Very nicely written and i'm very glad to have you here.

I agree. Just because the emulation of PS2 is buggy on android does not mean that the android device is inferior in hardware and resources. Its about many many other factors.

Though its off the topic but the death scene that you've mentioned is one of the best stories for me in the gaming history and i would really like to know the cheat that you were talking about.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Nov 3, 2014)

asim.sidz said:


> Very nicely written and i'm very glad to have you hear.
> 
> I agree. Just because the emulation of PS2 is buggy on android does not mean that the android device is inferior in hardware and resources. Its about many many other factors.
> 
> Though its off the topic but the death scene that you've mentioned is one of the story for me in the gaming history and i would really like to know the cheat that you were talking about.

Click to collapse



I forget now. It basically gives maxes out your hp and gives you unlimited health. Basically you just can not die. Meaning that even the swarm can not kill you how ever you can not end the game with it running. 

If i have time this week ill put the rom back on and find the cheat again. Hell ive been playing ps1 lately and can not even remember off hand how to use the ppsspp cheat system lol wont take me but seconds to refind it though once i got time to set it all back up.


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 4, 2014)

*Nice..*



Nanaki-seto said:


> I forget now. It basically gives maxes out your hp and gives you unlimited health. Basically you just can not die. Meaning that even the swarm can not kill you how ever you can not end the game with it running.
> 
> If i have time this week ill put the rom back on and find the cheat again. Hell ive been playing ps1 lately and can not even remember off hand how to use the ppsspp cheat system lol wont take me but seconds to refind it though once i got time to set it all back up.

Click to collapse



That would be very generous of you to do that for me, thanks mate. It really makes me want to go back and re-live the beautiful adventure in Final Fantasy's world. BTW what PS1 games have you been playing lately? Thanks to the next gen android specs, i can play almost all the PS1 games on my HOX+.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Nov 4, 2014)

asim.sidz said:


> That would be very generous of you to do that for me, thanks mate. It really makes me want to go back and re-live the beautiful adventure in Final Fantasy's world. BTW what PS1 games have you been playing lately? Thanks to the next gen android specs, i can play almost all the PS1 games on my HOX+.

Click to collapse



Well replayed ff7 right after crisis core then ff9 and trying to get ff8 to work again with out having to restart. Probably going to have to use a save editor on it to get past the missile launch sabotage mission. On the screen is says uploading with the spinning icon soon as it completes and goes to cut to the cut scene it crashes espxe.  But every game i play on ps1 is rpg and nothing else.  I located a copy of ff7 dirge of Cerberus. Going to buy it next week i think.


----------



## daddymemoru (Nov 7, 2014)

*San Andreas on android*



CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its funny cuz you dont even need an emulator anymore. XD


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 8, 2014)

daddymemoru said:


> Its funny cuz you dont even need an emulator anymore. XD

Click to collapse



Haha! True..


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 23, 2014)

dodgebizkit said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'd really like a way to use the ps3 controller with my s3 without rooting ... Wonder wether it will be possible any time soon.
> QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Product F(RED) (Nov 23, 2014)

AndrMatr said:


> dodgebizkit said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 23, 2014)

I was able to use the bluetooth with my laptop... Well, maybe that's because I'm an administrator.


----------



## Myrmeko (Nov 29, 2014)

*yeah... so...*

Deleted comment


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 30, 2014)

Myrmeko said:


> Can somebody compile this? I mean... Aide (android compiler, Android Integrated Development Environment) that stuff in an .apk...
> 
> Or from pc. Omg the emulator is one compilation ahead.
> Or does it have errors while compiling?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can create an .apk out of any program. It's possible either by using Titanium Backup or you need to root your phone so that you can access the system folder where all the installed apps are present in the form of an .apk package which can be transferred to another phone and installed there.


----------



## Myrmeko (Nov 30, 2014)

*hello  thanks.*

Deleted comment


----------



## asim.sidz (Nov 30, 2014)

Myrmeko said:


> So... How can i download the files from github, instead of copy-pasting all the code?
> 
> And how to make apk with Titanium Backup?
> 
> Answer me just these two things. I want to play some PS2 on my phone. But i wonder if afyer making the apk, would i be allowed to upload it to Mega? I want to give it to my favourite Android Emulators reviewer from youtube, UnlimateDDDDDDDD.

Click to collapse



You cannot play PS2 games on an android device, though i believe that it might be possible in the future. There is no emulator at the moment.


----------



## martipello86 (Dec 2, 2014)

*ps2 emu*

You would download the files from git hub and import them into your ide whether android studio eclipse whatever from there you can try to compile if it works great youll be able to see what works and what doesnt if anything at all, the hardware is finally there with some of todays smartphones and 64 bit chips etc but on my laptop emulating ps2 makes it so hot it feels like it may scald me, i dare say youll have a similar issue with a phone but only one way to find out


----------



## asim.sidz (Dec 2, 2014)

martipello86 said:


> You would download the files from git hub and import them into your ide whether android studio eclipse whatever from there you can try to compile if it works great youll be able to see what works and what doesnt if anything at all, the hardware is finally there with some of todays smartphones and 64 bit chips etc but on my laptop emulating ps2 makes it so hot it feels like it may scald me, i dare say youll have a similar issue with a phone but only one way to find out

Click to collapse



PS2 Emulation seems to be very possible on android in the near future because dreamcast and gamecube has already been made possible.


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Dec 9, 2014)

asim.sidz said:


> PS2 Emulation seems to be very possible on android in the near future because dreamcast and gamecube has already been made possible.

Click to collapse



Umm guys,this other guys has been developing a ps2 emulator for android since september
https://github.com/jpd002/Play-/issues/7

it is not a port of pcsx2 but instead a port of a ps2 emulator that he made by himself


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Dec 9, 2014)

mckimiaklopa said:


> Umm guys,this other guys has been developing a ps2 emulator for android since september
> https://github.com/jpd002/Play-/issues/7
> 
> it is not a port of pcsx2 but instead a port of a ps2 emulator that he made by himself

Click to collapse



Sorry if i have trouble believing you here. But from what every one of the developers here say it really just is not possible. The hardware just is not up to snuff. 
From the posts there i see them mentioning the future nvidia chips which is what people say here as well. I hope there are people working on it now so when android can run it they have a jup on things.


----------



## mckimiaklopa (Dec 11, 2014)

I hear ya.Just for clarity,the guy has been working on his ps2 emulator for two years now and he is still working on it(along with the android port)

The code is posted in github https://github.com/jpd002/Play-/commits/master publicly and anyone can compile thier own build(I think)

It will take a long time before it is finished but at least there is proof that it is being worked on.And the post of the devs are from last year and since than,there are some wii games and nintendo gamecube games running fullspeed on android


----------



## asim.sidz (Dec 11, 2014)

mckimiaklopa said:


> I hear ya.Just for clarity,the guy has been working on his ps2 emulator for two years now and he is still working on it(along with the android port)
> 
> The code is posted in github https://github.com/jpd002/Play-/commits/master publicly and anyone can compile thier own build(I think)
> 
> It will take a long time before it is finished but at least there is proof that it is being worked on.And the post of the devs are from last year and since than,there are some wii games and nintendo gamecube games running fullspeed on android

Click to collapse



I'm very certain about the fact that we will soon see a PS2 Emulator for Android coming out soon. When Dreamcast and Gamecube has been possible, then how can PS2 be left behind with continously growing technology? Waiting patiently..


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Dec 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good GameCube emulator to me? I'm an Xperia Z3 owner.


----------



## asim.sidz (Dec 12, 2014)

Drzfr3shboialex said:


> Can anyone recommend a good GameCube emulator to me? I'm an Xperia Z3 owner.

Click to collapse



Dolphin Emulator for Android. Google it up or search it on Play Store.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Dec 15, 2014)

asim.sidz said:


> Dolphin Emulator for Android. Google it up or search it on Play Store.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## luther349 (Jan 12, 2015)

with the x1 chip coming it has more then enough cpu power to emulate a ps2.. maybe the guys at pcsx2 will do something with it.


----------



## aakanayev (Jan 13, 2015)

Current gen phones can't run GameCube emulator at full speed yet.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Jan 13, 2015)

aakanayev said:


> Current gen phones can't run GameCube emulator at full speed yet.

Click to collapse



My old kindle runs it playable with some system tweaking.  It is loads older than the current generation of phones. I haven't tried on say a note 4 or s5 yet though. Like has been said again and again even though every single phone currently out has more raw mhz and many with more ram than a ps2 it is the architecture that is killing it. I have said screw emulating the hardware create a program to replace the emotion engine. Sony's emotion engine is part hardware but mostly software wrote to take advantage of the hardware. Now if you replace the emotion engine with something else that does all it does but is made to work with android hardware.  Android and current hardware is more than powerful enough to render in real time as many polys at the same fps as a ps2.


----------



## aakanayev (Jan 13, 2015)

Nanaki-seto said:


> My old kindle runs it playable with some system tweaking.  It is loads older than the current generation of phones. I haven't tried on say a note 4 or s5 yet though. Like has been said again and again even though every single phone currently out has more raw mhz and many with more ram than a ps2 it is the architecture that is killing it. I have said screw emulating the hardware create a program to replace the emotion engine. Sony's emotion engine is part hardware but mostly software wrote to take advantage of the hardware. Now if you replace the emotion engine with something else that does all it does but is made to work with android hardware.  Android and current hardware is more than powerful enough to render in real time as many polys at the same fps as a ps2.

Click to collapse



Well let's cross fingers then and wait. I'd love to play ffx again.


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Jan 13, 2015)

aakanayev said:


> Well let's cross fingers then and wait. I'd love to play ffx again.

Click to collapse



Well the problem is no one is looking at it from the sand point of making a new engine that runs ps2 games and are instead looking at it from a emulating the hardware standpoint. As then it just needs to load the "bios" which is the engine software that makes a ps2 a ps2. Part of the reason it has not been done yet is i suspect legal reasons. Meaning it is reverse engineering software. Where as if you emulate hardware that then loads a bios from your ow ps2 there is no legal issue least of all not for the creators of the emulator. It is why for example the ps1 and ps2 emulators do not include the bios and they state it is illegal to share the bios or to download one. 

Now how ever if a engine is wrote from scratch that plays ps2 games or ps3 or ps4 that is not done by reverse engineering the original software that would likely be perfectly legal. Problem is it would also be damn hard to do.  The thing i find most amazing about emulation is the potential to make new for example ps1 games that can be played through emulators and possibly on the ps1 it self. Same for ps2. I mean all one needs to do is look at ppsspp (the ps portable emulator) that has a library of indie games to know such things are possible.


----------



## Mendoka (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, guys! How about this...?

http://crackinglolz.com/ps2-emulator-android-updated/

I found it with a video to make my brain get lost in this universe, but when I try to download a fu***ng site asking my cell phone number appears and I cannot download anything. Nhé...


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 26, 2015)

long wait, goona wait. prolly not gonna play after 2 weeks


----------



## retroben (Apr 4, 2015)

Android is mentioned in this...

http://purei.org/

"Only Windows builds are available at the moment, but OSX and *Android* builds will follow soon."


----------



## Hyperhonda (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice, I really wanna play my old games again


----------



## retroben (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting some Android code activity on the github page now,cross your fingers.
I hope it can run at least one game on Android,even if it is quite slow.

If this can just rise up in development like PPSSPP did,we will be in luck.


----------



## minimaster4734 (Apr 12, 2015)

retroben said:


> Android is mentioned in this...
> 
> http://purei.org/
> 
> "Only Windows builds are available at the moment, but OSX and *Android* builds will follow soon."

Click to collapse



Did anyone test it in Windows to check how it runs? 

Sent from my I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## retroben (Apr 12, 2015)

I may try even though my PC sucks and could only run PCSX2 quite slowly with Sonic Heroes on a single core processor.
It will not show its potential speed on such old crap hardware like mine.


----------



## minimaster4734 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys, 2 Android builds from this emulator are already available, has anyone tested it? I'm gonna give it a try now! http://purei.org/downloads/play/weekly/

Sent from my I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Apr 21, 2015)

minimaster4734 said:


> Hey guys, 2 Android builds from this emulator are already available, has anyone tested it? I'm gonna give it a try now! http://purei.org/downloads/play/weekly/
> 
> Sent from my I9515 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Going to say this only once do not touch that crap. Even a ps one emu is way way bigger than a couple 100k and the windows emu epsxe2
if if i recall a couple 100 megs not sub 1 meg. This is fake garbage.  Install this and you could end up with ransom ware on your phone/tablet costing you 100s to get rid of.


----------



## TanerUNER (Apr 30, 2015)

Final Fantasy XIII now playable on android and ios in japan. We still waiting for ps2 emulator ?


----------



## MichaelSutherland113 (May 1, 2015)

the nvidia shield will be a decent mobile gaming platform that will put all tablets to shame.
BUT gamecube or ps2 emulation are not possible on it. There is no ps2 emulator for android, but dolphin did make a android port for gamecube.

BUT both gamecube and ps2 emulation will require atleast a 3.0ghz+ cpu to run at full speed, which i dont see mobile devices getting for awhile (they will probably never get past maybe 2.4ghz ever, but with architecture always being bettered a 2.4ghz in 5 years will be equal to a 3.0ghz now)

So, ya the device will not be able to play gamecube or ps2 emulators. Maybe in 5+ years a newer one will be made and it may be able to handle it.

PSP emulation is pretty demanding atm since its not very optimized yet, so you likely wont be able to play that either. But you should be able to handle DS emulation on it pretty well. And ofcourse n64/ps1 and earlier will be cake.


----------



## matslarson (May 1, 2015)

There are already phones out that outperform the shield, and several devices clocked above 2.4Ghz, not to mention the next round of exynos-based tablets that Samsung will no doubt release shortly. The hardware is coming quickly, the issue is optimizing the software to run on these multicore platforms, which are completely different than the older console architectures.


----------



## mckimiaklopa (May 21, 2015)

it can now boot a small number of commercial games  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG2fwoaIaGc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwtjHSFNK34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV-OV5IArTg


----------



## asim.sidz (May 21, 2015)

mckimiaklopa said:


> it can now boot a small number of commercial games
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG2fwoaIaGc
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good. waiting for more.


----------



## mascondante (May 30, 2015)

I think hardware is finally ready to at least start development. I'd imaging hardware supporting decent playability within the next year.


----------



## vishalbiswas (May 31, 2015)

mascondante said:


> I think hardware is finally ready to at least start development. I'd imaging hardware supporting decent playability within the next year.

Click to collapse



I'd say so, too.

x86_64 processor, 4 GB RAM, Octa Core Technology...

Sent from my Nokia_XL


----------



## levio (Jun 1, 2015)

Is there a PS2 emulator for Android?


----------



## eddy >_< (Jun 12, 2015)

*about GTA San Andreas on android?*



CHEVYbarracuda1 said:


> Omg just imagine San Andreas on ur handheld omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



do not imagine it because its already release the true apk side of that game..but its take alot 
huge of space data about 4 gb and pretty awesome runs on my asus zenfone 6..if u want it i will give link okay


----------



## Sal7_one (Jul 6, 2015)

I heard android m supports c++/c ? In programming

Can this be the solve ps2 emulator problem


----------



## Blueseer32 (Aug 7, 2015)

MichaelSutherland113 said:


> the nvidia shield will be a decent mobile gaming platform that will put all tablets to shame.
> BUT gamecube or ps2 emulation are not possible on it. There is no ps2 emulator for android, but dolphin did make a android port for gamecube.
> 
> BUT both gamecube and ps2 emulation will require atleast a 3.0ghz+ cpu to run at full speed, which i dont see mobile devices getting for awhile (they will probably never get past maybe 2.4ghz ever, but with architecture always being bettered a 2.4ghz in 5 years will be equal to a 3.0ghz now)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an nvidia shield (using it now) and It can handle ppsspp but not dolphin completely


----------



## Nanaki-seto (Aug 7, 2015)

MichaelSutherland113 said:


> the nvidia shield will be a decent mobile gaming platform that will put all tablets to shame.
> BUT gamecube or ps2 emulation are not possible on it. There is no ps2 emulator for android, but dolphin did make a android port for gamecube.
> 
> BUT both gamecube and ps2 emulation will require atleast a 3.0ghz+ cpu to run at full speed, which i dont see mobile devices getting for awhile (they will probably never get past maybe 2.4ghz ever, but with architecture always being bettered a 2.4ghz in 5 years will be equal to a 3.0ghz now)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry wrong on game cube and psp. I was able to play both on my 2012 kindlefire hd. My moto g play boths systems game nicely. Systems that run on android pe4somal experiance
NeS
Snes
Play station
Game cube/wii
Psp
N64
all pre nes
the ds
All game boys

No ps2/3/4
No xbox that i seen


----------



## Dashaquavius (Aug 18, 2015)

Wait until we get our hands on the Note 5 & S6+.


----------



## matslarson (Aug 18, 2015)

Dashaquavius said:


> Wait until we get our hands on the Note 5 & S6+.

Click to collapse



They're using the same chip as the S6/edge so they won't be any more powerful really

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dashaquavius (Aug 19, 2015)

S6+ & Note 4 have an extra gigabyte of ram. As far as I know. 4 gigs total. Note 4 & S6 have 3.


----------



## matslarson (Aug 19, 2015)

Dashaquavius said:


> S6+ & Note 4 have an extra gigabyte of ram. As far as I know. 4 gigs total. Note 4 & S6 have 3.

Click to collapse



Assuming you meant note 5 the first time and not note 4, you're right. But RAM isn't really the bottleneck so it won't make a big difference performance-wise

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dashaquavius (Aug 22, 2015)

matslarson said:


> Assuming you meant note 5 the first time and not note 4, you're right. But RAM isn't really the bottleneck so it won't make a big difference performance-wise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for correcting me, and we'll wait and see my friend. You can say I told you do if you're right.


----------



## VinceIsBoss (Oct 26, 2015)

Thats not true I have an xbox 360 emulator for my android tablet. Its called Xbox 360 Live. It lags but its mainly smooth. And Xbox live automatically becomes free. So whoever says our tablets and smartphones are not powerful enough is wrong. The Xbox 360 only has 512 MB of ram anyways. Also, with this emulator you dont need to download third party ISOs. You download em From the emulator store. Halo reach is very smooth.


----------



## matslarson (Oct 27, 2015)

VinceIsBoss said:


> Thats not true I have an xbox 360 emulator for my android tablet. Its called Xbox 360 Live. It lags but its mainly smooth. And Xbox live automatically becomes free. So whoever says our tablets and smartphones are not powerful enough is wrong. The Xbox 360 only has 512 MB of ram anyways. Also, with this emulator you dont need to download third party ISOs. You download em From the emulator store. Halo reach is very smooth.

Click to collapse



Comparing RAM on the native hardware running optimized software with the amount of RAM needed/available for emulation on a totally different platform running on equally varied hardware is like comparing apples to pterodactyls. No relevance at all. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACMAN456 (Jan 3, 2016)

How's the development going?


----------



## WooperZ (Jan 3, 2016)

There isn't.... Hell, even the N64 emulator's arent even that stable yet...


----------



## Kenfary72 (Jan 6, 2016)

is very good *-*
i thinks much good respect game boy


----------



## Woblebox (Jan 10, 2016)

my friends it has finally happened!!! A ps2 emulator for android is in the works! it's called: play!


----------



## matslarson (Jan 10, 2016)

Kenfary72 said:


> is very good *-*
> i thinks much good respect game boy

Click to collapse



...wut?



Woblebox said:


> my friends it has finally happened!!! A ps2 emulator for android is in the works! it's called: play!

Click to collapse



Unfortunately "in the works" is a far cry from "developed, tested, and able to run smoothly on current hardware"

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjeezy (Dec 14, 2017)

What's up with this new emulator floating around? Anybody get any info?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp&hl=e


----------



## luisoman2000 (Jan 2, 2018)

andyjeezy said:


> What's up with this new emulator floating around? Anybody get any info?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp&hl=e

Click to collapse



It works. I've tested a few games and they are playable. 

Sent from my Le X820 using Tapatalk


----------



## amgad47 (Jan 4, 2018)

you can hardly find ps1 emulator, i think it will take more time for ps2


----------



## MysticNetherlands (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi all I know Play! has a good reputation and all, but still, it's an app not from PlayStore.... what are the chances it contains malicious code? I'm an Android noob, but can malicious apps steal passwords, hack internet banking apps etc etc?


----------



## Luis_Erasmo (Oct 8, 2019)

Now you can use play! libretto with retroarch


----------



## darth_ridiculous (Mar 13, 2020)

The ppsspp is very good as well. You like fighting and cod they have that on there. Very good frame rate for every game Ive played. There's the damon ps2 pro. It's not bad, just have get games with basically,  not much going on. That's still so new though.


----------



## ceip1989 (May 26, 2020)

*Huawei Nova 5T Kirin 980 DamonPS2 Free Version Test*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWcOti0WGVk


----------



## Hehe_boi (Aug 7, 2022)

For those who still searching for the best ps2 emulator it is AetherSX2.

Download here from Playstore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xyz.aethersx2.android&hl=en_IN&gl=US


----------



## jackbauer (Oct 25, 2022)

Not an actual phone with Android, but still a board with Android, this might interest whoever is searching for PS2 emulation that fits in the pocket:






ITX-3588J
Specifications CPU: RK3588
GPU: Mali G610 MP4 
RAM: 8GB 
LPDDR4x Storage: 64GB 
eMMC 5.1 
Connectivity: Wi-Fi 6 / BT 5.0 / GbE 
OS: Android / Linux


----------

